# Universal and/or IoA Picture of the day



## silverangel879

Inspired by the thread "Disney picture of the day", I thought it could be cool to have one "Picture of the Day" thread for the Universal/Island of Adventure lovers.

There two rules:
1.post on picture for day
2. Enjoy the photos!!  

Here is mine: 





Nice Day!


----------



## DrewAlmighty

I love threads like this:






Taken by Me.


----------



## aztecgoods

Great Shot Of The Lighthouse Drew! Post Card Stuff, That Light House Is One Of My Favorite Things There (visually) Love The View Of It At Night From The Rp.


----------



## DrewAlmighty

aztecgoods said:
			
		

> Great Shot Of The Lighthouse Drew! Post Card Stuff, That Light House Is One Of My Favorite Things There (visually) Love The View Of It At Night From The Rp.



Thanks. I was walking to the park, and I decided to take a picture, and the glare of the sun got into the pic and it came out like that. It's one of my favorite pics. I've taken alot of good ones. I'm going for a week on friday, so I'll be sure to come back with more.


----------



## Cinderella822

Here's a picture I took last week of the drop in JP.


----------



## silverangel879

Agent O (DB) & Agent S (Me)...


----------



## DrewAlmighty

Both were taken by Me.


----------



## silverangel879

Today's Photo...With Shrek, Fiona and DONKEY!!!


----------



## rpbert1

DD posing


----------



## ely3857

*Great stuff  

 

Jodie*


----------



## goNDmay9

ok - i gotta go run a find a good one!


----------



## silverangel879

Looks like he doesn't like me!!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Orlando_Addict

I am lovin' the photos! It gives me my Universal "fix"   

Here's mine:


----------



## rpbert1




----------



## jillybeene71

Can someone on this thread tell me how to post pictures...I have been trying for days but I cant figure it out  Someone here has to know how to do this...please explain.
 (in english  )


----------



## SpideyHulk24

Great pics! I love the one with the Superheros!


----------



## Orlando_Addict

jillybeene71 said:
			
		

> Can someone on this thread tell me how to post pictures...I have been trying for days but I cant figure it out  Someone here has to know how to do this...please explain.
> (in english  )




In order for you to post a picture you must first have a webhost for your picture like www.photobucket.com

Once you have your image posted there it will give you a web link for the individual picture.


Once you have a web link for your picture copy it, In the top menu there is a picture of a yellow square with a mountain, click on that and paste the addy in the pop up box for it to show in your post 

I hope this helps


----------



## Cinderella822

jillybeene71 said:
			
		

> Can someone on this thread tell me how to post pictures...I have been trying for days but I cant figure it out  Someone here has to know how to do this...please explain.
> (in english  )


There's also a good explanation on this board under Technical Support, which is how I learned to do it:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029


----------



## jillybeene71

ok it worked, but i had to take the pic off...it came out so big. it took all of th screen (and then some) to look at it. what am i doing wrong? or is it just the size of my pics?
oh and thanks to OrlandoAddict and Cinderella822 for your help


----------



## Orlando_Addict

You are very welcome Jilly   
Your pictures are probably big if you took them straight from your digital camera , try resizing it and it should be fine.


----------



## silverangel879

With Doc...


----------



## extreme8

Here's a couple taken about 2 weeks ago.
The first is pretty standard and predictable shot of IOA with Hulk in the background. I do like the second picture of one of the stiltwalkers outside of The Mummy.


----------



## mmlovers90

Here is a picture taken at City Walk.


----------



## silverangel879

Check my ride!


----------



## aztecgoods

I love this thread! Keep em coming please. That one of the Pharoah is awesome, great shot, looks like something out of a movie. And your lighthouse is great too. But no pic of U is a bad pic.


----------



## extreme8

I'll add a few more from my recent trip.
They're all of the standard vacation snapshot variety - nothing too artistic, but not so terrible that they will hurt your eyes.


----------



## Cinderella822

Extreme8, those pictures are great!  What kind of camera were you using?  They are so clear, I can see the expressions on the faces of the Hulk riders in that one picture.


----------



## extreme8

I'm glad you like them.
I've been hesitant to post my photos because I didn't feel my work was of high enough quality that anyone outside of the immediate family would be interested.
My posts over the last few days both here and the photography forum has proven me wrong & I'm getting some really nice feedback.

To answer your question, I'm shooting with a Minolta 5D, this series was with the Sigma 18-200 lens. 
That lens gets some bad press but it's a great walk around lens and seems pretty sharp to me.

Here's a crop of the one I posted (which was already a crop of the original).
I did have to lighten it up a bit to bring the faces out of the shadows.






Thanks for the interest (and the encoragement!)


----------



## kimmar067

Here's my donation:






Poseidon's Fury[taken 8/14]


----------



## silverangel879

Thanks everyone for the Wonderful photos...Keep them comming.

My DB (with the poseidon arm   ) and ME....


----------



## kimmar067

...a donde vives en PR??  Mi abuelita(antes en Lares) y madre viven en Isabela, cerca de Playa Jobos....


----------



## silverangel879

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...a donde vives en PR??  Mi abuelita(antes en Lares) y madre viven en Isabela, cerca de Playa Jobos....



Vivo en Mayaguez, pero soy del centro ..de Barranquitas!!!


----------



## kimmar067

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> Vivo en Mayaguez, pero soy del centro ..de Barranquitas!!!



...ah, sur de Isabela Y Aguadilla....mucho gusto....


----------



## silverangel879

Mucho gusto Kimmar!!!! It's a small world after all!!!!!


----------



## Akdar

I knew I should have paid attention in Spanish class way back in High School


----------



## goNDmay9

My goodness - extreme8 those pictures are AWESOME!  you make me want to totally trash my camera.  

Are you a professional?  

anyway - i am embarrased to show mine!  LOL






Long day at the park for my DN(2).  First roller coaster ride ever with the Unicorn!


----------



## extreme8

I'm glad you like them
I'm certainly no professional, but thanks for the compliment.

I've been hanging around the Photography board for the last few months and I was embarassed to post any of my pictures until a few days ago. Now it seems that some folks kind of like them.
If you have any interest, my first post is in the Photography board in the "*Show me: your low-light *FLASHLESS* pictures*"

Give it a shot what have you got to loose!


----------



## LEO_Magic




----------



## kimmar067

LEO_Magic said:
			
		

>





...okay, I give up...how did you take this pic??!??!


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## silverangel879

"I'm doomed! Now What?"


----------



## kimmar067

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> "I'm doomed! Now What?"




....


----------



## GammaPro

My youngest son and me.


----------



## kimmar067

[sometimes my DS and nephew act very silly!]


----------



## silverangel879

My Fav Rest !!!!


----------



## jtimmons




----------



## kimmar067

jtimmons said:
			
		

>




...wow, how didja get this shot??  The 'skipper' on our boat yelled at everyone for taking pix and/or videos on this ride.... 

[BTW ~ here is a link to the 1st installment of my TR:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1206399 ]


----------



## jtimmons

Our skipper didn't say anything to me, here are a few more.












"Flames of Hell" as referred to in another topic.


----------



## kimmar067

...our 'driver', Jonathan, actually STOPPED the boat until the one guy put his camera away....



*Trip Report*:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1206399


----------



## aztecgoods

Hey Leo Magic, was that a 35mm cam or a digital? If it is a digi, I'm officially sold, those are TERIFFIC!!!!


----------



## DrewAlmighty

Taken on Monday, by Me.


----------



## DrewAlmighty

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...okay, I give up...how did you take this pic??!??!



Those are all, with the exception of the one on JP that's not a TRex, Promo pictures.


----------



## rpbert1

DW was rushing me so could not get camera set up right , but came out not to bad


----------



## Don Pacho

Woody Woodpecker's Kidzone


----------



## pauldents




----------



## pauldents




----------



## pauldents




----------



## Don Pacho

*Islands of Adventure - Port of Entry*





 
​


.


----------



## LEO_Magic

aztecgoods said:
			
		

> Hey Leo Magic, was that a 35mm cam or a digital? If it is a digi, I'm officially sold, those are TERIFFIC!!!!



Thanks!! I have a digi & the two pics from JP the ride are mine. The other two are from someone else...


----------



## DrewAlmighty

LEO_Magic said:
			
		

> Thanks!! I have a digi & the two pics from JP the ride are mine. The other two are from someone else...



The JP pic with the T-Rex is a promo.


----------



## NowaSki

Marmaduke giving DD a ride!


----------



## Keacc

City walk:


----------



## jillybeene71

I still cant get the stupid pics to shrink down so they wont take 2 monitors...so heres a reinactment of a picture of my kids with spiderman

the one on the left is dd (15), she doesnt like spiderman, but loves to take pics...2nd from left, spiderman of course...3rd is ds (5) he wants to be spiderman when he grows up...and last ds (13) too cool for pictures but I made him do it anyway.


----------



## silverangel879

Hello Everyone!

Here is mine today!
Oh the D'Lorean!!!!


----------



## kimmar067

....No, I am NOT wearing 'tie-dyed' pants....






...a bit *wetter* than I had planned on getting, after riding the Dudley Do-Right's Ripsaw Falls ride....


----------



## kimmar067

...taken at IoA - I'm not sure    exactly what it is I took a pic of, but I thought it was a cool shot......


----------



## silverangel879

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...taken at IoA - I'm not sure    exactly what it is I took a pic of, but I thought it was a cool shot......



It's a beautiful pic, Kimmar!

Today's pic: The one and Only...Dueling Dragons!


----------



## aztecgoods

I've got a pic similar to that, I'm pretty sure it was taken in the JP area down by the water on the left side of the JP tourist center or whatever the main building is called. It is looking at the back of the Enchanted Oak and Mythos. I love exploring those weird nooks and crannys around the park too.


----------



## Corryn

Me and the Wizard outside my favorite place to eat at IOA




and the obligatory JAWS shot:


----------



## Corryn

I know I've just posted two, but it's close to midnight....
The beautiful stained glass ceiling at The Enchanted Oak (my favorite)


----------



## mmlovers90

jillybeene71 said:
			
		

> I still cant get the stupid pics to shrink down so they wont take 2 monitors...so heres a reinactment of a picture of my kids with spiderman
> 
> the one on the left is dd (15), she doesnt like spiderman, but loves to take pics...2nd from left, spiderman of course...3rd is ds (5) he wants to be spiderman when he grows up...and last ds (13) too cool for pictures but I made him do it anyway.



Very funny!!!!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Princess19

jtimmons said:
			
		

>


Wow, it looks like he's missing some teeth on the left. lol


----------



## kimmar067

Princess19 said:
			
		

> Wow, it looks like he's missing some teeth on the left. lol




...  probably the victim of 'bad oral hygiene' habits......


----------



## silverangel879

The Wizard and he's apprentice...


----------



## kimmar067

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> It's a beautiful pic, Kimmar!



...thanks!  



			
				SILVERANGEL879 said:
			
		

> ...Today's pic: The one and Only...Dueling Dragons!



...by the looks of the *blue* shirt, I'm guessing you're 'ICE'.....


----------



## kimmar067

...is there ANYONE who _doesn't_ have the "In-front-of-the-Universal-Studios-Globe-shot" pic.....???


----------



## silverangel879

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...by the looks of the *blue* shirt, I'm guessing you're 'ICE'.....


  ....Next time I'll make sure to wear the *RED* one....  I love those drangons...what can I say? I'm a rides junkie jajajaja


----------



## riu girl

WOW, PLEASE keep these coming. The theming looks great at these two parks.
 We are planning our first ever Universal trip for 2007 and can hardly wait.


----------



## aurorasleeping

Seuss Landing during Halloween Horror Nights 2005


----------



## Don Pacho

^^ Wow !! Impressive pic !!


----------



## aurorasleeping

Dueling Dragons...Not the best pic though...hard to see the "Dragon face"...


----------



## kimmar067

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> ....Next time I'll make sure to wear the *RED* one....



....  ........


----------



## kimmar067

...in front of the "Endangered Species" store...


----------



## lady&tramp

My boyfriend and the scary guy outside the mummy! He jumped out on him as we walked out of the gift shop and scared the cr*p out of him!! It was hillarious!! 






First time posting a pic... is this too big?


----------



## silverangel879

Entering...THE LOST CONTINENT!!!


----------



## kimmar067

silverangel ~

My 'Day 4' is posted......


----------



## Amity 3

setting up for Emeril's taping in CW a couple of years ago:






[/IMG]


----------



## Amity 3

the good old days:






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG]


----------



## kimmar067

....I remember that!!

now the 'Jimmy Neutron' ride is here:





[well, the YELLOW building...]


----------



## Metallicat

a few of mine.   















































Late one night peeking through the gates of the Studios.


----------



## kimmar067

Metallicat said:
			
		

> a few of mine.



_"...Meet George Jetson...his boy, Elroy...."_



			
				Metallicat said:
			
		

> ]



....  where IS this ride??!?!?!?




			
				Metallicat said:
			
		

> ..Late one night peeking through the gates of the Studios.



... Eerie!


----------



## Metallicat

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ....  where IS this ride??!?!?!?




Popeyes over at Islands. taken from the top of the boat as the rafts go by. there are water guns up there that you can shoot at them as they go by. I love doing that.


----------



## kimmar067

...I absolutely cannot place where this is.....


----------



## Metallicat

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...I absolutely cannot place where this is.....



It's in the Toon Lagoon area taken from atop of "Me Ship The Olive". Popeyes & Blutos Bilge Rat Barges (raft ride) is right beside it.


----------



## Amity 3

it's right next to Me Ship, The Olive in Toon Lagoon.


----------



## kimmar067

...  I guess that I never noticed it before, because we kinda tend to 'hurry' through this section....


----------



## Amity 3

proceed past the Popeye statue:






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 


it's the wettest ride in Orlando.


----------



## Amity 3

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ....I remember that!!
> 
> now the 'Jimmy Neutron' ride is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [well, the YELLOW building...]



actually, the JN building is off camera, to the right of the white fence. the other old parts of Production Central is where the show tapings took place.


----------



## kimmar067

Amity 3 said:
			
		

> actually, the JN building is off camera, to the right of the white fence. the other old parts of Production Central is where the show tapings took place.



...guess I was confusing it with the JN building because of that 'awning'....


----------



## kimmar067

Amity 3 said:
			
		

> proceed past the Popeye statue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> it's the wettest ride in Orlando.



... I can see why....pity, my DS would have LOVED this ride....


----------



## Don Pacho

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...guess I was confusing it with the JN building because of that 'awning'....



I've found pics of the old vs the new attraction building (stage 42):














 



.


----------



## kimmar067

...thanks!  

(yer avatar STILL kinda creeps me out.....  !)


----------



## silverangel879

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> silverangel ~
> 
> My 'Day 4' is posted......




 Al right!!!!!


----------



## kimmar067

Don Pacho ~
   I love yer new avatar.....   !!

silverangel879 ~
Didja get to read the Trip Report yet.....??!?!


----------



## Don Pacho

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> Don Pacho ~
> I love yer new avatar.....   !!



Thanks


----------



## aurorasleeping




----------



## kimmar067

Don Pacho said:
			
		

> Thanks



...it's so 'Wallace and Grommit'-y.....


----------



## kimmar067

_"....Don't worry........be-e-e-e happy......"_


----------



## PatMcDuck

4 adults in the Suess Trolley ride! (My brother, nephew, 2 sons)







[/IMG]


----------



## PatMcDuck




----------



## kimmar067

PatMcDuck said:
			
		

> 4 adults in the Suess Trolley ride! (My brother, nephew, 2 sons)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




...  ...sorry, this pic just looks FUNNY to me.....


----------



## silverangel879

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> silverangel879 ~
> Didja get to read the Trip Report yet.....??!?!



Yes! Loved the Falling on the beach description!!!!! Beach have some similar reaction on me too....hahahaha


----------



## aurorasleeping




----------



## silverangel879

Spider-man and part of Marvel Island, taken from the Mythos Rest...


----------



## Don Pacho

.


----------



## kimmar067

Don Pacho ~

When did you take these pix...this bus wasn't there two weeks ago.....


----------



## silverangel879

Yeah, Don Pacho...where is that???


----------



## SpideyHulk24

Seeing these pics really makes me want to be there! Can't wait till our next trip!


----------



## macraven

i need to buy a camera...........


----------



## bubba's mom

*At Universal: If you look closely, you can almost see a second rainbow above the obvious one (starts above the palm tree.)*


----------



## Buzz2001




----------



## bubba's mom

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Don Pacho...where is that???



Universal Hollywood Blvd....outside Horror Make-up show (you can see part of the sign in the background)


----------



## silverangel879

I think everyone has one of those too...Here is mine


----------



## Don Pacho

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> Don Pacho ~
> 
> When did you take these pix...this bus wasn't there two weeks ago.....



Those are old pictures. They were promoting The Mummy back then.


----------



## Nank

I'm loving these photos.  I can't wait to go since I've never been there.


----------



## Don Pacho

*My favorite alley... *at the New York area of the studios
several episodes of superboy, swamp thing and other tv productions were taped there...


----------



## kimmar067

bubba's mom said:
			
		

> Universal Hollywood Blvd....outside Horror Make-up show (you can see part of the sign in the background)



...right HERE:


----------



## PatMcDuck

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...  ...sorry, this pic just looks FUNNY to me.....




I posted it because it IS funny to me, too.  The employee made some crack to them, too........


----------



## bubba's mom

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...right HERE:




ya know _somebody_ just _had_ to have a pic of it.....


----------



## SpideyHulk24

Love the Mummy pics!


----------



## Don Pacho

*Margaritaville, Citiwalk*










 


.


----------



## kimmar067

SpideyHulk24 said:
			
		

> Love the Mummy pics!




...*I'M* kinda partial to DADDY pix myself......


----------



## silverangel879

Today's Photos are in honor to the Back To the Future Ride. It was officially announced that will closed (see thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1218019). 

Thanks for 16-years of Fun!!!





^I always like the DLorean!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

*I'll share our BTTF pix from June 2006.......*












Didn't realize the headlights were on in this pic:


----------



## kimmar067

What a GOOFY smile........  uhhh, I didn't *mean* your SON....


----------



## bubba's mom

I know....Doc smiled like that for all of the pics!!  Ironic you mention my son...it IS usually HIM with the goofy smile....


----------



## kimmar067

bubba's mom said:
			
		

> I know....Doc smiled like that for all of the pics!!  Ironic you mention my son...it IS usually HIM with the goofy smile....



......WAIT! Can you mention 'Goofy' at US/IoA??!?!?!?


----------



## Don Pacho




----------



## kimmar067

_"...gotta git *BACK* in ti-i-i-ime,
Gotta git *BACK* in t-i-i-ime..."_


----------



## Stepharoonie!

Don Pacho said:
			
		

>




Okay, my only problem with this is pic is...

WHY DO PEOPLE DRESS THIS WAY IN THE PARKS?!  Look at the lady in the right hand corner of the screen...is she just wearing a bra?!


----------



## kimmar067

Stepharoonie! said:
			
		

> Okay, my only problem with this is pic is...
> 
> WHY DO PEOPLE DRESS THIS WAY IN THE PARKS?!  Look at the lady in the right hand corner of the screen...is she just wearing a bra?!



...at least she has a nice figure to be able to 'carry it off'.....


----------



## Amity 3

don't tempt me to start posting all of the pics I have of visible thongs and bad bikini tops in the parks.


----------



## bubba's mom

Amity 3 said:
			
		

> don't tempt me to start posting all of the pics I have of visible thongs and bad bikini tops in the parks.



please don't....


----------



## kimmar067

Amity 3 said:
			
		

> don't tempt me to start posting all of the pics I have of visible thongs and bad bikini tops in the parks.



...yes, if you have any compassion in your body, *SPARE US*.....


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Spongemage




----------



## Adz1984

This is one from out last visit :


----------



## kimmar067

...three weeks ago...


----------



## bubba's mom

*Ahhhh.....the memories......*


----------



## kimmar067

...climbing the streets of NYC....


----------



## silverangel879

Walking to the Adventure...


----------



## bubba's mom

*Cat in the Hat ride:

Ride your "couch"......*







*.....through the story........*




....until the announcement comes over the intercom "reminding" you there is NO photography on the ride....whooops! ....


----------



## aztecgoods

Stepharoonie! said:
			
		

> Okay, my only problem with this is pic is...
> 
> WHY DO PEOPLE DRESS THIS WAY IN THE PARKS?!  Look at the lady in the right hand corner of the screen...is she just wearing a bra?!



Haven't you seen that Seinfeld episode, the bra as the new top? I think its a great look, not that theres anything wrong with that.


----------



## Don Pacho




----------



## kdudley3

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...at least she has a nice figure to be able to 'carry it off'.....



EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## JulyGirl




----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:
			
		

> *Ahhhh.....the memories......*







what a very kewl pic.
it is different than the other ones taken
thanx.....


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:
			
		

> what a very kewl pic.
> it is different than the other ones taken
> thanx.....



no problem....always happy to share


----------



## ely3857




----------



## ely3857




----------



## Metallicat

This one was taken on July 22, 1991, I believe it was just a couple of months after the Studios first opened. The little blonde in front is my DD who is now almost 25 yrs old. she and I still visit the Studios every 3 or 4 months and have seen ALOT of changes in the park.


----------



## Metallicat

a couple more from July 1991. first is my very first Universal ticket stub. second is DD and DH near the front of the Studios just after we got off the tram that brought us from the parking lot.


----------



## bubba's mom

*A scene from the preshow of Jimmy Neutron:*


----------



## bubba's mom

Metallicat said:
			
		

> This one was taken on July 22, 1991, I believe it was just a couple of months after the Studios first opened. The little blonde in front is my DD who is now almost 25 yrs old. she and I still visit the Studios every 3 or 4 months and have seen ALOT of changes in the park.




i like the globe much better now......did they move it from this spot??


----------



## Corryn

Okay, here's a photo of my husband, my two daughters and me in the first row. Our friend, Mike, is the guy in the second row, last seat on the right.




Now, when I first saw this photo, I thought it was hysterical.
There's such a group of characters in here, I thought I'd break them up for you to enjoy.
Maybe you might want to add a few captions?
Here they are:
Here's Mike:




Now here's me and Kyra.  She's got her eyes closed and I'm leaning over trying to assure her it's okay....




Here's my other daughter, Tori.  She think she's a tough girl, but we know better!




All right...Now here come the funny ones!















And this one is my favorite!  
The guy is sitting there all nonchalant, 
but look at his mouth! He looks like he's screaming! 
And his eyes are all buggy!
I'm gonna pee my pants!


----------



## kimmar067

Corryn said:
			
		

> Okay, here's a photo of my husband, my two daughters and me in the first row. Our friend, Mike, is the guy in the second row, last seat on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, when I first saw this photo, I thought it was hysterical.
> There's such a group of characters in here, I thought I'd break them up for you to enjoy.
> Maybe you might want to add a few captions?
> Here they are:
> Here's Mike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's me and Kyra.  She's got her eyes closed and I'm leaning over trying to assure her it's okay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my other daughter, Tori.  She think she's a tough girl, but we know better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right...Now here come the funny ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is my favorite!
> The guy is sitting there all nonchalant,
> but look at his mouth! He looks like he's screaming!
> And his eyes are all buggy!
> I'm gonna pee my pants!



....   

These are hysterical.....   !!





...the girl in red looks like she's thinking: _"..don't throw up on me,don't throw up on me, don't throw up on me, don't..."_


----------



## Metallicat

bubba's mom said:
			
		

> i like the globe much better now......did they move it from this spot??




You know, I'm really not sure if they moved it to another spot or not.  I'm thinking they did because of the building standing to the left behind it. If they did move it, I believe it was moved farther back. (twords the City Walk area) later on there was so much construction with City Walk, HRC, IOA, and the parking decks  I've even forgotten what the old entrance looked like.   

I read somewhere that the old globe was moved to the top of the Hilton tower. its nice to know its is still around.


----------



## Metallicat

Corryn said:
			
		

> Okay, here's a photo of my husband, my two daughters and me in the first row. Our friend, Mike, is the guy in the second row, last seat on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, when I first saw this photo, I thought it was hysterical.
> There's such a group of characters in here, I thought I'd break them up for you to enjoy.
> Maybe you might want to add a few captions?
> Here they are:
> Here's Mike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's me and Kyra.  She's got her eyes closed and I'm leaning over trying to assure her it's okay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my other daughter, Tori.  She think she's a tough girl, but we know better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right...Now here come the funny ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is my favorite!
> The guy is sitting there all nonchalant,
> but look at his mouth! He looks like he's screaming!
> And his eyes are all buggy!
> I'm gonna pee my pants!



 Too funny! the blonde looks like its killing her. I wonder if she will ever ride again?


----------



## Corryn

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> These are hysterical.....   !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the girl in red looks like she's thinking: _"..don't throw up on me,don't throw up on me, don't throw up on me, don't..."_


Kimmar, you always make me smile with your photos...I feel honored to actually receive the laughing smilies from you!  You're right, my daughter looks like she's praying I don't start spewing!

and Yeah, the blonde looks like she is just cryin' cryin!!!!!!!
but that last guy really gets me!!!
I can't stop laughing when I see him!


----------



## kimmar067

Corryn said:
			
		

> Kimmar, you always make me smile with your photos...I feel honored to actually receive the laughing smilies from you!  You're right, my daughter looks like she's praying I don't start spewing!
> 
> and Yeah, the blonde looks like she is just cryin' cryin!!!!!!!
> but that last guy really gets me!!!
> I can't stop laughing when I see him!




.....    shucks.....

.....  mebbe you should read my Trip Report....

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y37/kimmar067/WDW2006099.jpg


----------



## silverangel879

Here enjoying a blueberry slush near Monster's Cafe!


----------



## kimmar067

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> Here enjoying a blueberry slush near Monster's Cafe!



........*ACK!!!!!*.....


----------



## silverangel879

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ........*ACK!!!!!*.....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

From my trip on 8/27:


----------



## madonna31

I just got back from a day trip to Universal...can I play?


----------



## bubba's mom

madonna31 said:
			
		

> I just got back from a day trip to Universal...can I play?




very nice pic!     Absolutely.....play as much as you want!!!


----------



## Amity 3




----------



## kimmar067

madonna31 said:
			
		

>




...SOMEONE needs to work on their 'parking' skills......


----------



## silverangel879

Here is my pic from River Adventure. The guys in front of us thought it would be funny to do "the finger" for the photo. The cool people at the center fix the photo for us, covering them with tha JK logo and some "scratches". I'm the gal with the blue shirt, white cap, sunglasses and the big "fake" scary face in the second row. DB is beside me...


----------



## kimmar067

...nos vamos a Puerto Rico....me abuelita se murio por la manana.....


----------



## bubba's mom

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> Here is my pic from River Adventure. The guys in front of us thought it would be funny to do "the finger" for the photo. The cool people at the center fix the photo for us, covering them with tha JK logo and some "scratches". I'm the gal with the blue shirt, white cap, sunglasses and the big "fake" scary face in the second row. DB is beside me...




I think that's awful to do that....so many families there that wait so long and then want to buy the picture...guess it's good they fix them or nobody would buy them!  I believe in "what goes around, comes around" and one day when _they_ are at UO w/ _their _ kids, they will want to buy their picture (touched up) of their kids/family and get    that some "punk kid" messed up their photo.....it's just so rude!


----------



## bubba's mom

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...nos vamos a Puerto Rico....me abuelita se murio por la manana.....



Sorry for your loss  


(i think.....been awhile since Spanish class!)


----------



## aztecgoods

bubba's mom said:
			
		

> I think that's awful to do that....so many families there that wait so long and then want to buy the picture...guess it's good they fix them or nobody would buy them!  I believe in "what goes around, comes around" and one day when _they_ are at UO w/ _their _ kids, they will want to buy their picture (touched up) of their kids/family and get    that some "punk kid" messed up their photo.....it's just so rude!



wouldn't that be funny if they go back with their kids years from now and that happened to them!! I would love to see it! I actually think it looks cool though with the fixes. I recognized the JP III raptor scratches, they're pretty cool.


----------



## bubba's mom

aztecgoods said:
			
		

> wouldn't that be funny if they go back with their kids years from now and that happened to them!! I would love to see it! I actually think it looks cool though with the fixes. I recognized the JP III raptor scratches, they're pretty cool.



Don't know how "funny" it would be...but it would be sweet revenge.  I'm just saying, I'm trying to teach my son to be a better person, and to have to explain something like this in a "family pic"......it's just ignorant is all.


----------



## PatMcDuck

That Grinch is SO Gross!  LOL.  Did not realize he did that gesture until after photo was taken, of course.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Last one.  My DH made Captain America give up his shield.


----------



## Corryn

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...nos vamos a Puerto Rico....me abuelita se murio por la manana.....


I feel for you  I'm guessing you're going to be spending time with her today?  
I'll pray for peace for you, your Gramma and your family today in my Rosary.


----------



## silverangel879

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...nos vamos a Puerto Rico....me abuelita se murio por la manana.....



Mi mas sentido pesame...Estamos contigo!  ...En donde va a ser el entierro? Por el area oeste?


About my photo...I was mad at first, because that was the last time we would ride it and we already agreed to buy the photo of the last ride...but my   Sweet DB  talked to them and they fixed it for us. It looks cool tho, they put the JP logo with the year and the scratches look original....the funny part was that, if they thought their photo was going to be displayed, they were very disapointed because if the photo looks some how obsene, you can only see a big thing over the photo saying: "You survived the River Adventure, but the T-Rex ate your photo". Losers!....hehehehe   

Here is today's photo...In front of Poseidon Adventure...Like it, but LOVED the setting in front of it....hehehee


----------



## bubba's mom

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> ....the funny part was that, if they thought their photo was going to be displayed, they were very disapointed because if the photo looks some how obsene, you can only see a big thing over the photo saying: "You survived the River Adventure, but the T-Rex ate your photo". *Losers*!....hehehehe


----------



## Amity 3




----------



## kimmar067

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> Mi mas sentido pesame...Estamos contigo!  ...En donde va a ser el entierro? Por el area oeste?



...en el pueblo de Lares....


----------



## patster734

The view of the Hulk from the Royal Pacific Hotel


----------



## Seahag

citywalk




and my new love, the royal pacific


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:
			
		

> The view of the Hulk from the Royal Pacific Hotel






looks like that pic was taken from my room at rph.............wow


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Don Poncho,

I can't see your pictures.  Why not?

Nellas Elensar


----------



## Nellas Elensar

....


----------



## patster734

macraven said:
			
		

> looks like that pic was taken from my room at rph.............wow



We were in room 1546.  Just saw in another thread that you were in 1746, exactly 2 floors up!  Cool!


----------



## patster734

Here's a picture of the 4 of us from our trip Oct. 7 to Oct. 10.


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:
			
		

> We were in room 1546.  Just saw in another thread that you were in 1746, exactly 2 floors up!  Cool!




wow patster, that is way kewl............  


so close yet so far away.....


----------



## kimmar067

Pssssst, silverangel ~
I posted 'DAY 7' on my Trip Report.........


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of the 4 of us from our trip Oct. 7 to Oct. 10.





WOW !!!!!


i recognize you, you were in the elevator when i was.

double wow.
so close yet so far away.

2 floors beneath me and i remember seeing you !!



you should have seen my lime green ribbon on my shoulder.


----------



## kimmar067

macraven said:
			
		

> WOW !!!!!
> 
> 
> i recognize you, you were in the elevator when i was.
> 
> double wow.
> so close yet so far away.
> 
> 2 floors beneath me and i remember seeing you !!
> 
> 
> 
> you should have seen my lime green ribbon on my shoulder.



....eerie.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

From October 2006 (click to enlarge)


----------



## rpbert1

DW & DD
4th July 2006


----------



## Bucsfan

That's awesome, I've got one almost just like it.


----------



## kimmar067

Bucsfan said:
			
		

> That's awesome, I've got one almost just like it.




...I think jes' 'bout EVERYONE who's visited US/IoA has it......


----------



## SNicksed

Here's a pic from 2005:


----------



## kimmar067

SNicksed said:
			
		

> Here's a pic from 2005:




....I just LOVE this ride, even though it's a bit 'hokey'......


----------



## macraven

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ....I just LOVE this ride, even though it's a bit 'hokey'......







so what you are saying is polka music is hokey??


----------



## bubba's mom

maybe the "chicken dance"???....but who doesn't love a good chicken dance once in awhile??


----------



## Mortlives

bubba's mom said:
			
		

> maybe the "chicken dance"???....but who doesn't love a good chicken dance once in awhile??




In normal circumstances, I don't. But I was in stitches for hours after Jimmy Neutron. January is just not coming soon enough.


----------



## tlinus

This is dd#2 on 10-21-06.....she was so intrigued by this guy


----------



## NashvilleTrio

BUMP! More pictures please!
Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## bubba's mom

Mortlives said:
			
		

> January is just not coming soon enough.




I agree


----------



## macraven

i'm going to ask one of my homies to post her "bump" here.
it will help to move this thread up the list.


----------



## marconat

It's my 3rd trip to Orlando, and my first time at US and IOA... so I would love to see more pictures....
I'll be there in Jan. too. ha!


----------



## Akdar

I can't go to Universal without getting a shot with Bullwinkle, it's become a tradition of sorts, this was in October


----------



## Akdar

My good friend the Caretaker at HHN!


----------



## Akdar

I guess some people still like this ride!


----------



## Akdar

OK, just one more, from maybe my favorite ride.


----------



## marconat

Akdar, cool pictures... post some more, please!!!!


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:
			
		

> OK, just one more, from maybe my favorite ride.






love that pic you took !!

my favorite ride also.......


----------



## claytonj20

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...taken at IoA - I'm not sure    exactly what it is I took a pic of, but I thought it was a cool shot......



not sure if it has been answered yet but...It is taken on the Bridge over the water between JP and the lost continent. Here is my family looking at the fish below...


----------



## claytonj20

OK, I am going to cheat and post 2


----------



## JohnnySharp2




----------



## tlinus

marconat said:
			
		

> It's my 3rd trip to Orlando, and my first time at US and IOA... so I would love to see more pictures....
> I'll be there in Jan. too. ha!



here ya go


----------



## kristinw

pic in the post 224  is Mythos.


----------



## silverangel879

Akdar said:
			
		

> OK, just one more, from maybe my favorite ride.



Mine too.....Nice pic....I choose Fire!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

claytonj20 said:
			
		

> not sure if it has been answered yet but...It is taken on the Bridge over the water between JP and the lost continent. Here is my family looking at the fish below...




I believe the building in the background is the Mythos restaurant.  I may be wrong, but it looks like it.

Nellas Elensar


----------



## Metallicat

My DD. we have a cat that is identical to this one.   this is at the animals show at the Studios.


----------



## macraven

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> Mine too.....Nice pic....I choose Fire!








and i choose ice...........my absolute favorite.....


----------



## NashvilleTrio

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...climbing the streets of NYC....



Do they still let people do this?  We're heading back in January and our son would love this!
Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Akdar

Here's one from JP






and a shot of how empty it was on Tuesday Oct 24th, around 10AM






From our Room at RPR


----------



## Amity 3

NashvilleTrio said:
			
		

> Do they still let people do this?  We're heading back in January and our son would love this!
> Thanks, Melissa



yep, it's near the exit to ROTM.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

I'm going to post 3 pics, hope no one minds!

Me, pretending to be an orphan on the Annie set.


----------



## bubba's mom

cute pix hogswartsdropout......anybody have any holiday pix???


----------



## kimmar067

silverangel879 said:


> Mine too.....Nice pic....I choose Fire!



...and I choose *ICE* !!


----------



## kimmar067

hogwartsdropout said:


> I'm going to post 3 pics, hope no one minds!
> 
> Me, pretending to be an orphan on the Annie set.



...almost the SAME pic, but at the _other_ "jeep/escaped dinosaur" photo op location...


----------



## hogwartsdropout

You guys look a lot more relaxed than I do!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## silverangel879

Mayra said:


>



This is a NICE pic!!!!


----------



## Mayra

silverangel879 said:


> This is a NICE pic!!!!



GRACIAS!!


----------



## Kellydelly

nt


----------



## silverangel879

Mayra said:


> GRACIAS!!



De NADA! Uff just one day away


----------



## kimmar067

silverangel879 said:


> De NADA! Uff just one day away




...HOWDY!!!


----------



## silverangel879

HEY, kimmar!


----------



## macraven

Mayra said:


>



well worth more than a two time showing.

it is great !!

i love it.


----------



## macraven

kimmar067 said:


> ...HOWDY!!!



i see you are busy writing about that trip report, eh......


----------



## Mayra

macraven said:


> well worth more than a two time showing.
> 
> it is great !!
> 
> i love it.



thank you


----------



## Mayra




----------



## DrewAlmighty




----------



## Corryn

Here's some photos of IOA......BEFORE it even opened!!  We went one September back in 1998 and over by where the Mummy is they had a whole set up showing the public their vision of a new park.  Of course, my kids took to the Dr. Suess section:








And here's my girls and their daddy with Barney....If this photo got out at their middle school......





and I know it's Sea World, but this shot is just amazing:


----------



## bubba's mom

Thanks for posting the recent pix.....we don't get too many "new" pix in the "off season"....this thread seems more lively in the spring and summertime.  I was disappointed this holiday, I'd thought there'd be more posts of the holiday decor, but, eh, peeps are busy.  Thanks for the pix....helps pass the time till our next trip......


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ely3857

*A very quiet IOA 29th Sept 2006 @ 08.45am

 

Jodie*


----------



## maggiew

ely3857,

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was the park even open???????

Maggie


----------



## ely3857

maggiew said:


> ely3857,
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Was the park even open???????
> 
> Maggie



*Yeap, both my last two trips we have arrived at IOA at 08.30 on our 1st day, a Friday and they always let you in at 08.45 even if there isn't a big queue (there was maybe 30 people waiting) and almost all the rides are open. It's brilliant!

 

Jodie*


----------



## dis gal at heart

What wonderful pics, I cant wait until our first trip and staying onsite this July.  One question when does "Back to the Future" close?  I would love to ride it.


----------



## yaytezIOA

dis gal at heart said:


> What wonderful pics, I cant wait until our first trip and staying onsite this July.  One question when does "Back to the Future" close?  I would love to ride it.



NEVER!! YOU CANT STOP THE FUTURE!

Seriously there is no word on whether or not the attraction will close or remain open. There are whole big threads explaining it a lot better than I can. Remember folks, search is your friend


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ely3857

*






My favourite ride in Orlando!

 

Jodie*


----------



## bubba's mom

yaytezIOA said:


> Remember folks, search is your friend


----------



## tlinus

I want to be there....NOW


----------



## bubba's mom

me too   while on the subject, we'll be there in a couple weeks.....anyone have anything "particular" they want to see a picture of?? (we're staying at HRH, and i will post pix of that).....anything at CW or parks?


----------



## granmaz




----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> me too   while on the subject, we'll be there in a couple weeks.....anyone have anything "particular" they want to see a picture of?? (we're staying at HRH, and i will post pix of that).....anything at CW or parks?



In toon lagoon, can you take a picture of the pathway that leads to me ship the olive and bluto's bilge ride? It is a strange request, but every time we go there, it is closed off with a big barrier. It is by the Dagwood food place. I want to prove to DH that it IS open, maybe they just know he is coming and shut it off on purpose!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> me too  while on the subject, we'll be there in a couple weeks.....anyone have anything "particular" they want to see a picture of?? (we're staying at HRH, and i will post pix of that).....anything at CW or parks?


 
how about the sign outside BTF announcing the new simpsons ride 

seriously, a nice lighthouse shot, just before dusk would be lovely


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> In toon lagoon, can you take a picture of the pathway that leads to me ship the olive and bluto's bilge ride? It is a strange request, but every time we go there, it is closed off with a big barrier. It is by the Dagwood food place. I want to prove to DH that it IS open, maybe they just know he is coming and shut it off on purpose!!!!




Absolutely....duly noted!


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> how about the sign outside BTF announcing the new simpsons ride



got it!   (or I'll take a pic of whatever is out there!)



> seriously, a nice lighthouse shot, just before dusk would be lovely



TAKEN JUNE 2006 (altho not just before dusk, still cool)


----------



## KEW80

bubba's mom  if not too much bother, would you get a shot of HRH cabana #9 and post it?  I's like to see what I'm getting for 185. a day?


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

keishashadow said:


> seriously, a nice lighthouse shot, just before dusk would be lovely



Ooh ooh! I got one! Used it as my desktop background for a long time.


----------



## bubba's mom

KEW80 said:


> bubba's mom  if not too much bother, would you get a shot of HRH cabana #9 and post it?  I's like to see what I'm getting for 185. a day?



  ...no problem.  Added to my list...will try to get it for you.


----------



## bubba's mom

Dixie Luvr 98 said:


> Ooh ooh! I got one! Used it as my desktop background for a long time.




1-GORGEOUS pic!!!! Wow!  
2-Don't blame you for using THAT as wallpaper on your desktop...I would've too!


----------



## granmaz

DD


----------



## ely3857

*DH Favourite ride






 

Jodie*


----------



## rpbert1

UO


----------



## Corryn

granmaz said:


> DD



Oh, that's a Good one!


----------



## ely3857

*6 Pictures but they all go together....

Small Nachos - $6.99
Buffalo Stingers - $6.79
Bacon Cheeseburger  & Fries - $10.95
Vegetable Pizza - $8.99
Cokes X2 - $4.50
Tax - $2.49

Total - $40.71 plus tip

























 

Jodie*


----------



## yaytezIOA

What a nice looking spread...and not a bad price for all that food.


----------



## DiscoverUSF

Here's one for you!


----------



## Don Pacho




----------



## auburnldy

these pics are great. I am going to Universal,for the first time, in 2 weeks. I am so excited and these pics sure are helping.

Jane


----------



## silverangel879

Wow!! Great Pics!!!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ely3857

*
Jodie*


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks for the am & pm lighthouse pics cannot wait-woo-hoo!


----------



## Don Pacho




----------



## KEW80

Don Pacho

What a beautiful shot!  Can't wait til June.  I need a fix bad.


----------



## macraven

Don Pacho said:


>



GORGEOUS PICTURE !!


----------



## Don Pacho

KEW80 said:


> Don Pacho
> 
> What a beautiful shot!  Can't wait til June.  I need a fix bad.



Thanks...

This one came out nice too... taken from Jurassic Park


----------



## damo

Those are beautiful shots.  What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Don Pacho

damo said:


> Those are beautiful shots.  What kind of camera are you using?


It's a Sony cyber-shot H5, 7MP


----------



## KEW80

Don Pacho said:


> Thanks...
> 
> This one came out nice too... taken from Jurassic Park




Keep going!  They are great.  You have a great eye and a steady hand!


----------



## Don Pacho




----------



## KEW80

OMG!  Can you keep going?


----------



## Don Pacho




----------



## Fan2CSkr

Don Pacho said:


> It's a Sony cyber-shot H5, 7MP



Those pictures are incredible! I remember saying that about others you have taken before too. I have to look into that camera!


----------



## Don Pacho




----------



## KEW80

Don Pacho 
Poseidon's Trident is my favorite piece of architecture in IOA.  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

I'm shocked at the reasonable price on that camera. Can you change the aperture settings?


----------



## Don Pacho

Fan2CSkr said:


> I'm shocked at the reasonable price on that camera. Can you change the aperture settings?



I just set my camera on A (for aperture) and let the camera figure it out, with timer of course. A typical shot takes 3-4 secs. I carry a mini-tripod


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Don Pacho said:


> I just set my camera on A (for aperture) and let the camera figure it out, with timer of course. A typical shot takes 3-4 secs. I carry a mini-tripod



Thanks! I have a mini tripod as well that I carry once in a while! LOL It does make all the difference. I'm going to have a look at that camera tomorrow. I would love it for my next trip. However the camera is only as good as the person taking the photos and damn your good!


----------



## Don Pacho




----------



## Corryn

Those really are true to life photos, Don Pacho...Keep posting


----------



## Don Pacho




----------



## Don Pacho




----------



## Corryn

does anyone have any pics of the Enchanted Oak Tavern (my fav spot for lunch) or even in Posideon's Fury, the Water Tunnel?


----------



## bubba's mom

i loved looking at your pix Don...they are awesome!    i had to chuckle looking at some of the "people" walking by in them....one guy in front of Confisco's has a head and feet, and looks like he has a "sign" for a body...   ....but seriously.....great photos....thanks for sharing!  This is gonna be a loooonnng week for me!


----------



## macraven

keep them cominig mr pacho, don't stop now........

we all love your pictures...


----------



## Don Pacho




----------



## Don Pacho




----------



## Amity 3

best nighttime UO pics I've seen. what app are you using to clean them up?


----------



## Don Pacho

Amity 3 said:


> best nighttime UO pics I've seen. what app are you using to clean them up?



I just use "Thumbs plus" to reduce them in size (1024 x 768) and resolution (about 200k) so they are easy to post (and download)


----------



## KEW80

Don Pacho
Amazing pictures!  Thanks for the show tonight.


----------



## Amity 3

I cleaned up this one a little.


----------



## Amity 3




----------



## kimmar067

Amity 3 said:


> I cleaned up this one a little.




...great shot.....BTW, that is one *WEIRD* photo ya got in yer avatar....


----------



## macraven

kimmar067 said:


> ...great shot.....BTW, that is one *WEIRD* photo ya got in yer avatar....






amity3 is our handsome dude here.
no comments on our homies..........


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> no comments on our homies..........



comment, comment, commment, comment, comment...... 

rotfl2: ...just HAD too.... )


----------



## silverangel879

Don PAcho,

YOU ARE KILLING ME WITH THOSE PHOTOS!!!! They are GOOD!!! Keep them coming!


----------



## ely3857

*
Jodie*


----------



## rpbert1




----------



## Amity 3

macraven said:


> amity3 is our handsome dude here.
> no comments on our homies..........



it's OK, I'm used to people making fun of my old high school yearbook photo, we all go through awkward phases.  

lately, Brad Pitt comes to my house once a week for handsome lessons.  

(how's the new iMac?)


----------



## Don Pacho

Amity 3 said:


> I cleaned up this one a little.



Thanks. I can see more details now


----------



## Amity 3

Don Pacho said:


> Thanks. I can see more details now



details? anyone who's ever been to WDW knows the Universal parks contain no details or theming whatsoever.  

keep up the pics, you've got a good eye.


----------



## Don Pacho

​


----------



## macraven

Amity 3 said:


> it's OK, I'm used to people making fun of my old high school yearbook photo, we all go through awkward phases.
> 
> lately, Brad Pitt comes to my house once a week for handsome lessons.
> 
> (how's the new iMac?)






i love the new iMac.
it's better than sex.


some nights i play on it until 3 in the morning!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom

great pix Mayra....how warm was it that i see peeps in shorts?


----------



## joiev98

These are all great pics!!! Seeing all these great sites makes me so excited for our first ever trip in May '07!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

bubba's mom said:


> great pix Mayra....how warm was it that i see peeps in shorts?



That was dec 04, i think that day was about 78.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## silverangel879

I definitely need a better camera for my next trip...


----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom

*DN AND DS IN CW*


----------



## bubba's mom

*TAKEN IN CAMP JURASSIC AFTER PTERANODON FLYER RIDE....IF YOU STEP ON THE "FOOTPRINTS", THEY MAKE DIFFERENT DINOSAUR SOUNDS/ROARS....MIGHT BE HARD TO HEAR IF IT'S A BUSY DAY AND PEOPLE ARE WALKING ALL OVER THEM....DIDN'T REALIZE THEY DID THAT UNTIL WE WERE THE ONLY ONES THERE AND HAPPENED TO STEP ON A FEW....WE HAD QUITE THE GOOD TIME WITH THEM.....*


----------



## Disneysnel

WOW! What GREAT pics - we (DH and me) are going for the first time in September and this thread is really getting me excited!  

I have to admit though, some of those rides look p-r-e-t-t-y scary! 

Looking forward to more!
Thanks so much everyone for sharing them.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Akdar

Couldn't resist posting this one, I love the Alchemy Bar!


----------



## silverangel879

Mayra said:


>



HAHAHA, I Love Those guys!!


----------



## Amity 3

bubba's mom said:


> *TAKEN IN CAMP JURASSIC AFTER PTERANODON FLYER RIDE....IF YOU STEP ON THE "FOOTPRINTS", THEY MAKE DIFFERENT DINOSAUR SOUNDS/ROARS....MIGHT BE HARD TO HEAR IF IT'S A BUSY DAY AND PEOPLE ARE WALKING ALL OVER THEM....DIDN'T REALIZE THEY DID THAT UNTIL WE WERE THE ONLY ONES THERE AND HAPPENED TO STEP ON A FEW....WE HAD QUITE THE GOOD TIME WITH THEM.....*



I can't count how many kids (and parents) I've scared the crap out of with those things.


----------



## bubba's mom

Amity 3 said:


> I can't count how many kids (and parents) I've scared the crap out of with those things.




   would have loved to see that!!      I'm glad we were there "off peak"....probably would have never known they were there!


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Don Pacho




----------



## macraven

Don Pacho said:


>





wow !!

this is another fantastic picture.

thanx.....


----------



## bubba's mom

*Niece, Son, Niece & Nephew at the Studios......*





(don't tell anyone the palm trees don't line up)


----------



## Amity 3

I'll be the first to say it, I want to give Ryan a haircut.


----------



## lindalinda

NO way on the haircut!

I was curious tho, it seems like all the kids are the same size.  Do you come from one of those competitive families...you know...I'm having a baby so my sister/ sister in law must have one too  

Cute kids!


----------



## bubba's mom

lindalinda said:


> NO way on the haircut!
> 
> I was curious tho, it seems like all the kids are the same size.  Do you come from one of those competitive families...you know...I'm having a baby so my sister/ sister in law must have one too
> 
> Cute kids!




First of all.... *I *am the only one who has ever cut my kid's hair.... HANDS OFF Amity 3  

lindalinda....would you believe these 4 kids have 3 different fathers???  Ryan is ours, the girls are from DSIL's 1st marriage, and nephew is from DBIL's first marriage.... DBIL also has an older (married now) adopted daughter from his first wife's first marriage.... confusing, I know...but, DBIL & DSIL don't have any kids _together_ .  But, they all get along really well.  The first niece and the last boy (nephew) are each 11, niece in the green in the middle is 9 and our son was just 8 last month (he's very tall for his age--in the 99th percentile according to the doctor...lucky him, gets it from my family).


----------



## Akdar

Personally, I like the long hair, but that's just me. I'm still letting mine grow, well, as much as it can in my 40s! (I think I'm still rebelling from 12 years of Catholic school where I didn't have a choice about a haircut


----------



## bubba's mom

I know all about those short-catholic haircuts...    DH has long, wavy hair too.... he wants me to cut it off, I refuse.  He usually tells people "she'd rather have me sleep with another woman than cut my hair short".....


----------



## bubba's mom

*Houston...we have a problem.  Don't know why, but one of the spheres was deflated while we were there......*


----------



## Mayra




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## keishashadow

I've obviously been away from the Universe (has a certain ring to it ) too long...

what's up with the spheres in the water? 

bubba'smom - the pic with your son facing the water is a KEEPER! They'll all good.  

I might have missed it (or it'll be in the trip report; but did you like your room @ HRH?)

Really dating myself here...anyone remember the long "tails" men used to wear?  As in a way to still have long hair & meet school/work dress code requirements, my older DS went to catholic school had them (sometimes dyed a different color).
hee hee, rebel early & often


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> I've obviously been away from the Universe (has a certain ring to it ) too long...
> 
> what's up with the spheres in the water?



they show movie clips on them for the "nighttime spectacular"



> bubba'smom - the pic with your son facing the water is a KEEPER! They'll all good.
> 
> I might have missed it (or it'll be in the trip report; but did you like your room @ HRH?)



Thanks...i really love that pic of him sitting there...at the time, it wasn't a "good moment", but nonetheless, i love the pic!  my trip report is coming this weekend....we did like the room at HRH (couple of complaints), but i'll include all that in my TR.  (it was okay, but i don't think we'll stay there again....prefer RPR.....  don't tell macraven, it'll break her heart......)



> Really dating myself here...anyone remember the long "tails" men used to wear?  As in a way to still have long hair & meet school/work dress code requirements, my older DS went to catholic school had them (sometimes dyed a different color).
> hee hee, rebel early & often


yep...i remember "tails"....    (does that make me "dated" too???   )


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Fan2CSkr

Don Pacho, that's an incredible picture of DD! What detail, love it! 

keishashadow, I must be old too or as you said "dating myself"  because I had a tail to my as...butt that was bleached blonde years ago. I swear I lost some of my powers when I cut that thang off. 

bubba's mom, The pic of Ryan sitting all alone is great, I just love shots like that. As far as cutting Ryan's hair I say no way. I'm partial to long hair or bald heads on men myself. My 9 year old has long hair too.

MikeyA50, great picture!

Akdar, let it grow...looks good! 

Great pictures everyone, this is one of my favorite threads to look at!


----------



## OctoberNinth

The Eighth Voyage of Sinbad


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> *Niece, Son, Niece & Nephew at the Studios......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't tell anyone the palm trees don't line up)



That turned out really well!!!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> ...we did like the room at HRH (couple of complaints), but i'll include all that in my TR.  (it was okay, but i don't think we'll stay there again....prefer RPR.....  don't tell macraven, it'll break her heart......)









...................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












well, i had some fiasco times at rph last october but would try it again.
anytime something is not right at hrh just contact the manager.  it will be made good.


on second thought, if less people stayed at hrh, the prices would come down.

go ahead and spill the beans bubba's mom


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> Personally, I like the long hair, but that's just me. I'm still letting mine grow, well, as much as it can in my 40s! (I think I'm still rebelling from 12 years of Catholic school where I didn't have a choice about a haircut





grow the hair adkar.........it will look kewl !!

one of my son's hair was very long at one time.  when it was cut, it was a 14 inch in length.  now he wears it just to the ears.

for me, my hair is to my butt.
some of you have probably seen my pic on some of the other threads.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> ...................




me too.....    didja get my PM?


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> me too.....    didja get my PM?



nope.........maybe it is still in cyber space?

did you meet up with phamton?


----------



## keishashadow

Fan2CSkr said:


> keishashadow, I must be old too or as you said "dating myself"  because I had a tail to my as...butt that was bleached blonde years ago. I swear I lost some of my powers when I cut that thang off.


 
Yep, should get a poll set up...

A) tails or

B) mullets

they were both tres cool back in the day in, especially if you had an IROC with a t-top.






 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =


----------



## keishashadow

Night time spectacular - haven't heard of it? 

* when (ya, I know @ night lol)? 

* how long does 'show' last?

* a must do?

I'm full of questions, TIA


----------



## Akdar

I just love this lobster mobile we always see in Orlando.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> Night time spectacular - haven't heard of it?
> 
> * when (ya, I know @ night lol)?
> 
> * how long does 'show' last?
> 
> * a must do?
> 
> I'm full of questions, TIA




I think it runs everynight...at least at peak times and summer.  It lasts about 15 minutes...and once was enuf for me.  They put fireworks along with music and the movie clips (montage) are on the spheres.....





it's an "okay" show.......  I personally wouldn't recommend it as a "must do"...but that's just me!  You'll be there when we are this summer.....stay a night and catch it....just be sure you aren't on the "short end" of the lagoon....you want to be on the "long side".  This pic was from the "top" (Battery Park) and we were on the "seam" of the sphere....stank, but we didn't know cuz it was new!


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> I just love this lobster mobile we always see in Orlando.




  thanks for sharing that!!  seriously, would you really be caught dead driving that thing???


----------



## OctoberNinth

I love the lobstermobile! Was that on I-drive?


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Akdar

OctoberNinth said:


> I love the lobstermobile! Was that on I-drive?


Yes, that was on I-Drive.  When we were at our Timeshare in Kissimmee we drove past that car every day, had to have a picture of it


----------



## OctoberNinth

Aerial shot of Suess Landing from the High in the sky Suess Trolley Train ride.


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## OctoberNinth

Great pic, Bub! Your son is adorable.


----------



## keishashadow

thanks for the info!

I like the beer hat too


----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom

thanks guys....(had you all in mind while I was snappin' away!)

Mayra....GREAT pic!!!  That is one you just don't see....or, in my case, think of taking!


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Mayra

bubba's mom said:


> thanks guys....(had you all in mind while I was snappin' away!)
> 
> Mayra....GREAT pic!!!  That is one you just don't see....or, in my case, think of taking!



thank you!!


----------



## Amity 3

bubba's mom said:


>



now there's a hairstyle on Ryan I love ya for.


----------



## bubba's mom

Amity 3 said:


> now there's a hairstyle on Ryan I love ya for.




  thanks!  the lady behind us must think so too....didn't realize she was pointing at him until i saw this picture at home!


----------



## Kirsteen

These photos are fab guys... here's one of my efforts - I'm no photographer tho... Here's my fave shop


----------



## Coach81

Pardon me, Silver, but allow me to say WOW You look great!!!  I can totally relate as I have also recently lost about 50 lbs.  Congrats to you, I know how difficult it is!


----------



## Nicole786

He'd kill me if he saw this picture up here, but what he doesn't know doesn't hurt him!  





_My brother, David, inside the I Love Lucy tribute._ 
 

and just a couple of "hollas!" to 2 people who had sigs:

To the person who loves the jets! *HOLLA!*  
To the person who has an iMac! *HOLLA!*


----------



## silverangel879

Coach81 said:


> Pardon me, Silver, but allow me to say WOW You look great!!!  I can totally relate as I have also recently lost about 50 lbs.  Congrats to you, I know how difficult it is!



Thank you so much!!! And Congrats to you TOO!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Ya know....I put almost all my pix in my TR....so, these will be "repeats" for some of you!!


----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## Mayra




----------



## willis37862




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Akdar

I always take a pic when I park, so I remember at the end of the day where I'm at!  Now, it's a tradition, because I always remember, but I take the pic anyway!


----------



## Akdar




----------



## silverangel879

Akdar said:


>



My favorite Ride...I'm dying to go back...


----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> I always take a pic when I park, so I remember at the end of the day where I'm at!  Now, it's a tradition, because I always remember, but I take the pic anyway!




DANG!!!  How old _is_ this picture???   Do they still have "KK" there??  (I have never parked in the garage...always stayed onsite.)


----------



## mark2311

bubba's mom said:


> DANG!!!  How old _is_ this picture???   Do they still have "KK" there??  (I have never parked in the garage...always stayed onsite.)



Yeah as far as i know its still there. Well is was last summer at least anyway.


----------



## Coach81

Ok.. let's give this a try...


----------



## bubba's mom

Coach81 said:


> Ok.. let's give this a try...



good job  



little big, but still.....loved it!


----------



## tlinus




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Akdar




----------



## Akdar




----------



## Akdar




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## bubba's mom

nice pix.....realized there aren't enuf "Jaws" pictures on this thread      Maybe I'll have to do something about that....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

This one is from 2005


----------



## bubba's mom

Thanks for postin Halloween pix....they're as good as macravens.....




wait! mac didn't post any pix  



Well, I pulled these from last year's trip.....(since all my others are in my TR).....


----------



## willis37862

These were taken on our trip in 2005.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

cdn friends of pooh, those are great pics of HHN, I especially love the first one. It really captures the feel of HHN for me!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Fan2CSkr said:


> cdn friends of pooh, those are great pics of HHN, I especially love the first one. It really captures the feel of HHN for me!



Thanks.  We look forward to HHN every year (yes we travel from Canada for it)


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## bubba's mom

*Wha....  no daily pic today???  Well, at the risk of being "flogged", here ya go:*


----------



## keishashadow

...hmm, I've always preferred thumbscrews myself  .

please keep the pics coming, anticipation always makes it sweeter.


----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## NashvilleTrio

bubba's mom said:


>



Our son loves this fountain!! - usually DH will wait with DS in this area while I ride Dragons (DS is not quite tall enough to ride it yet) and DS is thoroughly entertained the whole time.  Thanks for all your great pics!!
-Melissa


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> *Wha....  no daily pic today???  Well, at the risk of being "flogged", here ya go:*



AHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

hope that doesn't mean i've been "flogged"


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## wings91

My first pic post!!  Hulk is my fav.


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> hope that doesn't mean i've been "flogged"



The question is....do you *WANT* to be flogged???!!!???


----------



## richvalle

More pictures

















Short video of the Hulk


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

I'm going to try, I have LOTS of Universal pictures.  Here is a very old one of my two by my son's favorite ride.


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

It worked, here is another from the same trip.  I will try to find some more recent ones.


----------



## tlinus

This is from 2004


----------



## tlinus




----------



## Akdar




----------



## tlinus

We were about the last people in the park that night  . It was November of 2004 and you can see the Christmas decor was going up!!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> The question is....do you *WANT* to be flogged???!!!???




hhhmmmmmmmmmmm  


good pix everyone    good to see this thread coming back to life!!  Mike, like your new sig pic....didja replace your wife?? (hope not, she is SO much better looking)


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> hhhmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> good pix everyone    good to see this thread coming back to life!!  Mike, like your new sig pic....didja replace your wife?? (hope not, she is SO much better looking)


     No, still have my wife (almost 21 years now!) I just have so many pix from our vacations, I think I'm going to rotate the sig pix!  I have 16 gigs of video from last October I've been going through, trying to get some good frame captures to post.  Did a lot of experimenting with the new video camera at HHN, so a lot of it is to dark to get a good capture from, but I'll find something good to post soon!


----------



## bubba's mom

Whew!!!  Glad you kept the wife!! Good job!


----------



## macraven

the wife sounds like a keeper...........


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## wings91

They were painting DD last year...I WAS SOO MAD 
I'll be back to take on Fire and Ice in a few weeks!


----------



## mark2311

The ride was down when I took this. I was so annoyed because it was the last visit to IOA of the vacation


----------



## silverangel879

mark2311 said:


> The ride was down when I took this. I was so annoyed because it was the last visit to IOA of the vacation



Good Picture, though!!


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

IOA from a distance.  I can't quite figure out where I was standing to take this picture?


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

I love this one!


----------



## tlinus

TigerLilly's Mom said:


> I love this one!



That is a nice picture!!!!


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> the wife sounds like a keeper...........


Indeed, I am a very lucky man!  

Here's a video capture from jaws.


----------



## richvalle

TigerLilly's Mom said:


> IOA from a distance.  I can't quite figure out where I was standing to take this picture?



I think it is from the bridge going to US.


----------



## Akdar




----------



## richvalle




----------



## Akdar




----------



## Akdar

Another video capture, just before the drop on JP (sorry for the blurry pic)


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

richvalle said:


> I think it is from the bridge going to US.



I think you are right!


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

This is my daughter at Mythos.  The dessert is the sushi rice crispy treat thingy.  It was really cool!  And yes, she does love to pose for pictures!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom

Mayra,

Great MIB pic...wouldn't think of taking that shot!!

btw, you DO know you're not supposed to take anything on that ride, don't you???     LOCKER!!!!


----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## Mayra

bubba's mom said:


> Mayra,
> 
> Great MIB pic...wouldn't think of taking that shot!!
> 
> btw, you DO know you're not supposed to take anything on that ride, don't you???     LOCKER!!!!



Ja ja!!  I know!!

That was 2004, that year was a little storage for small items.  That was like my third time and when i noticed the storage i got my camera from the locker.

This year there wasn't a storage and they told me i had to put my camera inside my jacket so it couldn't get loose, but that was only with small items, anything big belonged in the locker.


----------



## Akdar

I love the que for Dueling Dragons!


----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## yaytezIOA

There is a great debate going on among lovers of the little stand Moose Juice/Goose Juice. Moose Juice is orange and tastes like Tangerines. Goose Juice is green and tastes like Sour Apple. The problem is that its never open, so when it is....all of us Universal Regs love to go and grab our favorite. Last time I was there, a friend snapped a pic of us enjoying Moose Juice...then made this:




Its not really a picture of the day....but I had to share anyway.


----------



## macraven

yaytezIOA said:


> There is a great debate going on among lovers of the little stand Moose Juice/Goose Juice. Moose Juice is orange and tastes like Tangerines. Goose Juice is green and tastes like Sour Apple. The problem is that its never open, so when it is....all of us Universal Regs love to go and grab our favorite. Last time I was there, a friend snapped a pic of us enjoying Moose Juice...then made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not really a picture of the day....but I had to share anyway.





so, which one are you?


----------



## macraven

jk


----------



## Melanie230




----------



## Amity 3

yaytezIOA said:


> There is a great debate going on among lovers of the little stand Moose Juice/Goose Juice. Moose Juice is orange and tastes like Tangerines. Goose Juice is green and tastes like Sour Apple. The problem is that its never open, so when it is....all of us Universal Regs love to go and grab our favorite. Last time I was there, a friend snapped a pic of us enjoying Moose Juice...then made this:
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/yaytez/missingorgay.jpg[/
> IMG]
> Its not really a picture of the day....but I had to share anyway.[/QUOTE]
> 
> frozen Moose Juice is only second to a mixed Icee on a hot day.


----------



## bubba's mom

yaytezIOA said:


> ....the little stand Moose Juice/Goose Juice. ..... The problem is that its never open....



I noticed that too....why is that?


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Amity 3

bubba's mom said:


>



my favorite resort of the three.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## t-and-a

Here are a couple zoomed in shots from a cloudy day in June of 2005:
Dr Doom




Hulk




We've got lots more, I'll just have to take the time to resize and upload to the image host.


----------



## t-and-a

Here is my DS (presently 9 yrs) in 2005, they let him on Hulk twice, but got turned away twice:




Here he is in 2006, finally got to ride Hulk and DD without a hitch:


----------



## richvalle

Dino's in the Discovery Center





Wife and daughter on the flying dino ride. This was the only ride we had to wait more then 5 min to ride.





River view





My Dualing Dragons pic





Is it me, or does that look like Jabba the Hut? 





Yes, there are flowers blooming in Florida while we are buried in snow.


----------



## willis37862

Melanie230 said:


>



Awesome


----------



## lindalinda

NO STANDING


----------



## lindalinda

RPR pool


----------



## lindalinda

Royal Pacific Resort


----------



## lindalinda

Prettiest roller coaster


----------



## Melanie230

willis37862 said:


> Awesome



Notice my son's reaction to that photo?


----------



## Melanie230




----------



## willis37862

Melanie230 said:


> Notice my son's reaction to that photo?



 That is too cute.


----------



## bubba's mom

Melanie230 said:


> Notice my son's reaction to that photo?



Yep....a typical "thrilled" teenager look....


----------



## Melanie230

bubba's mom said:


> Yep....a typical "thrilled" teenager look....



I think you have the wrong photo.  Go back one page.  Look at the JAWS photo I posted.  Then look at my sons reaction to Jaws.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom

Melanie230 said:


> I think you have the wrong photo.  Go back one page.  Look at the JAWS photo I posted.  Then look at my sons reaction to Jaws.




oooops....sorry....went bak....very cute.....he's so adorable!  
du-oh!


----------



## Melanie230




----------



## marconat




----------



## marconat

The love of my life ha! ha!


----------



## Melanie230




----------



## Mayra




----------



## t-and-a

I had to take these! Scooby and Shaggy were signing Donkey and Dragon's baby for this little boy. I had never thought of getting autographs on a stuffed animal; I thought it was so funny   and cute at the same time!


----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## damo

First pic.  Is this obscure enough?  Can anyone guess where it is and who the heck is supposed to be able to read it?


----------



## wings91




----------



## t-and-a

damo said:


> First pic.  Is this obscure enough?  Can anyone guess where it is and who the heck is supposed to be able to read it?



That must be the entrance to the pet walk at the Portofino Bay Hotel.


----------



## damo

t-and-a said:


> That must be the entrance to the pet walk at the Portofino Bay Hotel.



Nope.


----------



## t-and-a

damo said:


> Nope.



It really looks like a rest room entrance, but that sign looks like someone walking a dog....


----------



## macraven

t-and-a said:


> That must be the entrance to the pet walk at the Portofino Bay Hotel.



i guess central park section over at the studios.  if you coming in to the park and head towards animal planet, this section will be on your left.



ok, what do i win now??


----------



## macraven

wings91 said:


>






this has to be my favorite ride after dueling dragons.

thanks for showing it here.
dr doom


----------



## bubba's mom

i was going to guess what t-and-a guessed....but,if the answer is "no", then I'll stick w/ macraven.......



this is gonna be fun!


(I hope you didn't take a picture of a toliet and want us to guess where it is?)


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> (I hope you didn't take a picture of a toliet and want us to guess where it is?)


----------



## KEW80

damo said:


> First pic.  Is this obscure enough?  Can anyone guess where it is and who the heck is supposed to be able to read it?



Good to have you back!  Hope your trip was all that you wanted it to be.

Obscure would be a good way to describe it... 

Is there a bus stop near by?  

Can ya give us a clue?


----------



## macraven

kate, double or nothing that i got it correct.........


if i get it wrong, i won't play on the next pic.


----------



## Melanie230

I dont know what it is but I remember where it is.  There is (what looks like) someone's house right behind that area.  It is in Universal near the ET ride.


----------



## macraven

over in the kid play area by ET maybe?  with the mini kid rids.
is that the area you are thinking of?


----------



## damo

Everyone is wrong so far.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Everyone is wrong so far.













i hate to lose.......give us a hint


----------



## damo

A hint already?  You bunch of weenies!




Okay, it isn't at the hotel.


----------



## macraven

i knew that.....


----------



## KEW80

damo said:


> First pic.  Is this obscure enough?  Can anyone guess where it is and who the heck is supposed to be able to read it?





damo said:


> A hint already?  You bunch of weenies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, it isn't at the hotel.



Is this in or near Jurassic Park?


----------



## damo

KEW80 said:


> Is this in or near Jurassic Park?




DING DING DING!!!

More specific now please!


----------



## macraven

on the side of the resturant or whatever it is by the boat ride.

jurassic falls


----------



## KEW80

No fair mac.  We share the prize, homie.


----------



## bubba's mom

Ya know.... I originally thought JP area...but then the "dog walking" sign threw me off......dogs aren't allowed in JP.....are they?


----------



## KEW80

bubba's mom said:


> Ya know.... I originally thought JP area...but then the "dog walking" sign threw me off......dogs aren't aloud in JP.....are they?



I didn't think pets were permitted either but the coloring and the setting reminded me of JP.  

Looks like Damo got us going.  What else ya got, Damo?  Bring it on!


----------



## KEW80

damo said:


> DING DING DING!!!
> 
> More specific now please!



I have two thoughts....

on the way to the Discovery Ctr

behind BurgerDiggs

Come on Damo, say yes or lie to me Please!!!!


----------



## macraven

are we gonna get in trouble and busted for posting this contest on this thread?


i'm fearful of the mods..........


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> are we gonna get in trouble and busted for posting this contest on this thread?
> 
> 
> i'm fearful of the mods..........



Hahaha

The answer is before you get to the ride but past the washrooms.

My question is who the heck is supposed to read that sign?  It is for guide dogs.  Is the dog supposed to read it or the blind person???


----------



## KEW80

macraven said:


> are we gonna get in trouble and busted for posting this contest on this thread?
> 
> 
> i'm fearful of the mods..........



For real????     or is this more mac humor?


----------



## damo

Next picture.


----------



## KEW80

damo said:


> Hahaha
> 
> The answer is before you get to the ride but past the washrooms.
> 
> My question is who the heck is supposed to read that sign?  It is for guide dogs.  Is the dog supposed to read it or the blind person???



Good eye, good brain for picking that up!


----------



## macraven

KEW80 said:


> For real????     or is this more mac humor?






mac humor.........and looks like i won that pic test......i'll share the prize with you.  i heard it is an autographed picture of damo

we'll rip it in half.
do you want the right side or left side of her face?
i'll be a homie and let you chose first.


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> mac humor.........and looks like i won that pic test......i'll share the prize with you.  i heard it is an autographed picture of damo
> 
> we'll rip it in half.
> do you want the right side or left side of her face?
> i'll be a homie and let you chose first.



That pic is coming up soon.  You'll have to guess which one is me!


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Next picture.





it's a view from the outside of the resturant.


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> it's a view from the outside of the resturant.



BWAHHHHHHH!  Good one mac!  You have no idea, do you?


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> BWAHHHHHHH!  Good one mac!  You have no idea, do you?



well.............maybe it is the area where the pluto barges are.......



have i covered all my bases now?


----------



## damo

You could still try the hotels and universal studios and then you'd pretty much have them all covered.


----------



## KEW80

damo said:


> Next picture.



Posidon's building?


----------



## KEW80

macraven said:


> mac humor.........and looks like i won that pic test......i'll share the prize with you.  i heard it is an autographed picture of damo
> 
> we'll rip it in half.
> do you want the right side or left side of her face?
> i'll be a homie and let you chose first.



mac, you always make me laugh....every time.


----------



## bubba's mom

1) i love mac's humor   
2) i have NO clue as to what the next pic is.....I'm guessing a window?? 
3) i was hoping we wouldn't get in trouble for this "game" on this thread....thought maybe it should have it's own thread (ie: Damo's "Guess my Picture" thread.....)


----------



## calgarygary

damo said:


> Hahaha
> 
> The answer is before you get to the ride but past the washrooms.
> 
> My question is who the heck is supposed to read that sign?  It is for guide dogs.  Is the dog supposed to read it or the blind person???



So did you follow the arrow?  Will we be seeing a pic of a fire hydrant soon?


----------



## bubba's mom

bump


----------



## basas

I love these signs around the park and how they're themed to each individual attraction.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Fan2CSkr

Raptor egg hatching.


----------



## tlinus




----------



## damo

That's a nice picture!  I actually quite enjoyed that ride.


----------



## Akdar

Just about to enter the castle on DD!


----------



## mark2311

An alternate view of two of my favourites


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> That's a nice picture!  I actually quite enjoyed that ride.



me too....my "boys" always give me the 'eye-roll' when i suggest we go on it


----------



## damo

Thought this was coming along nicely.  It should be finished by now.


----------



## macraven

mark2311 said:


> An alternate view of two of my favourites



awesome pic!


----------



## yaytezIOA

Angle 1:




Angle 2:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## bennythepug




----------



## DrewAlmighty

damo said:


> Thought this was coming along nicely.  It should be finished by now.



Holy crap. That thing is scary looking.


----------



## bennythepug




----------



## bubba's mom

DrewAlmighty said:


> Holy crap. That thing is scary looking.





it *IS* a *LOT* of blue, ain't it!


----------



## bubba's mom

i think we're returning early Dec....hopefully we'll get to see Grinch!


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> i think we're returning early Dec....hopefully we'll get to see Grinch!



have to use those SW credits!!!

Holy Moly a threepeat in one year!!! You Go Mamma!!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> have to use those SW credits!!!



you bet!  (we gots $408 waiting....NOT going to lose it!)



> Holy Moly a threepeat in one year!!! You Go Mamma!!





i know....   guess i'll have my "qualified" stays in to move up to gold status LF, eh??


----------



## macraven

miss money bags is hitting the darkside for another trip.... 



she'll get to platinum very very soon


----------



## bubba's mom

first of all...if i _WAS_ "money bags" i'd be goin a whole lot more than 3x this year!!!   i AM working toward "platinum"...mof, i was trying to figure out when i'd get to "gold"   (went well....   )

We only usually go in late June...but when we bought the Bealls AP's last fall, DH wanted to go back early this year.  When Feb. wasn't working out, we decided on late Jan/early Feb.  In 2004, we took DS to MK...first Disney trip (I had been waiting for him to be tall enough for most things and old enough to remember them!)  We were supposed to go for 2 days, but Hurricane Charley cut that down to one day....we had a great time!  2005 decided to take him to DQ and MGM (1 day each place). Remember, we are going to the parks for a day or two _on our way _to DFIL's for the rest of the week (helps to have family living in Fl!)  Had "ok" time.... 2006 I wanted to take DS to Epcot (I have no interest in AK just yet....to "new" of a park), it was the only park (besides AK) out of Disney DS hadn't been to yet (as a kid).  Well, i got "vetoed" outta that one cuz DBIL finally persuaded DH to go to UO.  So, i said we could skip Epcot till 2007.  So, last year we went to UO for 4 nites....had a blast!   Had such a FABULOUS time, we bought the AP's and planned to go back 2007.  So, i happened to mention to DH about Epcot.  He really did NOT want to go back to Disney AT ALL.  So, when he mentioned going back to UO (to pick up and activate AP's), i said, if we were going to go in "off season", why not go to Epcot for 2 days _before_ UO? I mentioned it wouldn't be hot and there would be minimal lines (little did I know, there'd be NO lines   ) So, we did that this year...DS has been to MK, Ep & MGM as a kid.....UO is a yearly thing now...and if i keep getting credits for SW, we'll go off season too.  (did i mention last year DH  received another week vacation at work for vested years??  ....that doesn't hurt either!)
So, unfortunately, i am by no means "money bags".....i let alot of things around the house "go" because i'm saving for vacations (and we usually get a good tax return!   )  I need a new garage door, new front door, new sidewalk & steps and so much more......but, i have my priorities  

ok, so now i have hijacked the thread  .....*somebody PLEASE post a pic!!!!  *


----------



## bennythepug




----------



## bubba's mom

great pic...looks old....what year taken?


----------



## bennythepug

If your asking about the pic with the gorilla and my ds, it was just taken 
July '06 
It was in the doorway of a gift shop at universal


----------



## bubba's mom

REALLY????  I thought it was from when King Kong was still there.......


----------



## tlinus

Great photo of the kidlet and the ape - I love the expression!!!


----------



## julie_yet

I found some old pics.











That is my friend Ricardo trying to crack everyone up.  He succeeded.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## JKMJ441724

Orlando_Addict said:


> I am lovin' the photos! It gives me my Universal "fix"
> 
> Here's mine:



I haven't been to Universal in almost 11 years (never been to Island of Adventure).  What in the Universe is this ride???  Looks awsome.


----------



## JKMJ441724

jtimmons said:


> Our skipper didn't say anything to me, here are a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Flames of Hell" as referred to in another topic.



Those are awsome.  Do you care if I "scrap-lift some of them for my scrapbook??


----------



## MO1KH

Any chance someone could post pics of the POE? I'd love to see pics of Confisco, Croissant Moon Bakery, Backwater Bar, and the many great shopping venues in that area.


----------



## paladin311

This was during HHN 2006.


----------



## Akdar




----------



## paladin311

Here is a shot of the requested Confisco.


----------



## MO1KH

The pic of Confisco is great! Thanks very much!


----------



## Akdar




----------



## Akdar




----------



## tlinus

Akdar said:


>



HEY!!! I know that place !!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Tell ME....i don't know where it is????


thank you


----------



## bubba's mom

JKMJ441724 said:


> I haven't been to Universal in almost 11 years (never been to Island of Adventure).  What in the Universe is this ride???  Looks awsome.



That is not a ride....that is Mythos restaurant


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Tell ME....i don't know where it is????
> 
> 
> thank you



what are you talking about, the three beans?
or a certain pic?


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> Tell ME....i don't know where it is????
> 
> 
> thank you



OH you silly  - I am sure that you have stumbled into it once or twice....its the Alchemy Bar!!!!


----------



## Akdar

Must be a Pennsylvania thing tlinus


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> OH you silly  - I am sure that you have stumbled into it once or twice....its the *Alchemy Bar*!!!!





nope.......ain't been there....where is it??

















*YET!!!*


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> nope.......ain't been there....where is it?


  It's right beside The Enchanted Oak, actually, there's one entrance for both places


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> It's right beside The Enchanted Oak, actually, there's one entrance for both places



Oh....ok...I actually _have_ been there..... i was one of the adults waiting outside w/ the kids while DH, DBIL, etc...went in to get a beer......so, I _was_ there, but outside


----------



## Akdar




----------



## Akdar

I'm on Dr Doom in this pic, hard to tell, but I'm there!


----------



## tlinus

Akdar said:


> I'm on Dr Doom in this pic, hard to tell, but I'm there!



ohhhhhh.....I see you! You are riiiiight THERE!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


>



I never noticed the TV's before... ..huh...how 'bout that?


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> I never noticed the TV's before... ..huh...how 'bout that?



then take off your sunglasses when you go inside there..........


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> then take off your sunglasses when you go inside there..........





i don't usually go in the _regular_ line and have all sorts of time to stand there and watch them.....i always enter from the left (ya know....that "special people line" )


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Akdar

Since I just booked a weekend there, I thought I'd get a birds eye view of it!


----------



## Akdar

How many sharks can you see in this pic??


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> How many sharks can you see in this pic??


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> How many sharks can you see in this pic??



not enuf!


Mike, start another thread: ariel pics of UO


----------



## tlinus

Love the aerial of HRH!!!!

These are good and look forward to the "new thread"!!!


----------



## F-L-A

> How many sharks can you see in this pic??



There's 4. What do I win?


----------



## Mayra

..............


----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom

That's a mighty BIG George!    btw, what is up with the dude in the blue shirt on the right??  Is he looking _IN_ the trashcan?


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> That's a mighty BIG George!    btw, what is up with the dude in the blue shirt on the right??  Is he looking _IN_ the trashcan?



Probably trying to find a picture to post in the "Guess the Picture" thread!


----------



## willis37862

bubba's mom said:


> That's a mighty BIG George!    btw, what is up with the dude in the blue shirt on the right??  Is he looking _IN_ the trashcan?





patster734 said:


> Probably trying to find a picture to post in the "Guess the Picture" thread!


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> Probably trying to find a picture to post in the "Guess the Picture" thread!



good one!!!


----------



## Akdar

F-L-A said:


> There's 4. What do I win?



Well, I think an honorary flogging from Bubba's Mom is in order!


----------



## paladin311




----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> Well, I think an honorary flogging from Bubba's Mom is in order!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## bennythepug




----------



## NashvilleTrio

Mayra said:


>



Mayra,
When was this taken?  Usually there is a line 20 people deep waiting to get their picture taken with this... 

Thanks, 
melissa


----------



## silverangel879

bennythepug said:


>



I had one similar from our first trip...I just thought that is if you are in front of a T-Rex, why all smiling and everything? HEHE 





And this is with my DB in front of the other T-Rex


----------



## Mayra

NashvilleTrio said:


> Mayra,
> When was this taken?  Usually there is a line 20 people deep waiting to get their picture taken with this...
> 
> Thanks,
> melissa



that was taken dec.10.04 around 11am i think, the park was pretty empty

and this one was taken jan.05.07 around the same time


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## yaytezIOA

A moment of silence with the Capn'.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

YAY!!  We finally uploaded our photos so I can now join in on this thread!!

Son with Thing 1 and Thing 2 at the Confisco's character breakfast...


----------



## NashvilleTrio

One more for now...

Fire & Ice!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

NashvilleTrio said:


> *YAY!!  We finally uploaded our photos so I can now join in on this thread!!*Son with Thing 1 and Thing 2 at the Confisco's character breakfast...




Yay!!!  Now we can see YOUR pix too!    btw....very adorable pic!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Thanks Barb!

Here's another...

TOON LAGOON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silverangel879

NashvilleTrio said:


> One more for now...
> 
> Fire & Ice!!!!!



NICE PIC!!!!


----------



## mark2311

NashvilleTrio said:


> One more for now...
> 
> Fire & Ice!!!!!



Awesome pic. I've never seen the two trains so close to each other. Though normally I'd be on one and it's moving too fast to notice  Where were u standing to take that?


----------



## NashvilleTrio

mark2311 said:


> Awesome pic. I've never seen the two trains so close to each other. Though normally I'd be on one and it's moving too fast to notice  Where were u standing to take that?



Thanks Mark!  I'll have to ask my hubby if he remembers where he took it from, and then I'll get back to ya!!   

-Melissa


----------



## NashvilleTrio

My pic for today...


----------



## NashvilleTrio

mark2311 said:


> Awesome pic. I've never seen the two trains so close to each other. Though normally I'd be on one and it's moving too fast to notice  Where were u standing to take that?



Hubby here...  I was standing under the large dragon to the left of the main entrance. You can see in the right side of my pic the fire loop where the trains later "collide".


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hey - there really is a Walgreens on every corner - even at US!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

NashvilleTrio said:


> My pic for today...




i'm gonna have to look for this.....very nice touch!  way to go UO


----------



## NashvilleTrio

View of HRH from CW


----------



## bubba's mom

Melissa....i love that picture...I haven't seen one like that yet!


----------



## Melanie230

I was thinking the same thing.  What is really sad is that I NEVER once noticed Hard Rock Hotel there.  We were there 5 days last year and I never looked that way ONCE.  How weird is that?


----------



## bubba's mom

Melanie230 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  What is really sad is that I NEVER once noticed Hard Rock Hotel there.  We were there 5 days last year and *I never looked that way ONCE.  How weird is that?*




me either....   i feel yer pain!    hey!   maybe we can looks together, eh??


----------



## Mayra




----------



## DiscoverUSF

Here's a photo for you!






*A shot of the Jurassic Park Discovery Center Ceiling*


----------



## NashvilleTrio

bubba's mom said:


> Melissa....i love that picture...I haven't seen one like that yet!



Thank you!  Again, all the credit goes to my wonderful hubby!!!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Mayra said:


>



Beautiful!  Makes me want to be there right now!!!


----------



## Mayra

NashvilleTrio said:


> Beautiful!  Makes me want to be there right now!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## bubba's mom

DiscoverUSF......your signature is too funny    LOVE the "Bartman"......


----------



## NashvilleTrio




----------



## NashvilleTrio




----------



## bubba's mom

THAT does it!    I am going on Jaws at night wether anyone goes with me or not!  



(it just looks SO cool at night!)


----------



## NashvilleTrio

bubba's mom said:


> THAT does it!    I am going on Jaws at night wether anyone goes with me or not!
> 
> 
> 
> (it just looks SO cool at night!)



You go Barb!!!   We prefer to ride it at night because it's a little more scary!!  You can't really see the sharks until they pop out of the water...(Even though we already know where and when they're gonna pop up.)  It's a lot of fun!!
-Melissa


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> THAT does it!    I am going on Jaws at night wether anyone goes with me or not!
> 
> 
> 
> (it just looks SO cool at night!)



I hear ya! That was a really neat pic! We have only ridden Jaws during the day. Can you believe we didn't even ride Jaws the last time we went......

Note to self: talk DH and boys into riding Jaws at night!


----------



## Melanie230

bubba's mom said:


> THAT does it!    I am going on Jaws at night wether anyone goes with me or not!
> 
> 
> 
> (it just looks SO cool at night!)





OH OH OH OH ME ME ME!!!  I WANNA GO ON AT NIGHT!  I was just wondering that the other day if they ran Jaws at night.  I will sit with you.


----------



## bubba's mom

Melanie230 said:


> OH OH OH OH ME ME ME!!!  I WANNA GO ON AT NIGHT!  I was just wondering that the other day if they ran Jaws at night. * I will sit with you*.




  cuz i don't know if my "boys" will be willing to go on again....either day OR night


----------



## Akdar

It is so much better at night IMHO, we always make it a point to go on at night when we are there


----------



## NashvilleTrio

I don't want to give too much away here for people that haven't ridden River Adventure, but did anyone else get scared by this box as you went under it?  I about jumped outta my seat the first time it happened to us!




PS - if you wanna know what i'm talking about you can PM me...i don't want to ruin the surprise for any River Adventure newbies...
-melissa


----------



## Mayra

NashvilleTrio said:


> I don't want to give too much away here for people that haven't ridden River Adventure, but did anyone else get scared by this box as you went under it?  I about jumped outta my seat the first time it happened to us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - if you wanna know what i'm talking about you can PM me...i don't want to ruin the surprise for any River Adventure newbies...
> -melissa




Oh yes!!!

We went 3 times the same day times and every time we went under i got scared.


----------



## silverangel879

YEAP No matter how I "tried" to prepare myself


----------



## Mayra




----------



## La2kw

NashvilleTrio said:


> I don't want to give too much away here for people that haven't ridden River Adventure, but did anyone else get scared by this box as you went under it?  I about jumped outta my seat the first time it happened to us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - if you wanna know what i'm talking about you can PM me...i don't want to ruin the surprise for any River Adventure newbies...
> -melissa



Us too.  We've been on that ride many times, but that part always gets me.  The original ride in Hollywood has a jeep there instead, so I always get confused over which ride has which effects, since we have been on the Hollywood version more times than the IOA one.  BTW, the rides a tad better in Hollywood.


----------



## silverangel879

Mayra said:


>



Sniff, Sniff...


----------



## NashvilleTrio




----------



## NashvilleTrio




----------



## tlinus




----------



## Mayra




----------



## NashvilleTrio




----------



## tlinus




----------



## La2kw

Haven't posted any lately, so here's two.


----------



## La2kw

tlinus said:


>



I have a similar shot.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## La2kw




----------



## tlinus




----------



## Mayra




----------



## NashvilleTrio

Mayra said:


>



Oh, the ice cream from this place is sooooooo good!!  Definitely gonna get another one when we go back!!!


----------



## La2kw




----------



## tlinus




----------



## bubba's mom

I love to look at pix of SeussLanding....I always try to find something "straight"


----------



## NashvilleTrio

View of Dr Doom's and Hulk from US


----------



## La2kw

bubba's mom said:


> I love to look at pix of SeussLanding....I always try to find something "straight"



Me too.  As a teacher, I'm also thrilled to death by an entire land inspired by *books*!  

Here's a couple more for us Seuss Landing Lovers.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## La2kw




----------



## Lisa P.

La2kw said:


>


Embryo Books?    Is there some kind of story associated with that???


----------



## La2kw

Lisa P. said:


> Embryo Books?    Is there some kind of story associated with that???



Not one that I know.   I just like the themeing of this area.


----------



## La2kw




----------



## Mayra




----------



## La2kw

Best ride anywhere.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

here's one of the explosion on the Jaws ride...


----------



## Mayra




----------



## dolphindan1




----------



## Mayra




----------



## yaytezIOA

We got to hang out with the Grinch, he just ran up and butted into our pictures.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom

Mayra said:


>



That's the _old _NASCAR right??  I think now it's NASCAR Grille?  (not that it matters...  a pic of Universal is a pic!!!  I was thinking we should rename the thread: Mayra's pix  



(you're the only one postin   )


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> That's the _old _NASCAR right??  I think now it's NASCAR Grille?  (not that it matters...  a pic of Universal is a pic!!!  I was thinking we should rename the thread: Mayra's pix



Outside of new Nascar entrance:


----------



## Mayra

bubba's mom said:


> That's the _old _NASCAR right??  I think now it's NASCAR Grille?  (not that it matters...  a pic of Universal is a pic!!!  I was thinking we should rename the thread: Mayra's pix
> 
> 
> 
> (you're the only one postin   )




ja ja

that picture was taken 2004. when we went jan 07 the new rest wasn't open yet

we really love WDW, but really liked universal and sea world. my son loves IOA


----------



## bubba's mom

yep...we were at epcot jan 31 & feb 1 and UO feb 2 &3rd.... they were workin' on it then and damo gave me the "job" of findin' out info on it


----------



## Mayra

And another one...


----------



## yaytezIOA

Spidey gets...jiggy.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## NashvilleTrio

Help!  Somebody save that kid before "Ice" eats him!!


----------



## bubba's mom

NashvilleTrio said:


> Help!  Somebody save that kid before "Ice" eats him!!


----------



## Mayra

sorry for the man without a shirt, i don't know him


----------



## t-and-a

Mayra said:


> sorry for the man without a shirt, i don't know him



 It looks like he was the only one on the ride. He really needs a shirt!


----------



## Mayra

t-and-a said:


> It looks like he was the only one on the ride. He really needs a shirt!



i think there's another man with him. he really needs a shirt and i am really sorry you've had to see that


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Melanie230

THE SIMPSONS ARE COMING!!!


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## yaytezIOA

Fire Eating at Tchoup Chop




If this drink doesnt get you going....well.....you have a problem.


----------



## willis37862

Melanie230 said:


> THE SIMPSONS ARE COMING!!!



 Thats too cute.


----------



## yaytezIOA




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Melanie230




----------



## Melanie230




----------



## tlinus

Melanie230 said:


>



YAY!!!
Glad to see the Simpsons making Character meet and greets already!!!


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


>



Tell me that you didn't sit in the Chum Bucket Row!!??!!??!!


----------



## silverangel879

Melanie230 said:


>



OMG! I hope they are there in week, when I arrive!! I just love them.


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus.......absolutely NOT!!!! asked for "Front of the boat please"    (altho when Melanie and us rode at nite, we had the first row (asked for "front of the boat") and turned around to look at people in the back....a little dark to see their expression, but it was hilarious  

I did not see Simpsons walking around the park, they are at the front of the Studios at Lost & Found/Guest Services (to the extreme right after turnstiles)......just look for the line


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Holly Goheavy

My son's best friend Kenny being a fool...


----------



## yaytezIOA

The blue man band.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## yaytezIOA

That is the old Hard Rock Cafe.....right behind, or next to Curious George/Woody Woodpecker.


----------



## bubba's mom

ssshhhhhhhh



(Tracie wanted a pic of it.....)


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


>



 

Thanks Barb......I remember it from way back in the day!!


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Metro West




----------



## palavra




----------



## Ileana

ooh ooh!! Newbie joining in 






The FI being silly


----------



## Timmy Boy

bubba's mom said:


>


Wow, this pic could easily pass to have been taken in some street somewhere, if you didn't know it was taken at Universal.

I've never seen the Studios at night.  That's awesome!


----------



## MrDroopy

*Fear Factor Live!*





*Me as a contestant on the show!*





*Me vs. the other Contestants*





*Gearing up for the first challenge!*





*ENDURANCE HANG!!!!*





*The Agony of Defeat! (2nd to Fall)*





*Last Photo Op with the Host*


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

Ileana said:


> ooh ooh!! Newbie joining in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FI being silly



welcome!

I have never seen that picture taken from that angle before...good idea!


----------



## Metro West

This was when NBC was filming the "newlywed" version of Fear Factor:


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## curlyjbs

Ill just use my siggy picture below -  check out the storm clouds in the background!

~connie


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

my son loves that car!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## t-and-a

Mayra said:


>


Love that pic Mayra!


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Mayra

t-and-a said:


> Love that pic Mayra!



thank you


----------



## Mayra

bubba's mom said:


>




we love these guys!


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


>



Did you go through the Express or Stand-by line to get that one? If I remember right, those guys are in the Stand-by line.


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> Did you go through the Express or Stand-by line to get that one? If I remember right, those guys are in the Stand-by line.



yep...we went thru standby line....details to come in Day 3 of TR


----------



## Metro West




----------



## TigerKat

Subscribing!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

this was the first year i actually noticed the 4D/Gingy swaying back and forth    (what was i looking at last year? )


----------



## cbdmhgp

bubba's mom said:


>



what is this a pic of??it looks familiar but i cant figure it out


----------



## bubba's mom

MIB


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Suzann

Wow.. never knew this thread existed.. love all the pics!!! Here's mine for the day! EAT YOUR SPINACH!


----------



## bubba's mom

Suzann....looks like OO needs to eat HER spinach!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Suzann

Here's mine for today... not sure if Dora the Explorer's friend needed to 're-adjust' or what.. but it's funny


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Suzann said:


> Here's mine for today... not sure if Dora the Explorer's friend needed to 're-adjust' or what.. but it's funny



Too funny!


----------



## Metro West

Here's another new shot from last weekend:


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kat1981

Thought i would join in too






Loving all the pictures, brings back lots of fun memories!


----------



## tlinus




----------



## bubba's mom

hey Tracie...dontcha get some weird looks with some of the weird things we take pix of?


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> hey Tracie...dontcha get some weird looks with some of the weird things we take pix of?



ummmmmm.....YEAH!!!

Had to take this one on the sly - I was admiring the theming down to the smallest detail:


----------



## bubba's mom

*ME TOO!!!!!*


----------



## tlinus

Jim gave me the "you are really weird for taking this picture" when he looked at these ones :


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> *ME TOO!!!!!*




You KNOW what they say about great minds!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

why is that weird???    I had Bubba sayin',  "Mom, take a picture of that for 'Guess the Picture'"...    guess i gots the boy trained right!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> You KNOW what they say about great minds!!!!!



Yep...they all live in SE PA and think alike!


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> why is that weird???    I had Bubba sayin',  "Mom, take a picture of that for 'Guess the Picture'"...    guess i gots the boy trained right!



OMG - That is the *SAME REASON *I took the "obscure ones"


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> OMG - That is the *SAME REASON *I took the "obscure ones"



see....them SE PA minds again....


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> Yep...they all live in SE PA and think alike!


INDEED!


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> INDEED!



Ya know....you really "lurk" around here _too _much....you need to be more proactive posting!


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> Ya know....you really "lurk" around here _too _much....you need to be more proactive posting!



You're right, now that I know I'm going, I'm sure my anticipation will have me posting more!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metallicat

Monster Cafe


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> why is that weird???    I had Bubba sayin',  "Mom, take a picture of that for 'Guess the Picture'"...    guess i gots the boy trained right!



OK, so you and Tracie have been takin' pics for the _Guess the Picture Thread_? Then why is it buried on page 4?


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> OK, so you and Tracie have been takin' pics for the _Guess the Picture Thread_? Then why is it buried on page 4?







Haven't had time to photoshop them yet.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## yaytezIOA




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metallicat




----------



## yaytezIOA




----------



## bubba's mom

*Is this Poseiden?*


yaytezIOA said:


>


----------



## yaytezIOA

bubba's mom said:


> *Is this Poseiden?*



Yes, And so is this:


----------



## bubba's mom

Just wondering cuz this is what my picture of that looks like:


----------



## bennythepug




----------



## yaytezIOA

bubba's mom said:


> Just wondering cuz this is what my picture of that looks like:



Looks like you used a flash...I didnt, and it was kind of rushed......and from a distance, and I didnt want to get the same old shot....
On the other hand, you still got a great shot. Here's another shot of something else:


----------



## Spidey7

Where were these at? I thought I covered every peice of ground in Jurassic Park and didn't see these?


----------



## bubba's mom

yaytezIOA said:


> Looks like you used a flash...I didnt, and it was kind of rushed......and from a distance, and I didnt want to get the same old shot....



yep... i believe i forgot to turn the flash off...i'm pleased with how it came out  




>



very cute



>



that's just gross


----------



## Ileana

Can't wait to go again!!!


----------



## Spidey7

yaytezIOA said:


>




Hey yaytezIOA where was this at? I've never seen this in Jurassic Park can't belive I missed it.


----------



## yaytezIOA

Spidey7 said:


> Hey yaytezIOA where was this at? I've never seen this in Jurassic Park can't belive I missed it.



This is at Camp Jurassic, the spitting dinosaur squirt guns. There are so many hidden things at IOA, if you get there early, you can see everything. We were the only two in CJ for about 2 hours when this pic was taken.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bennythepug




----------



## yaytezIOA




----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

of course, i was told to get the '57 in the shot


----------



## Patita




----------



## NashvilleTrio

Patita said:


>



That's great!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## donaldduck1967

yaytezIOA said:


>




Thats awsome.


----------



## yaytezIOA




----------



## Patita




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Ileana

bubba's mom said:


>



That place is so freaking GOOD


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## bennythepug




----------



## bennythepug




----------



## tlinus




----------



## Mayra




----------



## bennythepug




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## tlinus




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra

empty et


----------



## kimmar067

Mayra said:


>




.....E-W-W-W-W-W!!!


----------



## kimmar067

tlinus ~
I *LOVE* yer siggie Simpson pic...that's your family, right??  Howdja do that???


----------



## Mayra

kimmar067 said:


> .....E-W-W-W-W-W!!!




ohhhh!!  we thought they were cute


----------



## kimmar067

Mayra said:


> ohhhh!!  we thought they were cute



.... ......uhhhhhh, there ARE no words for THAT........


----------



## Metro West




----------



## disneyfan67

Got to subscribe to this thread. Some of these pictures brought back some good memories. I'm looking forward to my next trip.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Don't recall seeing this one posted before ...


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## tlinus

but *not* my child in the mystic fountain


----------



## kimmar067

kimmar067 said:


> tlinus ~
> I *LOVE* yer siggie Simpson pic...that's your family, right??  Howdja do that???





...bumping...


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


>



something is "off" in this picture


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> something is "off" in this picture



Good catch!


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Good catch!



You changed your sig and av!!   .....o, and thank u!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> You changed your sig and av!!


Yeah...trying to get in the HHN mood. I hope someone has the new stuff posted soon though.


----------



## Ileana

From our trip in March

I can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Ileana

Metro West said:


>



I see your Wolverine and raise you mine


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

T--- is that DD or Shrek?  DS and I disagree


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> T--- is that DD or Shrek?  DS and I disagree


That's the frozen knight from the DD queue!


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> That's the frozen knight from the DD queue!



Ah-ha!!! I win!    I told him, but he aruged that there isn't any "wood" in the DD queue.  Maybe not in the EP line, but the regular line I told him......... will have to let him know   ....thanks!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Ah-ha!!! I win!    I told him, but he aruged that there isn't any "wood" in the DD queue.  Maybe not in the EP line, but the regular line I told him......... will have to let him know   ....thanks!


Morning Barb...have a great day at work and yes....YOU WON that one!


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> ....a great day at work......



ain't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> ain't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Albertan mom

We are going to UO for the first time in 5 days! We are so excited! I have loved looking at all these pictures, it is getting me so pumped!! 

Question--
On post 852, what is 'off' in that picture?


----------



## Metro West

Albertan mom said:


> We are going to UO for the first time in 5 days! We are so excited! I have loved looking at all these pictures, it is getting me so pumped!!
> 
> Question--
> On post 852, what is 'off' in that picture?


Congrats on making the first trip to Universal...I'm sure you'll have a great time. 

The "off" in that picture is...look at the top part of the flumes...no water coming down...unlike the bottom part. I thought it was neat and snapped a picture of it.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Doing our HHN 17 RIP Tour 7 weeks from tonight


----------



## Metro West




----------



## wicket2005

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Doing our HHN 17 RIP Tour 7 weeks from tonight



Thanks for posting a class photo.  Never been during HHN so it is really nice to see what Universal looks like.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West

Bump!


----------



## bennythepug

that is such a fake smile because the way he is touching my neck is creeping me out


----------



## Metro West

This was the old train engine before people could ride the trolley ride:


----------



## t-and-a

bennythepug said:


> that is such a fake smile because the way he is touching my neck is creeping me out


  
You know *he* is probably a *she*! (from what I've heard, a lot of the smaller characters are actually women) Maybe that's why it's creeping you out so much! 
P.S. That's so cool that you got some character pictures with *you*! I want my picture with some characters! It's always been about the kids...what about *me*?


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bennythepug

t-and-a said:


> You know *he* is probably a *she*! (from what I've heard, a lot of the smaller characters are actually women) Maybe that's why it's creeping you out so much!
> P.S. That's so cool that you got some character pictures with *you*! I want my picture with some characters! It's always been about the kids...what about *me*?




Usually it is all about the kids with us too   but the "things" creeped the kids out so much they would'nt take a picture with them !!! so I did it !


----------



## bennythepug




----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

Christmas?? Thought we wuz gearin' for Halloween?    Ya know, I thought you were going to post the pic of the 'non Delorean'   ..ya got me...psych!


----------



## bennythepug




----------



## Ileana




----------



## Ileana

And one of the Fiance


----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


>



Um.....was Cat gettin' "fresh" w/ you??


----------



## ky07

LOL I think he was with my DW and DS


----------



## ky07

LoL shark almost got them all but missed Dw lol


----------



## bubba's mom

Thankfully DS was able to save Dad!!!


----------



## ky07

lol I tried to get that pose but DW or Ds would not do it.


----------



## ky07

Lol my oldest DS is taller than wolvrine.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bennythepug




----------



## Metro West




----------



## DisneyFan06




----------



## Nellas Elensar

...


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Akdar




----------



## Akdar




----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## Akdar

While looking through the pix from last year (to get even more psyched for 4 weeks from today)  I got into a picture mood, so I'm going to be putting some up throughout the day, hope you don't mind  






I can hear the music now!!!!


----------



## Akdar




----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## Akdar

Since it's almost here!


----------



## ky07

Sad this is no longer there and glad I got to see it one last time.


----------



## ky07

Now see thats why people are afraid of clowns lol


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Akdar

Keeping with the theme of tonight's start of HHN!


----------



## willis37862

ky07 said:


> Now see thats why people are afraid of clowns lol



  me too!!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> Keeping with the theme of tonight's start of HHN!


Not sure if we've already posted this, but if we did, please excuse us for reposting


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

We saw this last nite on your review...loved it then....love it now.... 

Why don't you guys start a HHN pic thread for itself???  






Metro West said:


>


----------



## bennythepug

ky07 said:


> Now see thats why people are afraid of clowns lol



me too! and my brother is a cast member in the jack section at HHN's. The funny thing is, he was always terrified of clowns - or any costumed creatures or that matter   can't wait to see him in costume this year


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metallicat

Ok, someone correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this the guy who sometimes works in the horror make-up show? I'm thinking his name is Bryce? 
anyways, I took this during last years HHN's.


----------



## willis37862




----------



## Metro West




----------



## willis37862




----------



## eeyorefan67

It just stopped raining, when I took this picture.


----------



## willis37862

Dh in the dog house


----------



## willis37862

Beautiful Hulk photo eeyorefan67 !


----------



## ky07




----------



## AmandaSparks730

If I can figure out how to upload the pics from my mom's camera onto my computer, and then to the site, I'll post mine! We got some really great ones, espcially of me and Sam going crazy for the camera. LOL, we LOVE to pose! 
Any tips for posting/uploading pics? Thanks, guys!   

p.s. check out my TR...links are in my signature...enjoy!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

AmandaSparks730 said:


> If I can figure out how to upload the pics from my mom's camera onto my computer, and then to the site, I'll post mine! We got some really great ones, espcially of me and Sam going crazy for the camera. LOL, we LOVE to pose!
> Any tips for posting/uploading pics? Thanks, guys!
> 
> p.s. check out my TR...links are in my signature...enjoy!



Did you read tech support ----> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029 


Basically, you need to put the pics on your computer and then once on your computer, you upload them to an online host site (we use 'photobucket').  After uploaded there, you can copy the IMG code and paste it in your text and the pic will come up when you 'submit'.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Thanks, bubba's mom! I'll get them up ASAP


----------



## bubba's mom

We look forward to pix


----------



## eeyorefan67




----------



## willis37862

Having some fun with photo editing.


----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## willis37862




----------



## Metro West




----------



## willis37862




----------



## willis37862




----------



## willis37862




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metallicat




----------



## pauldents




----------



## Lisa P.

Metro West said:


>



How is it, now...?  Could it truly be so...???  Is that a... _straight line_ in Suess' hollow?   

I mean, look left!  Look here, take stock!  It's the green louver on the side of the clock!

The louver edges, see how they appear...?

... Um, really, they do... they look _straight_... from here.


----------



## patster734

Lisa P. said:


> How is it, now...?  Could it truly be so...???  Is that a... _straight line_ in Suess' hollow?
> 
> I mean, look left!  Look here, take stock!  It's the green louver on the side of the clock!
> 
> The louver edges, see how they appear...?
> 
> ... Um, really, they do... they look _straight_... from here.


----------



## kimmar067

willis37862 said:


>



....'HOLD' the garlic, please....


----------



## ky07




----------



## turning40withMickey

Come on, vacationers!  Give me some more photos to make me wish away the winter weather and long for summer at Universal!


----------



## ky07

turning40withMickey said:


> Come on, vacationers!  Give me some more photos to make me wish away the winter weather and long for summer at Universal!


----------



## tlinus




----------



## ky07

Breakfast at Universal


----------



## turning40withMickey

Hooray!  I hoped bumping this up would lead to more photos! Woo Hoo!


----------



## turning40withMickey

ky07 said:


> Breakfast at Universal




I see from your siggie you hope to do onsite this year?  After off site prices, how did you make the jump?  Help me convince DH!


----------



## tlinus

turning40withMickey said:


> I see from your siggie you hope to do onsite this year?  After off site prices, how did you make the jump?  Help me convince DH!



4 little words

**FRONT OF THE LINE**

Once you have this ability, there is no going back to waiting in lines. Trust me, DH balked at the prices of onsite, but once we stayed there in October 2006 he liked it so much we went back in April/May 2007. He is no longer interested in going to USF/IOA without staying onsite


----------



## monte

Extreme,

Would you email these photo's so that I can show my friend, who is hesitant about going to Universal? Thank-you and these are awesome pictures! 



extreme8 said:


> I'm glad you like them.
> I've been hesitant to post my photos because I didn't feel my work was of high enough quality that anyone outside of the immediate family would be interested.
> My posts over the last few days both here and the photography forum has proven me wrong & I'm getting some really nice feedback.
> 
> To answer your question, I'm shooting with a Minolta 5D, this series was with the Sigma 18-200 lens.
> That lens gets some bad press but it's a great walk around lens and seems pretty sharp to me.
> 
> Here's a crop of the one I posted (which was already a crop of the original).
> I did have to lighten it up a bit to bring the faces out of the shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the interest (and the encoragement!)


----------



## ky07

Sad that it is gone now


----------



## ky07

turning40withMickey said:


> I see from your siggie you hope to do onsite this year?  After off site prices, how did you make the jump?  Help me convince DH!



FOTL plus how close you are to the parks is a big plus and the fact if you stay onsite you can rest up and come and go when you please and if you stay offsite once you leave you can't really come back unless you want to pay to park agian or pay for a taxi .


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

From our October trip ...


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metallicat

Monster cafe


----------



## ky07

Metallicat said:


> Monster cafe



LOVE THE PICS AND MAKES ME WISH I WAS THERE RIGHT NOW


----------



## lainey

Sneetches beech IOA





Elaine


----------



## willis37862

*Metallicat*...love the photos taken with the fisheye lens.  





lainey said:


> Sneetches beech IOA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine



I have never seen this before. Is it new? The last time we were at US/IOA was in 2005 , too long ago


----------



## patster734

willis37862 said:


> *Metallicat*...love the photos taken with the fisheye lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen this before. Is it new? The last time we were at US/IOA was in 2005 , too long ago



I believe its always been there.  Its along a less travelled path through Suezz Landing.  This path can be accessed by going to the right of Moose Juice Goose Juice or to the left of Green Eggs and Ham.  There are several other Suezzian scenes along this path.

Here's an overhead view of the path:  http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...t=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=3909221&encType=1


----------



## willis37862

patster734 said:


> I believe its always been there.  Its along a less travelled path through Suezz Landing.  This path can be accessed by going to the right of Moose Juice Goose Juice or to the left of Green Eggs and Ham.  There are several other Suezzian scenes along this path.
> 
> Here's an overhead view of the path:  http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...t=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=3909221&encType=1



Cool thanks for the map.   We must not have walked down there last time. We  usually start at the Hulk and work our way around counterclockwise and get to Seuss Landing later in the day. We have to hit it earlier in the day next time to make sure we don't miss anything. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## patster734

willis37862 said:


> Cool thanks for the map.   We must not have walked down there last time. We  usually start at the Hulk and work our way around counterclockwise and get to Seuss Landing later in the day. We have to hit it earlier in the day next time to make sure we don't miss anything. Thanks again for the info.



You're welcome.


----------



## Metallicat

willis37862 said:


> *Metallicat*...love the photos taken with the fisheye lens.



Thanks! I just got the lens and wish I had thought out my locations and settings better. but it was so danged hot I just pointed and took the pictures. anyways, here are a few more.

now, I really liked the way this earthquake picture came out.


----------



## Don Pacho

^^ nice wide angle pics Metallicat


----------



## lainey




----------



## willis37862

Bumping this thread   Hoping some more want to share their US/IOA photos.


----------



## ky07




----------



## willis37862




----------



## lainey

my Dh being unfaithful


----------



## ky07

[/IMG]


----------



## willis37862

Great pictures   I am glad to see more US/IOA pictures. I don't want to see this great thread die!!!


----------



## ky07

willis37862 said:


> Great pictures   I am glad to see more US/IOA pictures. I don't want to see this great thread die!!!



I agree with you and would also love to see alot of christmas pics of uso and ioa looks like.
since I only get to go in the summer but then agian any pics are fine with me.


----------



## ky07

Me and my boys lol the t-rex looks like he is going to get me first


----------



## JohnnySharp2




----------



## ky07




----------



## peel

ky07 said:


>



Where can I find this?  That's the train from BTTF 3, right?  I know, my newbie status is showing.


----------



## ky07

peel said:


> Where can I find this?  That's the train from BTTF 3, right?  I know, my newbie status is showing.



Yes its from bttf it was at uso but sad they took it out this summer for the simpsons ride


----------



## ky07

ky07 said:


> Yes its from bttf it was at uso but sad they took it out this summer for the simpsons ride


----------



## peel

Shoot.


----------



## Don Pacho

Great shot metallicat !!







I've read someplace that the ride closed. Is that true?


----------



## Don Pacho

​


----------



## Metro West




----------



## willis37862




----------



## Akdar

It' been a while, here's a fav from our October visit, just who is the alien here


----------



## Akdar

I love the surfing duck!  Saw him while walking from the HRH to the park.


----------



## JohnnySharp2




----------



## ky07

Great Pics Everyone Keeping Them Comming


----------



## ky07

willis37862 said:


>



GREAT PIC OF SPIDEY


----------



## willis37862

ky07 said:


> GREAT PIC OF SPIDEY



Thank you so much  I can't wait to get back to US/IOA next year and take some more photos. When we were there last in 2006 we were rushed and I didn't have the time to look for interesting photos but this next trip I am making the time.


----------



## ky07

willis37862 said:


> Thank you so much  I can't wait to get back to US/IOA next year and take some more photos. When we were there last in 2006 we were rushed and I didn't have the time to look for interesting photos but this next trip I am making the time.



Don't blame you we can't wait to get back and we were there in june but stayed off site so we mainly only got to stay half days due too being tired from all the walking.
so hopefuly we will be staying onsite this year but we usually stay seven day but in july we will only stay for 5 but thats plenty of time if we stay onsite


----------



## willis37862

*Akdar*....  Great photo.




lainey said:


> my Dh being unfaithful



  Thats too funny. 



ky07 said:


> Me and my boys lol the t-rex looks like he is going to get me first



Ok you guys are cracking me up  Thanks for the laughs! 


*JohnnySharp2*....Looks like they are getting drenched!

*DonPacho*....A fisheye lens I presume? I want one of those so bad. Cool photo.

*MetroWest*....I would love to visit during Grinchmas one year. Very nice.


----------



## ky07

Akdar said:


> It' been a while, here's a fav from our October visit, just who is the alien here



Great pic and looks like he may put on too much blue paint


----------



## Metro West

willis37862 said:


> *MetroWest*....I would love to visit during Grinchmas one year. Very nice.


*Thanks!*



Akdar said:


> It' been a while, here's a fav from our October visit, just who is the alien here


*Mike...that's a great pic!*


----------



## ky07

LOL DS IN BACK IS TALLER THAN WOLVERINE


----------



## willis37862

ky07 said:


> Don't blame you we can't wait to get back and we were there in june but stayed off site so we mainly only got to stay half days due too being tired from all the walking.
> so hopefuly we will be staying onsite this year but we usually stay seven day but in july we will only stay for 5 but thats plenty of time if we stay onsite



Staying onsite would be great.   That is on the list of things I want to do also. If you are there in June I don't blame you for only putting in half a day at the parks the heat is energy zapping.


----------



## Metallicat




----------



## bubba's mom

love the candy pic!


----------



## ky07

MMMMM CANDY LOL GETTING CAVITIES AND GAINING WIEGHT JUST LOOKING AT IT.


----------



## JohnnySharp2




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metallicat

more candy   ("shh, candy is dandy, but liquor is quicker" ------Willie Wonka


----------



## Metallicat




----------



## lainey

I love the BLUE MAN photo....brilliant
heres some more of mine.














Elaine


----------



## ky07




----------



## willis37862

Great pictures everyone keep them coming


----------



## ky07

willis37862 said:


> Great pictures everyone keep them coming



noticed in back of your pic the sign for Wimpy's love that place they have great burgers.


----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## bubba's mom

Were you there today??  Or is this last years pic? 





Metro West said:


>


----------



## tlinus

nothing like a five minute wait time


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> nothing like a five minute wait time



You get "5" outta that   

Not me....I'd be like, "cuse me...step aside...says nothing for wait time"


----------



## willis37862




----------



## ky07




----------



## Anything Disney!

Cool thread, can't wait to get there!


----------



## ky07

Anything Disney! said:


> Cool thread, can't wait to get there!



Looks like you will be there a week after we will.


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Were you there today??  Or is this last years pic?


I wasn't there today but this was taken right after Thanksgiving of this year.


----------



## ky07




----------



## Metallicat




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## willis37862

ky07 said:


>



My DH's favorite classic car.


----------



## ky07

willis37862 said:


> My DH's favorite classic car.



you can tell its my DW favorite too


----------



## ky07

May be silly but I like these cars too


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07

LOL think Woody may have had a accident


----------



## t-and-a

ky07 said:


> LOL think Woody may have had a accident



That's bad!


----------



## lainey

ahhh poor Woody.


----------



## Don Pacho

*King Kong*



















​

.


----------



## ky07

Don Pacho said:


> *King Kong[/SIZE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​*
> 
> 
> .*


*
Great pics always wanted to see kong but never got to.
thanks for sharing.*


----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

We were posting some of our HHN pics on our trip report tonight and thought we'd post one over here too


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We were posting some of our HHN pics on our trip report tonight and thought we'd post one over here too




Thanks for posting love the pic


----------



## ky07




----------



## willis37862

*Don Pacho*....The King Kong pictures are great , thanks for sharing. 




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We were posting some of our HHN pics on our trip report tonight and thought we'd post one over here too



Keep them coming  


*ky07*....Looks like fun.


----------



## ky07

Hope I didn't double post this but my DS's love woodys coaster and couldn't get them off it.


----------



## ky07

AWW mom look what they done


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## willis37862

*ky07*...Thats cool. Where is it? I think I missed it before.


----------



## Metro West

willis37862 said:


> *ky07*...Thats cool. Where is it? I think I missed it before.


Outside of Twister.


Here's an older picture:


----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West

Here's mine:


----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## willis37862




----------



## Metro West




----------



## fan of the TTA

wow....this a lovely idea for a thread


----------



## JohnnySharp2




----------



## Mayra




----------



## myprincessgirlisa




----------



## Metro West

The "hidden" walkway that lead to two great houses at HHN:


----------



## willis37862

Great pictures everyone   Keep them coming. 

Hope everyone had a great holiday


----------



## ky07




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Less than a month until we're back


----------



## willis37862

I wanted to wish everyone a Happy and safe New Year.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07

*HAPPY NEW YEAR*


----------



## willis37862

ky07 said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR*



Here's hoping that we get to see that sight in person this year


----------



## TigerKat




----------



## Mayra




----------



## zoeyandme43

Great Photo's Everyone! Keep them comin'!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

We were doing another HHN installment on our TR tonight...this was one of the pics we added and thought we'd post it over here too...


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## willis37862

bubba's mom said:


>



  I like that


----------



## ggddaaee

Pictures of the holidays around the park...more to come.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mick00




----------



## Mick00




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## willis37862

*Cdn Friends of Pooh*..... That will keep me out of the deep end of the pool for awhile.   Great close-up!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## BrownDalmatian

Hey, my first image post!!   

This is me at US last year.


----------



## ky07

*Yep Ds so happy to get his pic took Think he was mad cause it wasn't Spiderman *


----------



## ky07

*Little fella having his breakfast at Twister *


----------



## BrownDalmatian

TNA Wrestling Tapings, Universal Studios


----------



## ky07




----------



## BrownDalmatian

TNA again, Sting:


----------



## willis37862

BrownDalmatian said:


> Hey, my first image post!!
> 
> This is me at US last year.



  Great pics keep them coming. 



ky07 said:


> *Little fella having his breakfast at Twister *



  That's great!


----------



## ldmilton

Great Pictures!!  Thanks to all for sharing.  DH and I take our first trip to UO/IOA in May - 5/5 to 5/9 at RPR.  Can't wait.


----------



## BrownDalmatian




----------



## ky07

BrownDalmatian said:


>



Seen those guys walking around jurrasic park in June and its wild how they can make those pupets look so real


----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07

*IF KIDS ARE BUGGING YA LET T-REX STRAITEN THEM OUT  *


----------



## BrownDalmatian




----------



## BrownDalmatian

ky07 said:


> Seen those guys walking around jurrasic park in June and its wild how they can make those pupets look so real


I have to be honest.  For a very, very split second, when I saw that little guy I thought "what in the world kind of an animal is that!?!?!???"


----------



## ky07

BrownDalmatian said:


> I have to be honest.  For a very, very split second, when I saw that little guy I thought "what in the world kind of an animal is that!?!?!???"



*Its wild how they can make those thing look so real the way they move*


----------



## breebella

Suess Landing





Character breakfast


----------



## BTDTGB

My POTD


----------



## crazy_ciara

This was taken at 8 or so in the morn in citywalk!


----------



## BrownDalmatian

A little friend at RPR:


----------



## jtdl

Torch Lighting ceremony at RPR


----------



## Mick00

HULK


----------



## BrownDalmatian

jtdl said:


> Torch Lighting ceremony at RPR


Cool!!  I posted one similar to that (back one page).  Neat show! 

Actually I'll go ahead and use another one for my pic of the day.


----------



## apparition

crazy_ciara said:


> This was taken at 8 or so in the morn in citywalk!



That would make a perfect postcard.


----------



## Ileana

I couldn't pick just one


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


>



*Hey Barb love the the pick of Bubba also someone one the boards say they hates this but I will say it anyway GREAT PIC *


----------



## ky07




----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *...also someone one the boards say they hates this but I will say it anyway GREAT PIC *



(   yeah.... I read THAT thread   )


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Metro West

Here's my Lombard's picture:


----------



## bubba's mom

(My pic was actually a last second decision....happened across the "Kodak Picture Spot".....so, guessing there are a lot of 'my' shots out there   )


----------



## Metro West

This is the logo they used on the stage for Rock The Universe:


----------



## BrownDalmatian

What a great feeling this is, on your first day of vacation, getting off of I-4 and driving through the Universal area, and then seeing this:


----------



## t-and-a

BrownDalmatian said:


> What a great feeling this is, on your first day of vacation, getting off of I-4 and driving through the Universal area, and then seeing this:



Yes it is a great feeling and I'm ready to see that again!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## BrownDalmatian

t-and-a said:


> Yes it is a great feeling and I'm ready to see that again!


I know, I am SO ready too!!


----------



## BrownDalmatian




----------



## ky07




----------



## Mick00




----------



## AmandaSparks730

Mayra said:


>



Gorgeous pic! Where were you standing to take this??


----------



## Mayra

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Gorgeous pic! Where were you standing to take this??



thanks!!

i'm not sure but i think i was in the jurassic park area, just outside the discovery center


----------



## Mick00




----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Seahag




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## tlinus




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## C U AT DISNEY

I love this stuff..


James


----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West

A little reminder of HHN:


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

one from our January trip:


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> A little reminder of HHN:



Yeah...you want me to believe that pic is of HHN.... you were takin' a pic of the chik


----------



## ky07

*HEE HEE lunch time for old REX*


----------



## crazy_ciara

apparition said:


> That would make a perfect postcard.



gee thanks very much! most people say that when they see this pic lol!maybe i should sell it to them lol!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## tlinus




----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mick00




----------



## UniversalLover

Love the pics and metro your pic make me miss BTTF
So sad its gone


----------



## Metro West

UniversalLover said:


> Love the pics and metro your pic make me miss BTTF So sad its gone


It was a fun ride but I don't really miss it. I'm looking forward to The Simpsons now.


----------



## Hug the Mouse

I can't seem to post a photo.  Can anyone offer advice on how to?

When I click insert image I get an URL request which loses me 

Thanks


----------



## F-L-A

Your photos need to be uploaded elsewhere.


----------



## Metro West

Hug the Mouse said:


> I can't seem to post a photo.  Can anyone offer advice on how to?
> 
> When I click insert image I get an URL request which loses me
> 
> Thanks


Your pictures need to be posted on another website like Webshots or Photobucket. 

I have mine on Photobucket and it's free to set up an account.


----------



## Hug the Mouse

Thanks for the tip.  Photo from November '06 as I count down to March '08...






Ripsaw Falls...a true WATER ride, think I'm still drying out.  

Just noticed I was wearing a NY Giants T.  It was "Jersey Week" in FLA and there were a ton of Eagles fans at the park giving me the business...the Superbowl sure is sweet


----------



## Mick00




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Another from our January trip ...


----------



## emilysmom09

My 77 year old grandmother...





[/IMG]


----------



## Mick00




----------



## willis37862

Great pictures everyone   I love this thread. 



*emilysmom09*....  That's a great picture!


----------



## Hug the Mouse

Had to drag the kids out of Jurassic play area after an hour to get lunch.  This area is a real gem.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## damo

Metro West said:


>



Did your family fall out?


----------



## Holic

damo said:


> Did your family fall out?



LMAO!


----------



## emilysmom09

[/IMG]


----------



## Metro West

damo said:


> Did your family fall out?


LOL...I guess that was a little disturbing huh?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Another from our January trip...


----------



## Mick00




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mick00




----------



## tlinus




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## DVCHokie

They were our favorites of the day


----------



## Melanie230




----------



## silverangel879

emilysmom09 said:


> My 77 year old grandmother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That's a funny pic!


----------



## silverangel879

emilysmom09 said:


> [/IMG]



My fav ride!!! That's a cool pic!!!


----------



## Melanie230

My son Hayden on our last night at US June 2007.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

somebody needs a tic-tac


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## t-and-a

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> somebody needs a tic-tac



 I don't think a tic-tac's gonna cut it!


----------



## ky07

t-and-a said:


> I don't think a tic-tac's gonna cut it!



*Maybe if they were the size of golf balls    *


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


>



*This is one favorite places and can't wait to go there in July*


----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West

This was the old train engine before the refurb and opening:


----------



## silverangel879

"Where is Universal? There is!" @  road from HRH


----------



## Akdar

Even though I think I posted this way back with my trip report from October, here is the surfing duck from the HRH


----------



## ky07




----------



## mareed

Just wanted to say I love looking at these pictures as we're taking our first trip there next month.  As a "newbie", I especially appreciate when people caption their photos because I don't know what or where anything is!


----------



## ky07

*My DS at Nascar Grille at citywalk*


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07

*Here is mine but I think yours is better metro *


----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## allisophie

Thank you everyone for posting your pictures.. this will be our 1st trip to UI/IOA    

DD  and Myself are looking forward to meeting the Grinch.. he's our hero   I hope he's there! too bad they don't have Max.....


----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

For those who don't know....this picture is from Halloween Horror Nights...it's not an 'everyday' attraction there..... 




Metro West said:


>


----------



## ky07




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Thought we'd post this one as we just heard that Ben Chapman, the actor who portrayed The Creature, passed away a few days ago ...


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Thought we'd post this one as we just heard that Ben Chapman, the actor who portrayed The Creature, passed away a few days ago ...



*Thanks for the info and didn't know that *


----------



## silverangel879

Here is mine for today!





 In front of Dr. Doom


----------



## ky07




----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


>



That's kewl....the shadow looks like "arms" holding up the sign


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> That's kewl....the shadow looks like "arms" holding up the sign



*Your the first to notice that Barb even I didn't notice it   *


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## silverangel879

Our favorite Ride...






Good Day to Everyone!


----------



## ky07

*Never rode it but love the theme of Dueling Dragons*


----------



## t-and-a

Lawrence, you've got to ride Dueling Dragons!!! I didn't ride until my third trip to US/IOA and now it's probably my favorite ride!
Here's something from the queue of Disaster:


----------



## t-and-a

From the High in the Sky Seuss Trolley (great place to shoot pictures):


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *Never rode it but love the theme of Dueling Dragons*



Why have you not ridden DD???  



t-and-a said:


> From the High in the Sky Seuss Trolley (great place to shoot pictures)



I agree...I just can't snap 'em fast enuf up there    



Metro West said:


>



Xcuse me Bub....you got a little slobber on yer chin there....


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Why have you not ridden DD???
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...I just can't snap 'em fast enuf up there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xcuse me Bub....you got a little slobber on yer chin there....



*Too big of a chicken I guess   *


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *Too big of a chicken I guess   *



Well....ya better shed yer feathers...YOU'RE riding in July!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Well....ya better shed yer feathers...YOU'RE riding in July!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Well....ya better shed yer feathers...YOU'RE riding in July!


Brab...you got THAT right. Listen up Lawrence....you WILL ride Dueling Dragons in July with us....got that?!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Akdar

ky07 said:


> *Never rode it but love the theme of Dueling Dragons*



It took me 5 years of going to finally get my wife on DD, now she loves it!!  Your too can be a convert on your next trip


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Brab...you got THAT right. Listen up Lawrence....you WILL ride Dueling Dragons in July with us....got that?!



  *Showed the DW the video on DD and she said no way in heck except she didn't say heck she said the other word that she was getting on that   *


----------



## Akdar

ky07 said:


> *Showed the DW the video on DD and she said no way in heck except she didn't say heck she said the other word that she was getting on that   *


That's what my wife said for almost 5 years!!  Persistence is the key


----------



## Metro West




----------



## silverangel879

ky07 said:


> *Never rode it but love the theme of Dueling Dragons*
> 
> OMG! You have too! for me it's the best!!!!


----------



## silverangel879

Our favorite Rest:


----------



## Metro West




----------



## jade1

Last spring break.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## donaldduck1967




----------



## jade1




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Metro West




----------



## willis37862

I love everyones photos.


----------



## bubba's mom

Okay...'energy drink'.... somebody has GOT to buy one of these and tell me what it tastes like?  


pleeze  




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Okay...'energy drink'.... somebody has GOT to buy one of these and tell me what it tastes like?
> 
> 
> pleeze



*Heard they tast like a red bull but then agian I have never had a red bull   *


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *Heard they tast like a red bull but then agian I have never had a red bull   *



me either


----------



## Metro West




----------



## t-and-a

ky07 said:


> *Heard they tast like a red bull but then agian I have never had a red bull   *



Wish I had known about those when we were there on Feb 23rd. My little sis is addicted to Red Bull  and that was one of the things that had her in the mood she was in on that Saturday. I went by Starbucks and got her a double shot because we couldn't find any Red Bull in the parks! I wonder if they have them in Sugar Free?


----------



## t-and-a




----------



## eeyorefan67

I thought they demolished the old Hard Rock? I remember it being next to the "Psycho" movie house, many years ago. Now I'm confused, are both still there? And if so where are they located? Next time I go to Universal I would really like to see the old Hard Rock.




bubba's mom said:


>


----------



## eeyorefan67

This was taken on 9-24-07.


----------



## eeyorefan67

9-24-07


----------



## eeyorefan67

Also 9-24-07. An overhead voice said "No flash photography." I was the ONLY ONE on the ENTIRE ride and I seem to still get into trouble.


----------



## t-and-a

eeyorefan67 said:


> Also 9-24-07. An overhead voice said "No flash photography." I was the ONLY ONE on the ENTIRE ride and I seem to still get into trouble.



Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing! No, you aren't supposed to take pictures on Cat in the Hat. I think it's a safety issue, but those were really great photos!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

eeyorefan67 said:


> I thought they demolished the old Hard Rock? I remember it being next to the "Psycho" movie house, many years ago. Now I'm confused, are both still there? And if so where are they located? Next time I go to Universal I would really like to see the old Hard Rock.



The old Hard Rock is located behind the Kidzone area (right behind Curious George play area).  If you are looking at the parks from the parking garages, it's next to Hard Rock Hotel, I think (I have it on video but it's been a while since I've watched it and I haven't memorized the location of it); all you can see is the domed roof.  Can anyone confirm this or tell exactly where it is if I'm wrong.

Nellas Elensar


----------



## eeyorefan67

Thanks  Well I won't do it again,  but the park was so quiet that day I couldn't resist.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

eeyorefan67 said:


> I thought they demolished the old Hard Rock? I remember it being next to the "Psycho" movie house, many years ago. Now I'm confused, are both still there? And if so where are they located? Next time I go to Universal I would really like to see the old Hard Rock.






Nellas Elensar said:


> The old Hard Rock is located behind the Kidzone area (right behind Curious George play area).  If you are looking at the parks from the parking garages, it's next to Hard Rock Hotel, I think (I have it on video but it's been a while since I've watched it and I haven't memorized the location of it); all you can see is the domed roof.  Can anyone confirm this or tell exactly where it is if I'm wrong.
> 
> Nellas Elensar



You are correct....In my summer 2007 TR (link in sig) on Day 5 (I think?) we were at Curious George playarea and saw the old HR from there.  If you go into CG area, look to your right...it's back there.






eeyorefan67 said:


> Also 9-24-07. An overhead voice said "No flash photography." I was the ONLY ONE on the ENTIRE ride and I seem to still get into trouble.



If you look UP, you will see security cameras throughout the entire ride.....they are watching you


----------



## eeyorefan67

Thanks now I can't wait to go back to Universal. I wonder what they are going to do with the old HR? It's been empty for soo long.


----------



## ky07




----------



## tink6137130




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## Hug the Mouse

.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## donaldduck1967




----------



## Natasha&Matt

donaldduck1967 said:


>



Love this!!!


----------



## donaldduck1967

Natasha&Matt said:


> Love this!!!



Thank You


----------



## ky07




----------



## Hug the Mouse




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


>



*You take some of the best pics Todd  *


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *You take some of the best pics Todd  *


Thanks Lawrence!


----------



## MyManGoofy!




----------



## Mayra




----------



## luciloo

eeyorefan67 said:


> I thought they demolished the old Hard Rock? I remember it being next to the "Psycho" movie house, many years ago. Now I'm confused, are both still there? And if so where are they located? Next time I go to Universal I would really like to see the old Hard Rock.




This might be a long shot but does anybody have a photo of the "pyscho" house?


----------



## BrownDalmatian




----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Thanks Lawrence!


 
Oh my favorite "happy place"! Thanks Todd! 



luciloo said:


> This might be a long shot but does anybody have a photo of the "pyscho" house?



Here ya go. It is old, from 1993. I just scanned & uploaded it last weekend.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> Oh my favorite "happy place"! Thanks Todd!
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go. It is old, from 1993. I just scanned & uploaded it last weekend.



I remember when that was at USF. And we ate at the Hard Rock that used to be close by. I tried to find it again our next trip, but it was several years later and gone


----------



## RAPstar

BrownDalmatian said:


>



This looks somewhat erotic.........if you live in the gutter like I do.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

loribell said:


> Here ya go. It is old, from 1993. I just scanned & uploaded it last weekend.


Wish that was still around!



Metro West said:


>


Here's another angle on that - when we were down in January it was sitting on Hollywood Blvd and we were able to get some great shots of it ...


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Wish that was still around!
> 
> 
> Here's another angle on that - when we were down in January in Hollywood Blvd and we were able to get some great shots of it ...


I didn't even think about the back!


----------



## BrownDalmatian




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> I didn't even think about the back!



There's so much detail to it - there's even a Duff beer can beside the propane tank! 
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c84/lblambert/Jan%202008/IMG_0151.jpg


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> There's so much detail to it - there's even a Duff beer can beside the propane tank!
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c84/lblambert/Jan%202008/IMG_0151.jpg


I'll have to run over next weekend and take more. Maybe the wall will be down by then. We can always hope anyway.


----------



## luciloo

Here ya go. It is old, from 1993. I just scanned & uploaded it last weekend.






[/QUOTE]



Thanks so much, loribell.  I do wish they hadn't taken it out.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Ileana

loribell said:


> Oh my favorite "happy place"! Thanks Todd!
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go. It is old, from 1993. I just scanned & uploaded it last weekend.



That's awesome


----------



## bubba's mom

Ileana said:


> That's awesome



Dontcha love the look on Mikey's face


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> Dontcha love the look on Mikey's face



Actually that is the dork butt Christopher. He would die if he knew I posted that on the internet. I have no idea what he was doing!  He has always been strange!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> Actually that is the dork butt Christopher. He would die if he knew I posted that on the internet. I have no idea what he was doing!  He has always been strange!!!!



sorry...my bad


----------



## donaldduck1967




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> sorry...my bad



Hey no problem. The only thing is this was Mikey on that trip:


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## scotlass

heres my first Universal/IOA pic of the day....


----------



## Metro West

scotlass said:


> heres my first Universal/IOA pic of the day....


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07

Mayra said:


>



*Great pic and I must have been by that way a million times and never noticed that sign  *


----------



## Metro West




----------



## scotlass

Vacation ritual....mom and dad have coffee and Cinnabon and DS(7) catches a few waves !!!


----------



## Mayra

ky07 said:


> *Great pic and I must have been by that way a million times and never noticed that sign  *



thank you


----------



## bubba's mom

scotlass said:


> Vacation ritual....mom and dad have coffee and Cinnabon and DS(7) catches a few waves !!!



Yep...why IS it we ALWAYS HAVE to take a picture there    Not like the scenery changes...


----------



## silverangel879




----------



## ky07




----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> Yep...why IS it we ALWAYS HAVE to take a picture there    Not like the scenery changes...



I have some of those too:


----------



## palavra

This is from my trip last June. I've finally figured out how to post pics!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## t-and-a

Metro West said:


>


Todd, where is that?


----------



## Krustycarnie

its in Citywalk


----------



## Metro West

t-and-a said:


> Todd, where is that?


It's on the back side of CityWalk across from the groove and Latin Quarter. I liked the retro design of the sign.


----------



## silverangel879




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## scotlass

PLEASE GOD....I JUST WANNA BE TALL ENOUGH......!!!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


>



*Now this one makes me sad Todd cause I never got to try the green eggs and ham   *


----------



## Troiandan

ky07 said:


> *Now this one makes me sad Todd cause I never got to try the green eggs and ham   *



It makes me sad too, coz I didn't realize it had closed down until I went today - that was what I wanted for lunch, my green eggs and ham sam'wich. I loved green eggs and ham, I did I did!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

t-and-a said:


> Wish I had known about those when we were there on Feb 23rd. My little sis is addicted to Red Bull  and that was one of the things that had her in the mood she was in on that Saturday. I went by Starbucks and got her a double shot because we couldn't find any Red Bull in the parks! I wonder if they have them in Sugar Free?



Tell her to try low carb Monster drinks.  They taste great and they're only 14 gm. carb per BIG can.


----------



## RAPstar

Troiandan said:


> It makes me sad too, coz I didn't realize it had closed down until I went today - that was what I wanted for lunch, my green eggs and ham sam'wich. I loved green eggs and ham, I did I did!!



is it closed down for good? i think i read somewhere it was open seasonally.


----------



## Metro West

Troiandan said:


> It makes me sad too, coz I didn't realize it had closed down until I went today - that was what I wanted for lunch, my green eggs and ham sam'wich. I loved green eggs and ham, I did I did!!


Yeah...and they don't have anything on the building about the future of it. They just tell you to go to the Circus Mc Gurkus.


Oh...and 

Nice to have another local join in the fun!


----------



## damo

Ya, those green egg mcmuffins were yummy.


----------



## palavra

My daughter's favorite place in Universal


----------



## Metro West




----------



## eeyorefan67




----------



## eeyorefan67




----------



## eeyorefan67




----------



## eeyorefan67




----------



## eeyorefan67




----------



## tlinus

eeyorefan67 said:


>



how cool - what was she doing there??


----------



## REL1203

eeyorefan67 said:


>



How long ago was this pic taken?


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> how cool - what was she doing there??


I think she was a guest on one of Ellen's shows they were taping a few weeks ago.


----------



## eeyorefan67

The picture was taken on 3/29/08. I think she was filming a part for her cooking show. She was a guest on Ellen DeGeneres the day before. She was so nice to the people around her and let a few fans take pictures with her. The Ellen crew were trying to move the people away and she kept going into the crowd of people. The Ellen crew were soooo peed off.


----------



## t-and-a

eeyorefan67 said:


>



OMG! It's Mr. BK!!! SAN threaders will know what I'm talking about....Where's Gema Pixie?


----------



## loribell

t-and-a said:


> OMG! It's Mr. BK!!! SAN threaders will know what I'm talking about....Where's Gema Pixie?


----------



## Troiandan

Metro West said:


> Yeah...and they don't have anything on the building about the future of it. They just tell you to go to the Circus Mc Gurkus.
> 
> 
> Oh...and
> 
> Nice to have another local join in the fun!



Thanks - it's great to be back to my parks, and good to know peeps from near and far who share my enthusiasm and excitement!!


----------



## Metro West

Troiandan said:


> Thanks - it's great to be back to my parks, and good to know peeps from near and far who share my enthusiasm and excitement!!


----------



## crazy_ciara

Metallicat said:


>



what a lovely picture! the colour and composition is excellent! did u use fisheye lense!?


----------



## starlucks

palavra said:


> My daughter's favorite place in Universal



It's the enema monkey!


----------



## tlinus

starlucks said:


> It's the enema monkey!



   

I was thinking it - but just couldn't say it


----------



## loribell

tlinus said:


> I was thinking it - but just couldn't say it



   

Me too!


----------



## silverangel879

Here is mine...HRH!!!!!





Good Day Everyone!


----------



## tlinus

This is the wallpaper on my laptop


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> This is the wallpaper on my laptop



be nice if the 5 of you were IN it


----------



## scotlass

Christopher DN...Thing 1 and Matthew DS Thing 2


----------



## ky07

*Oldest DS and DW



*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

4 weeks from today...


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> 4 weeks from today...


----------



## palavra

DD loved this ride, and she hadn't even seen the movie yet!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## missesdisney

Metro West said:


>



What is this picture of?  Haven't been in 2 years - looks like earthquake maybe?


----------



## F-L-A

missesdisney said:


> What is this picture of?  Haven't been in 2 years - looks like earthquake maybe?



It's Disaster!, Earthquake's replacement.


----------



## Lemur




----------



## ky07

Lemur said:


>



*What ever pic you posted didn't show*


----------



## Metro West

Lemur said:


>


 What happened?


----------



## missesdisney

F-L-A said:


> It's Disaster!, Earthquake's replacement.



Thanks!  Did the ride change or just the name?


----------



## scotlass




----------



## Metro West

missesdisney said:


> Thanks!  Did the ride change or just the name?


The pre-show is completely different with Christopher Walken as "host". Also...the special effects are incredible...definately worth checking out.


----------



## La2kw

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Wish that was still around!



The original Psycho house and the Bates Motel (with the "Vacancy" sign lighted) used in the movie are still there at USH.  You drive by them on the tram tour.


----------



## Metro West

La2kw said:


> The original Psycho house and the Bates Motel (with the "Vacancy" sign lighted) used in the movie are still there at USH.  You drive by them on the tram tour.


I remember those from Universal in 1991...does "Mother" still look out of the window at you? I also liked going down the street and seeing all the houses...1313 Mockingbird Lane in particular.


----------



## pixeegrl

That's pretty creepy that just behind Seusville is a town once filled with terror!!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West

OK...I'm all out of new pictures.  

I guess that means another trip to Universal this coming weekend!


----------



## palavra

Our first look at City Walk


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> OK...I'm all out of new pictures.
> 
> I guess that means another trip to Universal this coming weekend!


----------



## scotlass




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


>



*Cool close up*


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


>



todd, you always have the best photos. That's what you should do, Universal escort and photographer!!


----------



## scotlass

ky07 said:


>



Ha-Ha.....so your wee boys love that too !!?

its like the surf board outside cinnabon,got to get a photo EVERY year.


----------



## Metro West

RAPstar said:


> todd, you always have the best photos. That's what you should do, Universal escort and photographer!!


Thank you!


----------



## ky07

scotlass said:


> Ha-Ha.....so your wee boys love that too !!?
> 
> its like the surf board outside cinnabon,got to get a photo EVERY year.



*Yeah if they could they would like to play around taking pics and acting silly but they don't do it until they get out of the park and they like to ham it up   *


----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## LilMommyBug

ky07 said:


>



I wish those thought bubble things were closer down.


----------



## ky07

LilMommyBug said:


> I wish those thought bubble things were closer down.



*My DW said the same thing and she hates this picture cause she is only 5ft 2 and said it make her look like a little kid *


----------



## Metro West




----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


>



Ah, my favorite ride!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## RAPstar

Mayra said:


>



where is that at?


----------



## Metro West

RAPstar said:


> where is that at?


It's here....Poseidon's Fury.


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> It's here....Poseidon's Fury.



OIC! lol I like PF but am dreading seing the new version of it. The only time I went on it was when they still had Poseidon as the villain. I love mythology!


----------



## Mayra

Metro West said:


> It's here....Poseidon's Fury.




yep!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## La2kw

Metro West said:


> I remember those from Universal in 1991...does "Mother" still look out of the window at you? I also liked going down the street and seeing all the houses...1313 Mockingbird Lane in particular.



Yes, Mother is still watching you.  

That street is now being used for Desperate Housewives.  It is called Colonial Street and used for the shots of Wisteria Lane.  Sometimes the tram still goes down that street, but lately they're filming on it a lot since the writer's strike is over and they're trying to catch up.



pixeegrl said:


> That's pretty creepy that just behind Seusville is a town once filled with terror!!



Yeah, Seussville is a bit out of place.  I wish they would remove Suessville.  What's also interesting is that the "War of the Worlds" plane crash scene is located right behind the Psycho House.  There's a huge 747 plane torn apart, along with the houses and cars, etc.  This plane crash set is also right infront of a Jurassic Park 3 set, "Site B" abandoned labs.  It feels a bit surreal on that part of the backlot tour.











You can see the back of the Psycho house to the left of this shot.





The "Site B Ingen labs" from JP are to the right of this tail section.


----------



## Metro West

It must have been fun "decorating" the area though.


----------



## cruisin'Mike

Great thread.  I'm even more excited about coming back this summer.  I dug up some of my pictures from our 2006 trip to post.


----------



## LeslieR

This is my DS and FIL. Guess what FIL's name is???


----------



## LeslieR

I'm trying to figure out this photo bucket thing...as you can see I don't know what I'm doing


----------



## Metro West

LeslieR said:


> I'm trying to figure out this photo bucket thing...as you can see I don't know what I'm doing


It's easy...Once you have the picture selected, highlight the IMG code from the below the picture and hit "control C"...then on the board, just do a "control V"....the link should look like this:

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y239/VaNative/CityWalk/Latin2.jpg[IMG]

Preview the post and the picture should be there.[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## LeslieR

Huge Thanks to ky07!!!! I think I got it!


----------



## LeslieR

*Thanks Metro West*...I tried it your way too. I knew you guys would help me figure it out.  





[/IMG]


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Akdar

OK, I need to get in on this thread!  Been a while since I've posted any pix.


----------



## Akdar

This is one of my famous "take a pic of where we parked so I don't forget in 10 hours  "


----------



## Akdar

one more, me and that silly cat


----------



## ky07




----------



## silverangel879

Akdar said:


> This is one of my famous "take a pic of where we parked so I don't forget in 10 hours  "



JAJAJAJAJ I do the same !!!!! EVERY PARK  I GO!


----------



## Metro West

I don't remember seeing any pictures of this guy on this thread. That's right...it's J. Jonah Jameson at the Spiderman queue.


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> I don't remember seeing any pictures of this guy on this thread. That's right...it's J. Jonah Jameson at the Spiderman queue.



it is??? where?


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I don't remember seeing any pictures of this guy on this thread. That's right...it's J. Jonah Jameson at the Spiderman queue.








Your picks makes me wish I were there right now Metro


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> it is??? where?


It's on the backside...over near the old arena where the bike and skateboard show used to be. That part of the queue isn't used anymore so you have to look very carefully for him. I'll show you when you come down this summer.


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> It's on the backside...over near the old arena where the bike and skateboard show used to be. That part of the queue isn't used anymore so you have to look very carefully for him. I'll show you when you come down this summer.


----------



## Metro West

Thought I'd share one more photo from today. I don't know why I never took a picture of this guy...but here it is.


----------



## cruisin'Mike

I love how the water goes in here...







...and comes out here.


----------



## jnjusoioa

Lisa P. said:


>



Can someone please tell me more about Grinchmas???? Thanks so much.


----------



## loribell

Akdar said:


> This is one of my famous "take a pic of where we parked so I don't forget in 10 hours  "



Whatever did we do before digital camera's????


----------



## Akdar

loribell said:


> Whatever did we do before digital camera's????


Walked around aimlessly arguing, "no, we parked in King Kong, over here", "no Mike, your wrong, it was Jurassic Park over there, and so on....."


----------



## Akdar

My favorite HHN "Stay & Scream" holding area, Finnegan's


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

From our most recent BMG show, my brother Jacob and myself and his new Spin Art we got him for his birthday after the show.


----------



## tlinus

Akdar said:


> My favorite HHN "Stay & Scream" holding area, Finnegan's



*Mike - 

That is my favorite "have a cup o' courage to ride The Mummy" place *


----------



## Akdar

17 More days and I'll be seeing this!


----------



## Akdar




----------



## Not My Fault!

Metro West said:


> I don't remember seeing any pictures of this guy on this thread. That's right...it's J. Jonah Jameson at the Spiderman queue.



J.J. Jameson? I thought it was J. Stalin...


----------



## Metro West

The OLD HRC!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07

Haven't posted this one in awhile


----------



## cruisin'Mike

b


----------



## missesdisney

Metro West said:


> The OLD HRC!



Where was this taken from?


----------



## Metro West

missesdisney said:


> Where was this taken from?


The Curious George play area.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## cruisin'Mike




----------



## Mayra




----------



## 2angelsinheaven

I hope BMG photos fit into the mix here...

My brother celebrating his 12th Birthday with his new spinart and his favorite Blue Man.


----------



## bubba's mom

2angelsinheaven said:


> I hope BMG photos fit into the mix here...


----------



## Metro West




----------



## MyManGoofy!




----------



## NashvilleTrio

Great picture! - you captured the splash perfectly...


MyManGoofy! said:


>


----------



## MyManGoofy!

Thanks - I had been trying to get the moment right before you get soaked!!


----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Blue Man Group show last night, showing off my blue kiss and getting another blue print.


----------



## ky07




----------



## cruisin'Mike




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Lisa P.

cruisin'Mike said:


>



3 trips to visit the parks in the last 5 months...
Went to this show every time...
Never noticed the two ghoulie girl flappers hanging out up there!  

Have they always been there??!??


----------



## ky07




----------



## cruisin'Mike

Lisa P. said:


> 3 trips to visit the parks in the last 5 months...
> Went to this show every time...
> Never noticed the two ghoulie girl flappers hanging out up there!
> 
> Have they always been there??!??



That was from August 2006.  I don't know if they're still there.  But I will get to check it out for myself in September!


----------



## °O°Joe

Just got back from my first ever Universal trip...  (actually went to Daytona Beach, but decided to take a day trip to Universal)

...so my first contribution to this thread:

This ride was AWESOME!




(click on picture to view larger sizes)


----------



## tlrotzoll

These are great!  Keep them coming!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## Latel

La2kw said:


> The original Psycho house and the Bates Motel (with the "Vacancy" sign lighted) used in the movie are still there at USH.  You drive by them on the tram tour.



Which tour was this on and how do you book it??   Thanks


----------



## Metro West

Latel said:


> Which tour was this on and how do you book it??   Thanks


That's the regular studio tour at USH. You ride a tram around the studio lots and see quite a bit.


----------



## AlisaMom

Discovery Center IOA: Newborn Dinosaur


----------



## ckay87

°O°Joe;24803840 said:
			
		

> Just got back from my first ever Universal trip...  (actually went to Daytona Beach, but decided to take a day trip to Universal)



Hey we're doing the same thing (Daytona to Universal) except we're staying at both places.  How long was the drive from Daytona? How WAS Daytona?

Great pictures.  I cannot WAIT to be able to contribute!!!  Seriously, I feel like a 5 year old at Christmastime


----------



## °O°Joe

(click picture to view larger sizes)


----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## willis37862

*Joe* ...Great to see you over here   Love your pictures! I can't wait to try out the new Simpsons ride.


----------



## willis37862

La2kw said:


> The original Psycho house and the Bates Motel (with the "Vacancy" sign lighted) used in the movie are still there at USH.  You drive by them on the tram tour.



That would be so cool to see, I'm a big Hitchcock fan . If we ever make it to California that will have to be on the to see list.


----------



## Metro West

willis37862 said:


> That would be so cool to see, I'm a big Hitchcock fan . If we ever make it to California that will have to be on the to see list.


Me too...I was sad when they took the Hitchcock exhibit out of Universal Orlando. Oh...and remember...when you pass the house on the tour, Mother is watching!


----------



## °O°Joe

ckay87 said:


> Hey we're doing the same thing (Daytona to Universal) except we're staying at both places.  How long was the drive from Daytona? How WAS Daytona?
> 
> Great pictures.  I cannot WAIT to be able to contribute!!!  Seriously, I feel like a 5 year old at Christmastime



Sorry, somehow I missed this yesterday.

Daytona is about an 1-1/2 hour drive to Universal.  Daytona is alright, but there isn't all that much to do there.  Our resort (The Shores) was awesome and we enjoyed the beach - if you can get past the fact that they let cars drive and park on the beach, it's a very clean and nice beach.  We also took a day trip to St. Augustine, which I would highly recommend to anyone.  St. Augustine is beautiful and there is so much history there...  hope you have fun!


----------



## °O°Joe

willis37862 said:


> *Joe* ...Great to see you over here   Love your pictures! I can't wait to try out the new Simpsons ride.



Thanks Nichole...  you know I love your pictures too...!


----------



## La2kw

Latel said:


> Which tour was this on and how do you book it??   Thanks



It's the regular backlot tour in Hollywood.  It's included with admission, and the highlight of the park, IMO.  You do not have to book it, you just get in line and hop on one of the trams, which are continuous throughout the day.  You can also purchase an upgraded private tour, which I've never done.


----------



## °O°Joe

Rihanna and Chris Brown were going through rehersals at Universal Studios on Friday.  They played in concert Friday night for Grad Bash.  I didn't see the show - as I'm not a high schooler, but I got plenty of pictures of the rehersal...




(click picture to view larger sizes)


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Can't get enough of this show! Show #6 next weekend!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## IoAJunkie

I know this is a little off topic, but I saw the pictures from where someone got the spin art from the BMG show. How did you manage to get that?! I am going for my birthday (May 16th) and I would LOVE to have this as a memory. Also, how do you get to meet the Blue Men....?

Thanks in advance!

-Kara


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Kara...the spin art is available for purchase after the show for $50. It goes quick so make it your first stop when the show is over. 

The Blue Men are in the lobby after the show. Just hang out and they show up. =o)

I've got loads of photos from Orlando on my site Blue Orlando

Click on the photo in the upper right hand corner of that page.

If you've got any more questions shoot them my way.

This is my favorite BMG photo yet...with my first spin art.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## °O°Joe

(click picture to view all sizes)


----------



## IoAJunkie

2angelsinheaven   

thanks so much for the info. hopefully ill be lucky enough to get it! I tried to send you a PM but i can't figure it out, i have some more questions and i didn't want to bother everyone on here with them!
so, if you could send me a PM that would be fantastic!


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## Metro West




----------



## orlandonyc

Metro West said:


>



cool, where is this?


----------



## Metro West

orlandonyc said:


> cool, where is this?


Seuss Landing at IOA.


----------



## RAPstar

°O°Joe;24869638 said:
			
		

> (click picture to view all sizes)



I love this fountain. They really went above and beyond with the themeing for IOA! I can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Just over 3 months till our next holiday


----------



## Metro West




----------



## turning40withMickey

It's been a few years since we've been to IOA, not all of Suess Landing was operational last time.  We had not seen sneetch beach before, thanks for sharing!  Coming this year to check it out for ourselves!!


----------



## orlandonyc

Metro West said:


>



i didnt see this last time i was there (2004) its not listed on UO site but i hope its there when i go in june. great pic metro.


----------



## donaldduck352

This is the HP build




 Wondering how it's going to turn out?


----------



## orlandonyc

i am already plotting another trip for 2010 nice hp pic


----------



## Metro West

orlandonyc said:


> i didnt see this last time i was there (2004) its not listed on UO site but i hope its there when i go in june. great pic metro.


Thanks...if you walk across the bridge into Seuss Landing from POE and make a left toward Green Eggs & Ham, it's to the left towards the lake.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Bunsie

LOVING all the US/IOA pics!  We're planning a trip to Orlando in October (hope to book the flights today).   TBH, we all prefer US/IOA to Disney, now that the kids are older (DD11 & DS10).  Haven't told the kids we're going yet - will tell them as soon as the flights are booked.

Your photos are getting me all hyper!!


----------



## ky07




----------



## donaldduck352

A little ommig to Doc Brown:


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Because I'm way too excited about my BMG show tomorrow, here is my photo of the day. Our favorite BM.


----------



## Bunsie

Keep 'em coming - the pics are wonderful!    Booked our tickets - will be in Orlando from 23rd Oct to 6th Nov - 2 whole weeks!!  Planning on getting FlexTickets and spending loadsa time at IOA/US!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West

Outside the main gates:


----------



## tlrotzoll

Bunsie said:


> Keep 'em coming - the pics are wonderful!    Booked our tickets - will be in Orlando from 23rd Oct to 6th Nov - 2 whole weeks!!  Planning on getting FlexTickets and spending loadsa time at IOA/US!!



Congrats!!  I am sooooooo very jealous!   We are going to US/IOA for the first time in Nov.  We will only be there for about 3 days, but I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

From tonight's BMG show...


----------



## Metro West




----------



## DMMarla07860

first time posting on this thread, since I just put my pictures from march up here is one

right outside IOA


----------



## Akdar

On the Jimmy Nuetron wall, snapped this while waiting in line for Shrek.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## palavra

One of my daughter's favorite characters!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven




----------



## tlrotzoll

2angelsinheaven said:


>



I love this one!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Thank you. =o)

Here are two more from the same night. Explaining how I got some of the blue on me...lol


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Akdar

Always liked this one!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom

There's one ya don't see everyday Mayra


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Metro West




----------



## turning40withMickey

I was just reading over the menus and deciding about eateries, and thought that Blondies would appeal to all five of us, sub sandwiches.  Then your photo appeared.  It must be a sign that we SHOULD eat there!


----------



## Metro West

turning40withMickey said:


> I was just reading over the menus and deciding about eateries, and thought that Blondies would appeal to all five of us, sub sandwiches.  Then your photo appeared.  It must be a sign that we SHOULD eat there!


If you want to eat in Toon Lagoon, try either Blondie's or the Comic Strip Cafe...both are good.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Akdar

A little Harry Potter construction


----------



## Akdar

More HP construction, notice the roof being added.


----------



## Akdar

Obey the rules going in and out of the Lost Continent


----------



## Akdar

OK, 1 more, than I have to get going


----------



## ckay87

bubba's mom said:


>



   
Just love it!!!!

It took me a while to figure out what that was.  I had it in the back of my mind that it was something at a hotel, then I thought "WTH are those things????"  I'm a little slow today!


----------



## bubba's mom

for anyone else "stumped", it's the Worm Guys from MIB....in regular queue


----------



## Metro West

That's always a cute scene...I wish the sound was turned up more.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Akdar




----------



## Akdar

Don't know who these people are, but I liked the way the picture came out


----------



## Akdar

Always liked this guy!


----------



## tezza_init




----------



## disneydreamer1970

Thank you all for posting these pictures.  I look at them everyday and it makes me so excited to surpise the kids at Christmas with a trip in January!!   I am sure that we are going to have a great trip and I can't wait to add pictures of my own!!

Trish


----------



## tezza_init




----------



## ky07




----------



## tlrotzoll

tezza_init said:


>



Love this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven




----------



## Metro West

tezza_init said:


>


That is a GREAT shot!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## RAPstar

Akdar said:


> Always liked this guy!



Who the heck is this guy?


----------



## Clifton

Can't even tell


----------



## orlandonyc

RAPstar said:


> Who the heck is this guy?



that's MODOC. he was a villian for Iron Man and Captain America.....ok i know i read too many comics
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< nerd!!!  LOL


----------



## turning40withMickey

Love all the photos, thanks to all of you for sharing them!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## orlandonyc

nice shot bubba's mom


----------



## Akdar




----------



## bubba's mom

orlandonyc said:


> nice shot bubba's mom





thanks.  *PROOF *i don't hold on  



Way to rub that in Mike    ...wow!  Not even Power Pass holders were admitted!


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> Way to rub that in Mike    ...wow!  Not even Power Pass holders were admitted!


Sorry Barb, but she was posing so nice for me!

Here's the menu from my favorite counter service






First time we've done Poseidon's Fury in a while, forgot how cool the theming is back there.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## loribell

Akdar said:


> Sorry Barb, but she was posing so nice for me!
> 
> Here's the menu from my favorite counter service



My favorite too Mike!


----------



## Akdar

Here is the gift shop at Dueling Dragons.  (I think it is actually called "The Dragons Lair") The reason I took this pic is because one of the TMs working there said it would be gone by the time we came back in October, as part of the Harry Potter construction!??  Who knows if that will actually happen, but I have bought some pretty cool DD shirts here, so I took the pic


----------



## orlandonyc

Akdar said:


> Sorry Barb, but she was posing so nice for me!
> 
> Here's the menu from my favorite counter service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time we've done Poseidon's Fury in a while, forgot how cool the theming is back there.



where is this counter service? looks great.


----------



## Akdar

That is The Enchanted Oak, right across from Dueling Dragons


----------



## Akdar

While we're looking in the general area

Right Foot





Left Foot


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

From tonight's BMG show. Had an awesome time as always!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## orlandonyc

2angelsinheaven said:


> From tonight's BMG show. Had an awesome time as always!



i love your signature pic... funny stuff


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Thanks, I thought it would be a funny one to post.


----------



## donaldduck352

2angelsinheaven said:


> Thanks, I thought it would be a funny one to post.



That donn't look like the Fear Factor Show Whats in the drink??


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Oh that's Beverly at EPCOT, it's a soda that taste like chewing an aspirin...yuck!


----------



## tlrotzoll

2angelsinheaven said:


> Oh that's Beverly at EPCOT, it's a soda that taste like chewing an aspirin...yuck!




Ha!  I didn't know what that was before I had read that on the boards a month or so ago.  A lot of people were saying that they would rather do almost anything than drink the Beverly! I can't wait to take my boys & have them drink it.  Of course, I will not be telling them that everyone thinks it tastes horrible!


----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## RAPstar

tlrotzoll said:


> Ha!  I didn't know what that was before I had read that on the boards a month or so ago.  A lot of people were saying that they would rather do almost anything than drink the Beverly! I can't wait to take my boys & have them drink it.  Of course, I will not be telling them that everyone thinks it tastes horrible!



ok, so what is the Beverly?


----------



## Mayra




----------



## LilMommyBug

RAPstar said:


> ok, so what is the Beverly?



There is a place at Epcot that you can taste Coca Cola from around the world. There is one there named Beverly & it is GROSS. I'm not sure what country it is from.


----------



## Akdar

a view from one of the "people movers" coming from the parking garage.  I thought maybe some of you peeps on only stay on-site might not get to see this to often?


----------



## Akdar

Any of you comic book experts know who this is??


----------



## Akdar

Some Harry Potter Construction


----------



## Heatmiser

Akdar said:


> Any of you comic book experts know who this is??




Its Magneto from the X-Men comics.


----------



## Akdar

Wow, the movie version of Magneto looks just a "tad" different!


----------



## tlrotzoll

LilMommyBug said:


> There is a place at Epcot that you can taste Coca Cola from around the world. There is one there named Beverly & it is GROSS. I'm not sure what country it is from.


----------



## patster734

LilMommyBug said:


> There is a place at Epcot that you can taste Coca Cola from around the world. There is one there named Beverly & it is GROSS. I'm not sure what country it is from.



I thought that was closed at EPCOT.  Is it still located at Ice Station Cool near Innovations?


----------



## Nellas Elensar

patster734 said:


> I thought that was closed at EPCOT.  Is it still located at Ice Station Cool near Innovations?



Ice Station Cool did close down, but it opened back up as Club Cool, I think.


----------



## orlandonyc

Akdar said:


> Any of you comic book experts know who this is??



that is magneto


----------



## patster734

Nellas Elensar said:


> Ice Station Cool did close down, but it opened back up as Club Cool, I think.



Thanks!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

You're welcome.  I've never done it; I keep meaning to visit, but I can't drink caffeinated drinks, so I would be wasting my time.


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

How about getting a tattoo at Hart and Huntington at City Walk?


----------



## RAPstar

2angelsinheaven said:


> How about getting a tattoo at Hart and Huntington at City Walk?



What are the prices like there? Thinking of possibly getting one to commemorate my vacation, cause I'm a nerd like that! lol And I have to ask.....how many times _have_ you seen BMG?  Keep on rocking!!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

This piece was $250, but it was worth every penny. I've got no scabbing or pain other than some aches from the pressing down my muscles to hold my back still. The tattoo was for the most part painless. Plus I felt very comfortable with them because of their name/rep, I figured I could trust their stuff. 

It has a much deeper meaning than one would think, outside of BMG. 

I've been to the show here in Orlando 12 times, 2 times to the tour and seen them at one festival.


----------



## RAPstar

2angelsinheaven said:


> This piece was $250, but it was worth every penny. I've got no scabbing or pain other than some aches from the pressing down my muscles to hold my back still. The tattoo was for the most part painless. Plus I felt very comfortable with them because of their name/rep, I figured I could trust their stuff.
> 
> It has a much deeper meaning than one would think, outside of BMG.
> 
> I've been to the show here in Orlando 12 times, 2 times to the tour and seen them at one festival.



Nice! Glad it wasn't too painful. Mine was ok, it didn't hurt so much but kinda got more painful as it went on. No scabbing or bleeding tho! Everyone says I got ripped price-wise. It was $80 for line work. But the place had a good rep too...so, yea. Oh, duh, I  can post a pic of it! Here ya go!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## patster734

In the Citywalk theatre lobby:


----------



## patster734

Dessert from TChoup Chop.  They wrote "Happy Birthday" on the plate for my wife.


----------



## Clifton

Harry Potter construction, nearing the JP exit:


----------



## Metro West




----------



## tlrotzoll

patster734 said:


> Dessert from TChoup Chop.  They wrote "Happy Birthday" on the plate for my wife.




Oh my word!!!!!!!!!  This looks incredible!  What is it called & what is in it?


----------



## patster734

tlrotzoll said:


> Oh my word!!!!!!!!!  This looks incredible!  What is it called & what is in it?



It was Emerils Banana Cream Pie with Graham Crust, Caramel Sauce, and Chocolate Shavings!  One of the servers at Margaritaville suggested it.

I had the Gala & Golden Delicious Cheesy Apple Pie with Dulce de Leche Swirl Ice Cream:






It wasn't as good as the banana cream pie but it was still good.


----------



## tlrotzoll

patster734 said:


> It was Emerils Banana Cream Pie with Graham Crust, Caramel Sauce, and Chocolate Shavings!  One of the servers at Margaritaville suggested it.
> 
> I had the Gala & Golden Delicious Cheesy Apple Pie with Dulce de Leche Swirl Ice Cream:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't as good as the banana cream pie but it was still good.



Wasn't planning on going there, however, I think I am going to have to change my mind on that!  They both look incredible!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## patster734

tlrotzoll said:


> Wasn't planning on going there, however, I think I am going to have to change my mind on that!  They both look incredible!



For appetizers, we had Tchoup Chop Kalua Pork Egg Rolls served with Orange-Chile Dipping Sauce:




You actually get 2 but I ate one before remembering to take the picture.

For dinner, we each had a steak:









As you can tell, we started eating before we remembered to take pictures!


----------



## SPOOKLE24

jurassic park splash zone


----------



## ckay87

SPOOKLE24 said:


> jurassic park splash zone



OMG that sign behind them for the choco-bacon bars!!!


----------



## dmthoma76

[/IMG]


~Donna


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

From tonight's BMG show.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom

2angelsinheaven........


Hope you're not mad, but I tried our PS and made a Blue Man a DISer.......


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> 2angelsinheaven........
> 
> 
> Hope you're not mad, but I tried our PS and made a Blue Man a DISer.......



  *Good one Barb The Dis Man Group   *


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> 2angelsinheaven........
> 
> 
> Hope you're not mad, but I tried our PS and made a Blue Man a DISer.......



Can you give him red hair?


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> Can you give him red hair?





 didn't think of that!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Too funny guys...lol.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## cbdmhgp

Metro West said:


>



I saw that episode when it aired. Those contestants were very lucky. Wish I was there, bet it was a great experience


----------



## SPOOKLE24




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Foladar

Anybody happen to have Christmas photos at Universal Orlando?
I'm curious since we'll get to go this time.


----------



## patster734

Foladar said:


> Anybody happen to have Christmas photos at Universal Orlando?
> I'm curious since we'll get to go this time.



Here's 3 pictures:

Near the entrance of Universal Studios





Portofino during the day





Portofino after sunset


----------



## Mayra




----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Heres a silly one...


----------



## macraven

2angelsinheaven said:


> Heres a silly one...



i vote for them to become RED........


----------



## Jerseylicious

I love US even more so because they are still keeping Woody Woodpecker alive!!!!!  I have been in   with him since I can remember!


----------



## Mick00

Me 'n' Spidey


----------



## Jerseylicious

Mick00 said:


> Me 'n' Spidey


 
WHEW...glad to see I'm not the only one that imitates cartoon characters!  Too bad you live across the world...we could have had fun in US together!  LOL


----------



## ckay87

Woo hoo, I finally have my own pics to share!  What can I say about my trip?  Well....


----------



## sdzman




----------



## ckay87

*Even the squirrels know how to enjoy Universal!  This guy at IOA eats like I do on vacation (there's nutrition in there somwhere)...  *


----------



## RAPstar

ckay87 said:


> *Even the squirrels know how to enjoy Universal!  This guy at IOA eats like I do on vacation (there's nutrition in there somwhere)...  *



Awwww! He prolly thinks it's some new nut. Notice he didn't eat the candy shells. I love animals!


----------



## ckay87

RAPstar said:


> Awwww! He prolly thinks it's some new nut. *Notice he didn't eat the candy shells*. I love animals!



True!  We could learn something from our animal friends, huh?


----------



## Jerseylicious

ckay87 said:


> Woo hoo, I finally have my own pics to share! What can I say about my trip? Well....


 
   Good one!!!  lol


----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

RAPstar said:


> Awwww! He prolly thinks it's some new nut. Notice he didn't eat the candy shells. I love animals!



At ast they were the peanut ones


----------



## jnjusoioa

ckay87 said:


> *Even the squirrels know how to enjoy Universal!  This guy at IOA eats like I do on vacation (there's nutrition in there somwhere)...  *



Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!! These pictures are priceless, I love them!!!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing them!!!


----------



## ky07

*I know I posted this a long time ago but since I seen the squirrel wonder if this is the same guy  *


----------



## Mayra




----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Not sure if I've posted this one before but it's certainly one of my favorites...


----------



## tlinus

ckay87 said:


> Woo hoo, I finally have my own pics to share!  What can I say about my trip?  Well....




great picture - is that your doxie in your sig? We have a mini long hair


----------



## ckay87

tlinus said:


> great picture - is that your doxie in your sig? We have a mini long hair



Yep, he's our problem child.  Fairly new to the family, but we really enjoy him.  Always loved that breed and we finally have one.  The long hairs are so pretty.  

Here's another pic....The Loew's "Wecome Gift."  Wow, I didn't think they meant a WHOLE bottle of wine when I signed up for it.


----------



## jakuch

If this works, this should be an image of the RPR Club Lounge Frogs.

Karen


----------



## happyNCgirl

very cute froggies!!!


----------



## tlrotzoll

Keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## sdzman




----------



## ckay87




----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## cbdmhgp

Mayra said:


>



Is that a dinosaur from JP?


----------



## Mayra

cbdmhgp said:


> Is that a dinosaur from JP?



YEP. from the Discovery Center.  My DS was fascinated with this place


----------



## Karenj2

Wow - cool pictures!  I've never been to IoA/US, and I'm thinking of going in 2009...


Any more pictures of the HP section?


----------



## Akdar




----------



## Akdar




----------



## Akdar




----------



## Akdar




----------



## Jerseylicious

LOVE that Simpsons ride pic!!!  I MISS IT!!!!!     lol


----------



## kangareaux

Don Pacho said:


>



Probably a little late in asking this, but what kind of tripod do you have?


----------



## jillybeene71

See no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil


----------



## jillybeene71

The grinch was after something...


----------



## jillybeene71

sorry these pics are so big...clueless on how to resize


----------



## Mayra




----------



## pixeegrl

ckay87 said:


>



Where is this from? Is it a show? It looks cool!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven




----------



## patster734

pixeegrl said:


> Where is this from? Is it a show? It looks cool!



Its the Sindbad show at IOA in the Lost Continent island.


----------



## sdzman




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Jerseylicious

Can everyone label their pics so that we all know where they're from?  (Some places aren't as 'obvious' as others!  )  Thanks


----------



## Mayra

Mayra said:


>




jurassic park - discovery center


----------



## Mayra




----------



## pixeegrl

patster734 said:


> Its the Sindbad show at IOA in the Lost Continent island.



Looks cool! Thanks!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

My first non Blue Man Group photo...lol






Universal's 360 from last night.


----------



## t-and-a

2angelsinheaven said:


> My first non Blue Man Group photo...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal's 360 from last night.


What an awesome shot! I wish we would have stayed around for Universal 360. We left on June 27 and it was starting on June 28, I think.


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Thank you it was my first attempt at fireworks since I bought a Canon DSLR a few months back.


----------



## Akdar

2angelsinheaven said:


> Thank you it was my first attempt at fireworks since I bought a Canon DSLR a few months back.



Which one do you have, I just got the Rebel Xsi before my vacation back in May.  I love it, what a difference between that and a point & shoot.  Can't wait to use it at HHN.  I just need to learn more about it.


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

I bought the Canon Rebel XTI, love it! Fireworks are a breeze. Just set to AV and turn the ISO down to 100 and click. It does the rest.


----------



## Jerseylicious

2angelsinheaven said:


> Thank you it was my first attempt at fireworks since I bought a Canon DSLR a few months back.


 
GREAT shots!!  Wow!!!!


----------



## macraven

2angelsinheaven said:


> My first non Blue Man Group photo...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal's 360 from last night.



that pic is worth another viewing.
it is absolutely brilliant!
thanks for sharing


----------



## davidmolliesmum

hope this works.... first attempt at posting a photo!


----------



## davidmolliesmum

yay! it worked!! 
but how do i make it slightly smaller??


----------



## Mayra

jurasic park discovery center


----------



## bubba's mom

In the Express queue at Mummy....








yes...it was walk-on...literally!


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom

Taken just before final drop on Dudley's .....


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom

Off to take more....  


I think you can resize you pictures on photobucket...maybe in 'edit'??  Not sure....I have a program that resizes them on my computer and I resize them before I upload them.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Love all the pics!  I have a couple to share too!  

While walking to get on to the MIB ride, we saw this guy.  We call him "Purple Guy" because no one knew who he was.  LOL!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss




----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

My favorite sign in Port Of Entry!


----------



## davidmolliesmum

he didn't even know who she was....


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## davidmolliesmum




----------



## CrimzonFan

hope this works


----------



## jillybeene71




----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


>



Sneetch beach!  My home away from home!


----------



## HB2K

Here's a couple to start...

My wife, kids and a family friend meet Cat in the Hat!


----------



## CrimzonFan

daughter loved the Beetlejuice show.
Frankenstein roxx


----------



## CrimzonFan




----------



## d4est

Akdar said:


>



Holy crap!   That's some line.  TG for FOTL!!!!


----------



## CrimzonFan

and just think we waited a whole 15 min in line..


----------



## bubba's mom

d4est said:


> Holy crap!   That's some line.  TG for FOTL!!!!




Yeah...but in the standby line at Simpsons, they sell beverages in _that _line!


----------



## willis37862

davidmolliesmum said:


> he didn't even know who she was....



That's so cute


----------



## d4est

bubba's mom said:


> Yeah...but in the standby line at Simpsons, they sell beverages in _that _line!



Nice!


----------



## d4est

I finally uploaded a couple from our Dec. 07 trip...





Doesn't everyone take an obligatory shot doing something silly along this wall?  I know we took several.


----------



## mslclark

You know I just found this thread?? I love looking at all the Universal pics!


----------



## Melanie230




----------



## ky07




----------



## d4est

ky07 said:


>



This I have not seen.  I am guessing the Jurassic Park section, but where, exactly, would I find this?  Is the little guy animatronic?  I'd like to catch this next time!


----------



## ky07

d4est said:


> This I have not seen.  I am guessing the Jurassic Park section, but where, exactly, would I find this?  Is the little guy animatronic?  I'd like to catch this next time!



*The little guys is a puppet but the way the guy moves it looks real and that day they were outside the discovery center on the pathway before you start up there.*


----------



## macraven

isn't that in the discovery center?  jurassic park area


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> isn't that in the discovery center?  jurassic park area



*Yeah it is sorry about that and thanks Mac*


----------



## d4est

Hard Rock Cafe store:




Very cool...this sales girl asked if Cody would like to get a pic with the guitar because he was oogling it!


----------



## happyNCgirl

I thought she could pass for Doc Browns daughter. LOL


----------



## ky07




----------



## donaldduck352

I love that store.But never have enough money to buy that tiger glass table!!


----------



## tlrotzoll

mslclark said:


> You know I just found this thread?? I love looking at all the Universal pics!


----------



## tlrotzoll

ky07 said:


>




We have not been to US/IOA before & I can't wait to see this!  My boys will love it!


----------



## CrimzonFan

Our Pic of the Endangered Species Store


----------



## d4est

December 07


----------



## ~~KRandTY'sMom~~

Cool! We are on our way in just a few hours!!


----------



## tlrotzoll

~~KRandTY'sMom~~ said:


> Cool! We are on our way in just a few hours!!



I am so jealous!  We are going for the first time in Nov.  My boys know that we are going to Disney, but I am going to suprise them with a long weekend at Universal too!

Have a great time!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## happyNCgirl

Mayra said:


>



Wow, is that a real sky or a backdrop. It looks so perfect. Where was this taken?


----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra

happyNCgirl said:


> Wow, is that a real sky or a backdrop. It looks so perfect. Where was this taken?



that's the real sky, if i remember correctly that's the NY area


----------



## d4est

...more fun with the Simpsons!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

A photo from my 22nd BMG Orlando show...;o)


----------



## bubba's mom

2angelsinheaven said:


> A photo from my 22nd BMG Orlando show...;o)




Why would you see the same show 22 times?


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

bubba's mom said:


> Why would you see the same show 22 times?



It's an incredible show.  It has a great meaning behind it and I've met some of the most incredible people through BMG.


----------



## bubba's mom

2angelsinheaven said:


> It's an incredible show.  It has a great meaning behind it and I've met some of the most incredible people through BMG.



Okay...so, it's incredible...so are some movies I see...but I don't watch them 22 times...let alone PAY to see them that many times!    And, I can appreciate the 'meaning' behind it, but after a few shows, I'm sure the meaning doesn't change  

I don't know...to each his own, and with this economy, if you enjoy it and can afford it, kudos to you  

Me?  _I_ couldn't see spending the money...then again, that's just _me_......


----------



## Mayra




----------



## happyNCgirl

bubba's mom said:


> Okay...so, it's incredible...so are some movies I see...but I don't watch them 22 times...let alone PAY to see them that many times!    And, I can appreciate the 'meaning' behind it, but after a few shows, I'm sure the meaning doesn't change
> 
> I don't know...to each his own, and with this economy, if you enjoy it and can afford it, kudos to you
> 
> Me?  _I_ couldn't see spending the money...then again, that's just _me_......



I agree with you Bubba's mom. However on the flip side, is it not the same as band groupies. I've heard of people whom follow their favorite band all around the country and see each concert. EX: Dead heads. Though it is not for me, or you. It's not unusual. Just my two cents.


----------



## ldmilton

bubba's mom said:


> Okay...so, it's incredible...so are some movies I see...but I don't watch them 22 times...let alone PAY to see them that many times!    And, I can appreciate the 'meaning' behind it, but after a few shows, I'm sure the meaning doesn't change
> 
> I don't know...to each his own, and with this economy, if you enjoy it and can afford it, kudos to you
> 
> Me?  _I_ couldn't see spending the money...then again, that's just _me_......



I agree as well Bubba's mom.  I think I would get bored with it....but then again, I have a very short attention span!!


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## happyNCgirl

bubba's mom said:


>



Awesome picture!!! Can't wait to go on it!!!


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

happyNCgirl said:


> Awesome picture!!! Can't wait to go on it!!!



One of my family's fav rides ever!! We ot back July15th and it was my oldest
son's first time riding Ripsaw Falls (he's 8) and he loves it now just as much as we do


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Valid points, however as you can see in the above photo from tonight's Fan Meet show, I don't stand alone. ;o)


----------



## ky07




----------



## Rags

Keep them coming!!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## t-and-a

2angelsinheaven said:


> Valid points, however as you can see in the above photo from tonight's Fan Meet show, I don't stand alone. ;o)



Looks like they need to offer a BMG annual pass for ya'll.


----------



## nascarcheshirecat

what exactly is the blue man group anyway?


----------



## Leger13

I've looked at this whole thread, from beginning to end and I've loved all of y'alls pictures.  I will be going to US for the first time this September and I can't wait!!  Thanks for getting me pumped to go!!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven




----------



## loribell

2angelsinheaven said:


>



Just wondering...do you have any pics that are actually of the parks?


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Yeah but they are old, I don't "do" the parks in the summer...too hot! ;o)


----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Mayra




----------



## happyNCgirl

LOL nice parking job!!!


----------



## Mayra

happyNCgirl said:


> LOL nice parking job!!!


----------



## LilMommyBug




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Melanie230




----------



## Melanie230




----------



## reyasmommy




----------



## reyasmommy




----------



## ky07




----------



## reyasmommy




----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## Henna's_Mom

how do u post pics?


----------



## Henna's_Mom

[/IMG]


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West

Henna's_Mom said:


> how do u post pics?


Looks like you figured it out.


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Love this thread


----------



## Henna's_Mom

Metro West said:


> Looks like you figured it out.




Yeah, I switched from snapfish to photo bucket and had no problems.


----------



## Henna's_Mom

[/IMG]


----------



## donaldduck352

Henna's_Mom said:


> [/IMG]




I love that view.(i'm in dreamland now,roll with-it)Heading back to RPR on the boat after a beautiful day at the parks.Get back to the resort,go to my room and change into swinwear..

Go down to the Bula bar,get a cold one.Pull up a chair and fall asleep


----------



## tlrotzoll

donaldduck352 said:


> I love that view.(i'm in dreamland now,roll with-it)Heading back to RPR on the boat after a beautiful day at the parks.Get back to the resort,go to my room and change into swinwear..
> 
> Go down to the Bula bar,get a cold one.Pull up a chair and fall asleep



We are going for our first time in Nov & I can't wait to do just that!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Mayra said:


>




I wish I was walking into that express pass line right now
One of my fav rides


----------



## donaldduck352

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> I wish I was walking into that express pass line right now
> One of my fav rides




Oh me too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melanie230

You have to be very tired to fall asleep in Margaritaville!  This was from our first trip to Universal in 2006.  My DH took this photo of me, and Lauren.


----------



## reyasmommy




----------



## Melanie230




----------



## reyasmommy

Melanie230 said:


> You have to be very tired to fall asleep in Margaritaville!  This was from our first trip to Universal in 2006.  My DH took this photo of me, and Lauren.



ADORABLE!


----------



## donaldduck352

How cute,looks like she had a long day in the parks!!!


----------



## jade1




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

jade1 said:


>





Your killing me!!!!! Love the Hulk!!
Melanie, your daughter is too cute
and your margarita looks good too


----------



## Henna's_Mom

[/IMG]


----------



## Rubbertops




----------



## Metro West

From last year's HHN...just thought I would tease a bit.


----------



## cyctorres

COOL


Metro West said:


> From last year's HHN...just thought I would tease a bit.


----------



## DisneyTN

Henna's_Mom said:


> [/IMG]



Very nice!  Truely an escape.


----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West

My picture of the Hulk:


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


>





Metro West said:


> My picture of the Hulk:




Both great pixs


----------



## ky07

*A pic of Enchanted Oak form the back
Sad they did away with it  



*


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Melanie230




----------



## Jerseylicious

Melanie230 said:


>


 
LOL this reminds me of when we were there & my DD9 saw the "Thing 3" and "Thing 4" shirts and was very confused, because they were not in the movie!  LOL


----------



## Mayra




----------



## disney111




----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Enjoying our Cheeseburger in Paradises!


----------



## disney111




----------



## Metallicat

Old Universal globe back in 91 (I believe)





Universal globe in 2007


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## tlrotzoll

Metro West said:


>



This looks like it will be a good one.  We'll have to go back next year so that we can ride it!


----------



## Metro West

The former location of The Enchanted Oak restaurant:


----------



## disney111




----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> The former location of The Enchanted Oak restaurant:



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> The former location of The Enchanted Oak restaurant:



*So sad I remeber sitting out in front of there on July the 10th and they were cutting down the tree in the front of ENchanted Oak and told DW they are probably tearing it down and she said she didn't think they was doing that,
Hate that I was right  *


----------



## Pinky166

My first US/IOA potd....this is my DH  :


----------



## ky07

Pinky166 said:


> My first US/IOA potd....this is my DH  :



  Good one


----------



## Melanie230

Pinky166 said:


> My first US/IOA potd....this is my DH  :


----------



## tlrotzoll

Pinky166 said:


> My first US/IOA potd....this is my DH  :



My boys are going to want to do this!


----------



## bubba's mom

I thought everyone had a picture like that?  

Here's my son trying to 'rescue' his Dad (last year)


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> I thought everyone had a picture like that?
> 
> Here's my son trying to 'rescue' his Dad (last year)



*Is Bubba trying to help dad or the shark   
Just playing great pic Barb  *


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West

Construction of the HR3 next to the Boneyard:


----------



## Pinky166

Is it ok to post Universal Resort pics too or just parks US/IOA pics?


----------



## Nellas Elensar

....


----------



## bubba's mom

Pinky166 said:


> Is it ok to post Universal Resort pics too or just parks US/IOA pics?



I would think it's okay...altho, most people who look at this thread, are looking for pix of the parks....they may not being staying onsite.  You can usually find hotel pictures in the hotel threads that are stickied on the top of the resort board. 

I'm not the boss, but I would guess it's okay to post the resort pix...I just don't go _overboard_.....


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Construction of the HR3 next to the Boneyard:


----------



## tlrotzoll

bubba's mom said:


> I thought everyone had a picture like that?
> 
> Here's my son trying to 'rescue' his Dad (last year)



Great pic!


----------



## Pinky166

bubba's mom said:


> I would think it's okay...altho, most people who look at this thread, are looking for pix of the parks....they may not being staying onsite.  You can usually find hotel pictures in the hotel threads that are stickied on the top of the resort board.
> 
> I'm not the boss, but I would guess it's okay to post the resort pix...I just don't go _overboard_.....



Thanks for your reply.   I will stick to the parks on this thread.


----------



## disney111




----------



## Pinky166




----------



## Metro West

Upwards and upwards the building goes!


----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## disney111




----------



## A Mickeyfan

Well since we lost our hurricane make up day to Fay, I will be in Orlando for opening weekend but have to spend time with my family from NY.. so I will not be doing that weekend. I will be going on Oct 26th.  I will get my tickets when I am up there opening weekend.. just not going then...   I really want to, but since I can only be there for the weekend, it would not be nice of me to leave my family to go there.. I live less than 3 hours away & will be back.. they aren't doing Universal.. they are doing Disney & SeaWorld.. so I will be with them..    the things you do for your family..   

If Fay didn't come thru, I would have more time up there..  heck now I am sitting here waiting for Ike....


----------



## carmiedog

ky07 said:


>



3yo doesn't want to meet Bullwinkle...he doesn't have any pants on.


----------



## donaldduck352

Never seen Rocky.the pantless flying squirrel with a helmet


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

carmiedog said:


> 3yo doesn't want to meet Bullwinkle...he doesn't have any pants on.



Love Bullwinkle, he's so cute


----------



## Pinky166

Hope you're all having a good weekend....One for today:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## disney111




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Melanie230




----------



## Melanie230




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## ky07




----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## donaldduck352

ParkSleuth said:


>




That looks like a good teaser for HHN18 Give us more please!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Path of the Wicked, maybe?


----------



## Metro West




----------



## LilMommyBug

Metro West said:


>



Is that store just a culmination of all of the gift shops throughout ioa/studios? It was closed for some Reggae thing when we were there in May.


----------



## Metro West

LilMommyBug said:


> Is that store just a culmination of all of the gift shops throughout ioa/studios? It was closed for some Reggae thing when we were there in May.


Pretty much...actually...the store at either park is bigger and has a better selection than that one in CityWalk. This one just has a prettier front.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> Margaritaville



*One of our favorite places in CityWalk!! *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> That looks like a good teaser for HHN18 Give us more please!!!



*Donald - go to this thread --> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=27572814#post27572814 *


----------



## Metro West

This is on the theater wall as you come into CityWalk. Think of how many children will be traumatized by seeing this poster:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## RAPstar

The chair in the lobby for the Pantages Theater


----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## willis37862

Metro West said:


> This is on the theater wall as you come into CityWalk. Think of how many children will be traumatized by seeing this poster:




And some of us adults


----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## carrinas1018

Great pics everyone. Now that I can post pics I hope to contribute alot to this thread!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## crazy_ciara

Awesome Pictures guys! Wish it could be made into a book!!


----------



## crazy_ciara

This was taken in MGM studios!


----------



## LilMommyBug

crazy_ciara said:


> This was taken in MGM studios!



MGM isn't Universal...


----------



## crazy_ciara

LilMommyBug said:


> MGM isn't Universal...



oops sorry i forgot i was in the universal thread. Heres one for universal! sorry guys!


----------



## carrinas1018




----------



## ky07




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*... from the Simpson's Grand Opening in May*


----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Homer112

Here was Usher. Sometime in July


----------



## Metro West




----------



## carrinas1018




----------



## Metro West

In tribute to The Enchanted Oak:


----------



## Akdar

Metro West said:


> In tribute to The Enchanted Oak:



I'm still so bummed about that!!!!!!


----------



## Akdar

Another tribute to the Oak


----------



## RAPstar




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Another Enchanted Oak picture ... *


----------



## LilMommyBug

Ugh, I am so kicking myself for atleast not walking in the Oak when we were there in May.


----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## DisneyTN

ky07 said:


>



How bittersweet.  Will surely be missed.


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


>





DisneyTN said:


> How bittersweet.  Will surely be missed.




I hope whatever they put back in its place with HP is just as good if not better!!



I'm surely going to miss it


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## happyNCgirl

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## Amber74

Just wanted to post something..





[/IMG]


----------



## Metro West




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

My boys at The Hard Rock Hotel
Can I post this pic here or is there a different thread for resort pics?
( I just found the other thread) so I answered my own question






[/IMG]


----------



## Hollywoodhaha




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

My DS5 last Nov, his first time on Jurassic Park
He couldn't wait to ride and I love the look on his face 





[/IMG]


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

[/IMG]


----------



## Mayra




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

[/IMG]


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Hollywoodhaha




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

[/IMG]


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

[/IMG]


----------



## RAPstar




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

My DS & DH in the back of Ripsaw Falls
My little one is too short to ride (almost there though) so we just kept taking
turns all day riding with our oldest, he didn't mind one bit


----------



## 123Disney

Great pics!!!!


----------



## tlrotzoll

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> My DS & DH in the back of Ripsaw Falls
> My little one is too short to ride (almost there though) so we just kept taking
> turns all day riding with our oldest, he didn't mind one bit




Only 26 more days & we will get to see all this for the first time.   Great idea on the panchos.  I think I will get a couple for us as well!


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

My DH wanted to use the poncho, it was July and very hot and the water
rides felt great but we were also going home that night, we had a late flight but we were already checked out of the HRH, so he didn't want to be all wet
when it came time to go home. My DS as you can see, could care less  

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## Disneyof3

Great pictures!!!! We are heading here for the first time in March and can't wait. Took me 2 days but have finally finished the whole thread. I have a few questions though. I take it that the waterworld and the king kong and the Enchanted oak are all gone now??? Also are all the shops in New York and other places just a scene or can you enter each store. Keep the photo's coming.


----------



## tlrotzoll

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> My DH wanted to use the poncho, it was July and very hot and the water
> rides felt great but we were also going home that night, we had a late flight but we were already checked out of the HRH, so he didn't want to be all wet
> when it came time to go home. My DS as you can see, could care less
> 
> Have fun on your trip!



Thanks!


----------



## bubba's mom

Disneyof3 said:


> Great pictures!!!! We are heading here for the first time in March and can't wait. Took me 2 days but have finally finished the whole thread. I have a few questions though. I take it that the waterworld and the king kong and the Enchanted oak are all gone now??? Also are all the shops in New York and other places just a scene or can you enter each store. Keep the photo's coming.



Water World is in CA...King Kong used to be in FL...Mummy replaced it.  Enchanted Oak is recently gone for Harry Potter.  Most shops are just a front, but some are gift shops or snack places.


----------



## Disneyof3

Thanks Bubba's mom. The Enchanted oak restaurant is still on allears and that was confusing me. I can't wait to go in March.


----------



## bubba's mom

Disneyof3 said:


> The Enchanted oak restaurant is still on allears and that was confusing me.




It only came down in late July of this year....maybe they don't know?


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Not My Fault!

Here's a picture taken last Saturday (Or maybe Sunday. Or maybe it was Friday...)


----------



## Not My Fault!

That went well. Let's try again:


----------



## d4est

Here ya go...


----------



## Not My Fault!

SWEET!!!

Cheers!


----------



## donaldduck352

A few from our last trip!!


----------



## donaldduck352

NEED MORE~~~~~OK!!

One of the Kool things yowill see on the Spidy que..


----------



## BuckeyeGuy28

silverangel879 said:


> Today's Photo...With Shrek, Fiona and DONKEY!!!



Jesus, Shrek looks demented


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Love the Donkey pics, he's hilarious


----------



## tlrotzoll

You guys are making me so excited for my first trip to Universal!   Not much longer now!!!!!


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

tlrotzoll said:


> You guys are making me so excited for my first trip to Universal!   Not much longer now!!!!!



Well, if you need a guide, I'd be more than happy to show you around  

Have Fun!!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> Well, if you need a guide, I'd be more than happy to show you around
> 
> Have Fun!!!!!!


Hey...that's my job!


----------



## tlrotzoll

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> Well, if you need a guide, I'd be more than happy to show you around
> 
> Have Fun!!!!!!





Metro West said:


> Hey...that's my job!




 I'll keep you both in mind!


----------



## RAPstar




----------



## ky07




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Metro West said:


> Hey...that's my job!



Oops! Sorry!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## patster734

Mayra said:


>




When was that picture taken?  I can't believe how empty that JPRA boat is!


----------



## Mayra

patster734 said:


> When was that picture taken?  I can't believe how empty that JPRA boat is!




that pic was taken jan 07 about one hour after the park opened. we rode 3 times in a row


----------



## patster734

Mayra said:


> that pic was taken jan 07 about one hour after the park opened. we rode 3 times in a row



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

[/IMG]


----------



## loribell

Thast pic is soooooo funny!


----------



## RAPstar




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Hollywoodhaha

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> [/IMG]





Best picture EVER.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Hollywoodhaha said:


> Best picture EVER.



Thanks, here's another, we are goof balls  






[/IMG]


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Haha, I am SO doing that when I go again! I LOVE IT.


----------



## donaldduck352

Anyone ready to get shot in the sky like a cannon??


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## dee4406

We are just as goofy 





[/IMG]


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

[/IMG]


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## tlrotzoll

Keep 'em coming guys!  We only have 5 days left until our first trip to Universal!


----------



## ky07

tlrotzoll said:


> Keep 'em coming guys!  We only have 5 days left until our first trip to Universal!


*Have a great time  



*


----------



## Akdar

Here's a differnet kind of picture.  This is me beating my 21 year old son, and his best friend at the sledgehammer game in Amity.  The old man kicked their butts, it's more about technique than strength


----------



## Akdar

Finally got Spidey, and didn't have to fight off 20, 8 year olds


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Nice


----------



## rebecca06261

Akdar said:


> Here's a differnet kind of picture.  This is me beating my 21 year old son, and his best friend at the sledgehammer game in Amity.  The old man kicked their butts, it's more about technique than strength



  I thought you said that this was you beating your 21 year old son! I really need to learn how to read an entire post lol


----------



## Akdar

rebecca06261 said:


> I thought you said that this was you beating your 21 year old son! I really need to learn how to read an entire post lol



That's awesome, I'll have to show this post to him!  He'll get a kick out of it, he has about 3 inches and 25lbs on me (he was a lineman in HS Football!)


----------



## Akdar

Playing with my new zoom lens at Marvel Island


----------



## Akdar

I don't remember this Alice from my books in elementary school


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> Finally got Spidey, and didn't have to fight off 20, 8 year olds


*
Great Pic!!!  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## terbethk

Where is everyone??


----------



## donaldduck352

terbethk said:


> Where is everyone??




WOW everytime we go its packed!!There must of been no waite times on the rides..

What day did you go???


----------



## terbethk

donaldduck352 said:


> WOW everytime we go its packed!!There must of been no waite times on the rides..
> 
> What day did you go???




that was a fantastic morning. It was November 15th last year. That picture was also taken shortly after park opening...the first ride we hit was Jaws, and there was only one other person on it  
it was excellent.


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

terbethk said:


> that was a fantastic morning. It was November 15th last year. That picture was also taken shortly after park opening...the first ride we hit was Jaws, and there was only one other person on it
> it was excellent.



We were there that week last year too! We did Disney first, then IOA/US at the Royal Pacific, it was a great time to go!


----------



## terbethk

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> We were there that week last year too! We did Disney first, then IOA/US at the Royal Pacific, it was a great time to go!



It really was a great time! We split our trip and did a day of US/IOA, then two days of disney and then another day of US/IOA. None of the parks were too busy.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## swtnikki

Subbing


----------



## Akdar

Hard Rock Cafe interior


----------



## Akdar

and of course, no trip is complete without the Mystery Machine!


----------



## Akdar

Horror Magic Show Exhibit


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> Horror Magic Show Exhibit



*My hubby really enjoyed that exhibit ... after over an hour I literally had to drag him out of there  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Another from the "Meet the Makers" exhibit in the lobby of the Make Up Show ... *


----------



## tlrotzoll

Woo!!!! Hoo!!!!!!!!! We leave tonight for our first trip to US/IOA & then over to WDW!  I can't believe it is finally here.  Thanks for all the pics to keep me going over the months.  I'll post some pics of my own when I get back!


----------



## donaldduck352

tlrotzoll said:


> Woo!!!! Hoo!!!!!!!!! We leave tonight for our first trip to US/IOA & then over to WDW!  I can't believe it is finally here.  Thanks for all the pics to keep me going over the months.  I'll post some pics of my own when I get back!




Have a great trip and deffinatly have fun--WE LOVE PICS!!


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

My son at his favorite place, Jurassic Park  






[/IMG]


----------



## Mayra




----------



## mark2311




----------



## maggieb9975




----------



## ky07




----------



## Akdar

The dreaded finger scanner.............................


----------



## Clifton

Letting you know it hasn't vanished from existence


----------



## Mayra




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Akdar said:


> The dreaded finger scanner.............................




I love how you took a pic of it


----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## patster734

ParkSleuth said:


>



Does Universal have their Christmas decorations up now or is this picture from a previoux year?


----------



## ParkSleuth

That's from this year.  There's a lot of decorations up already with probably more to come.


----------



## patster734

ParkSleuth said:


> That's from this year.  There's a lot of decorations up already with probably more to come.



Cool.  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Metro West

patster734 said:


> Does Universal have their Christmas decorations up now or is this picture from a previoux year?


That's just the beginning.


----------



## Akdar




----------



## Akdar

These were by the walkway to the Blue Man theater, just thought they were neat, so I put them here for you guys.


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Akdar said:


>







I cannot Wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Akdar said:


> These were by the walkway to the Blue Man theater, just thought they were neat, so I put them here for you guys.


Those are called Crotons and I have some in my flower bed in front of the house.


----------



## Metallicat

11/06/08





Candy at Islands (Christmas shop)





Ricky and Lucy






Horror make up show


----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metallicat




----------



## Akdar

Metro West said:


> Those are called Crotons and I have some in my flower bed in front of the house.



My wife Sherry, said thanks for that info Todd!


----------



## tlrotzoll

Hi guys!  Just got back a couple days ago.  Have not had time to download all my pics yet, but as soon as I do, I'll post some for you!  

We had an amazing time!  Can't wait to go back.


----------



## Metro West

Akdar said:


> My wife Sherry, said thanks for that info Todd!


 Tell her she is welcome! I just wish mine looked as good as Universal's.  



tlrotzoll said:


> Hi guys!  Just got back a couple days ago.  Have not had time to download all my pics yet, but as soon as I do, I'll post some for you!
> 
> We had an amazing time!  Can't wait to go back.


Cool...can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Metallicat




----------



## Metallicat




----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## Mayra




----------



## poffles

Here's mine...


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

poffles said:


> Here's mine...



THE BEST Water ride in my opinion!!!!
I so need to move to Florida


----------



## TigerKat

poffles said:


> Here's mine...



Thanks for posting this. This ride was closed the one and only time we went to Universal. It looks awesome!


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

TigerKat said:


> Thanks for posting this. This ride was closed the one and only time we went to Universal. It looks awesome!



That just means you'll need to go back


----------



## TigerKat

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> That just means you'll need to go back



Check out my ticker!!!!


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

TigerKat said:


> Check out my ticker!!!!



I should have the first time  
Hope you get to ride Dudley this time, that ride rocks!


----------



## TigerKat

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> I should have the first time
> Hope you get to ride Dudley this time, that ride rocks!



You bet I will!


----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## poffles

Boy did we get wet!!!!!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Bluer101

Man I need to post some pictures! Everytime I look at this thread it brings a smile to my face since its a wonderfull place to be. Lucky we are going back in 2 weeks again to see Grinchmas for the first time.


----------



## maggieb9975

My DD was fascinated with the Seuss ones!


----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## poffles




----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

maggieb9975 said:


> My DD was fascinated with the Seuss ones!







that's Toon Lagoon...not Suess Landing


----------



## Mayra




----------



## WDWFreak200




----------



## Mayra




----------



## poffles




----------



## Metro West

For those of you who are in the snow and COLD weather...here's something to look forward to:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## ky07

*Love this shop*


----------



## karatepamy

kimmar067 said:


> ...is there ANYONE who _doesn't_ have the "In-front-of-the-Universal-Studios-Globe-shot" pic.....???



Yeah, me.


----------



## tlrotzoll

I want to go back soooooooooooo bad!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## luciloo

ky07 said:


> *Love this shop*



i love this shop too, it's one of my favourites at Citywalk


----------



## ky07

luciloo said:


> i love this shop too, it's one of my favourites at Citywalk


*yeah everytime we go I winde up buying a $30.00 tiger or lion shirt  *


----------



## ky07




----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## tlrotzoll

ky07 said:


> *Love this shop*




I completely missed this place. Guess I'll just have to book another trip so that I can go there!


----------



## MyManGoofy!




----------



## d4est

MyManGoofy! said:


>


Sad post of the day...


----------



## poffles




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


>



*some day I'll get to see Grinchmas!*


----------



## ky07




----------



## donaldduck352

MyManGoofy! said:


>





ky07 said:


>



*It will surely be missed! *


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## Mayra




----------



## donaldduck352

*I always wanted too stand in snow!!






This was from Suess Landing 2weeks ago!!*


----------



## Mayra




----------



## willis37862

I just wanted to say I love this thread   Thanks to everyone who contributes to it ! It's been two years since we were last at US/IOA and it looks like it might be another two   so it's great to see everyone's photos


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *I always wanted too stand in snow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from Suess Landing 2weeks ago!!*


*
yeah ... but that's not REAL snow  *


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> yeah ... but that's not REAL snow  *



*This is the closest thing for me!! *


----------



## d4est

I could send you some of the real stuff...we've got plenty coming our way...


----------



## BuckeyeGuy28

poffles said:


>



Never understood why outside of a restaurant there'd be a guy throwing up


----------



## patster734

BuckeyeGuy28 said:


> Never understood why outside of a restaurant there'd be a guy throwing up



Maybe it could be construed as being mouth-watering!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## tlrotzoll

Finally going to post from my Nov trip!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## donaldduck352

patster734 said:


> Maybe it could be construed as being mouth-watering!




* Thats the way I look at it!! *


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


>



*Man thats one big monkey   
Great pic  *


----------



## tlrotzoll

My POTD


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

who's the chix metro?


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> who's the chix metro?


Two people who wouldn't get out of the way. They stood there for at least 20 mins...just standing there ruining everyone's pictures.


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Two people who wouldn't get out of the way. They stood there for at least 20 mins...just standing there ruining everyone's pictures.



I hate that...it's very rude!  

The first time we took Bubba to Disney, we stayed at ASMo because of Herbie being there...that was the only reason.  Well, by the time we got there, he wasn't...he was out for rehab   

The following year, we stopped by (in our rental car) to see and get pix with him.  Dontcha know, there were rude little girls constantly in our shot.  I mean I blantenly said, "Bubba stand here so I can get a pic of you with Herbie".  Think they (or their parents) got the hint?  NO!  I am one to mouth off, so I had to ask the little girls, nicely, to get out of my shot


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> I hate that...it's very rude!
> 
> The first time we took Bubba to Disney, we stayed at ASMo because of Herbie being there...that was the only reason.  Well, by the time we got there, he wasn't...he was out for rehab
> 
> The following year, we stopped by (in our rental car) to see and get pix with him.  Dontcha know, there were rude little girls constantly in our shot.  I mean I blantenly said, "Bubba stand here so I can get a pic of you with Herbie".  Think they (or their parents) got the hint?  NO!  I am one to mouth off, so I had to ask the little girls, nicely, to get out of my shot


Yup...happens all the time unfortunately. Now when I become an expert with Photoshop, maybe it won't be much of an issue...I'll just make them disappear. But until then...


----------



## dolphindan1

here is mine from last week


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## Mayra




----------



## pixeegrl

ParkSleuth said:


>


I remember seeing them! I wish I had gotten pics of the poinsettia girls. They were so cool!


----------



## pixeegrl

The best Milkshakes are at Lombard's....mmmmm....and those Pina' Colada slushies are to die for!!!!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## HB2K

Took these in early December.  This was hands down the best show I've seen in Orlando.


----------



## HB2K




----------



## HB2K




----------



## HB2K




----------



## kupperman

subscribing!


----------



## HB2K




----------



## HB2K




----------



## HB2K




----------



## HB2K




----------



## HB2K




----------



## HB2K




----------



## HB2K




----------



## madalynns mom

I just found this thread and it is AWESOME!! What a great way to get excited for my upcomming trip. Thank you all so much for sharing your pics Only problem is I can't stop looking!!! My butt hurts from sitting at my computer for so long


----------



## tlrotzoll

One for today.  I only wish that I had a trip scheduled.


----------



## ky07




----------



## HB2K




----------



## HB2K




----------



## HB2K




----------



## HB2K




----------



## kupperman

bump!   Lovin the pics!


----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## mareed

Taken last March.  Looking forward to going back with DH without kids on our Anniversary trip this year!


----------



## tlrotzoll

Here is another:


----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## tlrotzoll

I hope I didn't post this one already.


----------



## ky07




----------



## dc1964

night shot from city walk


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## ky07




----------



## kupperman

Anymore pics? I'm getting excited about my trip in Feb.


----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## kupperman

Love it. Thanks!


----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## Metro West




----------



## kupperman

Love the pics everyone!


----------



## WDW FAN8403

kupperman said:


> Love the pics everyone!



do they still have the delorian (sp?) at Universal even the ride is not there?


----------



## joviroxx

WDW FAN8403 said:


> do they still have the delorian (sp?) at Universal even the ride is not there?



Just got back last night, it was there this past weekend.


----------



## Metro West

WDW FAN8403 said:


> do they still have the delorian (sp?) at Universal even the ride is not there?


----------



## Akdar

Metro West said:


>



Man, I miss that place, was there at least 7 times during my HHN trip last October.  The singer/guitar player asked me over the mic if I lived upstairs, he was a lot of fun, as were our CSW meets.

Here is Sherry and I inside Finnegan's before the houses opened at HHN18






Here is a typical CSW meet, Mac might know some of these guys!  The tall guy to my right was the guy walking around HHN with the Rat in his mouth.  He was so cool!


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

We loooove Finnagin's too! Great Burgers and Beer!


----------



## patster734

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> We loooove Finnagin's too! Great Burgers and Beer!



We do too!  We go for the Irish food:  Irish Fish and Chips, Bangers and Mash, Corned Beef and Cabbage, and the Sheperd's Pie.  

















We've also done both beer samplers.  Some of the samples we liked, others we did not.


----------



## kupperman

Gonna have to try that beer sampler!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Since we're on the topic of Finnegan's ... here's one from our Oct trip ... we grabbed the comfy chairs by the bar ... 




*


----------



## Metro West




----------



## NashvilleTrio




----------



## TigerKat

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Since we're on the topic of Finnegan's ... here's one from our Oct trip ... we grabbed the comfy chairs by the bar ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ooohhhhhh, now I really want to go here. It looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Laurabearz

It is just sick how excited I am to see the TRACK IN PERSON!!! I dont even care it's not open, I am just TRACK HAPPY!!!




Metro West said:


>


----------



## Laurabearz




----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## bubba's mom

Guys...is it only me, or does the new RRR track just seem to not "go" with the rest of the colors of NY?    That red sticks out like a sore thumb to me....  

That said...still SO excited to ride it this year


----------



## donaldduck352

bubba's mom said:


> Guys...is it only me, or does the new RRR track just seem to not "go" with the rest of the colors of NY?    That red sticks out like a sore thumb to me....
> 
> That said...still SO excited to ride it this year



*Thinking about it your right..It should of blended into the backdrop-grey blue.. 

But seeing this thing in person,its huge..From the front of BMG all the way to the other side of the park..WOW!!!

I think its gonna be better then the Hulk and DD combined..4 break lines-90 degree lift hill..Its gonna be something!!*


----------



## Laurabearz

donaldduck352 said:


>





bubba's mom said:


> Guys...is it only me, or does the new RRR track just seem to not "go" with the rest of the colors of NY?    That red sticks out like a sore thumb to me....
> 
> That said...still SO excited to ride it this year



It's amazing from the above perspective, how it resembles sky scrapers. I wonder if there will be anything hanging off the coaster to make it blend in more....


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## subtchr

A few from this past Friday and Saturday:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## VanessasMom




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## TigerKat

MetroWest - I'm a semi-newbie when it comes to US/IOA, where and what is that pic????


----------



## Metro West

TigerKat said:


> MetroWest - I'm a semi-newbie when it comes to US/IOA, where and what is that pic????


 That's the Backwater Bar at Port of Entry in IOA. Confisco Grille is around front.


----------



## Rileygirl

Metrowest, that picture of Confisco and the backwater bar -- I dont know why, but it looks very star warsy to me -- perhaps its the turret thing -- looks like Jabba the huts place do you think?

Great pic

Thanks


----------



## TigerKat

Metro West said:


> That's the Backwater Bar at Port of Entry in IOA. Confisco Grille is around front.



Thanks, I always like to know where all the bars are!


----------



## Akdar

Metro West said:


> That's the Backwater Bar at Port of Entry in IOA.



Second Personal Fav, next to Finnegan's!  It was third, when the (insert moment of silence here....................) Alchemy Bar by the Enchanted Oak was still standing


----------



## teresared

Spiderman trying desperately to get my son's attention.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

I wonder what the guy with the video camera was filming for?  Maybe some sort of Nascar or National Guard commercial?  Looks like a professional type camera, not just a family video camera.
-Melissa


ParkSleuth said:


>


----------



## Metro West

This shot of the HR3 was taken while standing on the bridge under the Hulk. This should give you some perspective of how tall the lift hill is. Sorry it's a little fuzzy.


----------



## F-L-A

Metro West said:


> This shot of the HR3 was taken while standing on the bridge under the Hulk. This should give you some perspective of how tall the lift hill is.



That's actually just the brake run/second drop. The lift hill/first drop will be taller.


----------



## ParkSleuth

NashvilleTrio said:


> I wonder what the guy with the video camera was filming for?  Maybe some sort of Nascar or National Guard commercial?  Looks like a professional type camera, not just a family video camera.
> -Melissa



He works for a local news station.  He was getting all kinds of swooping shots over and around the car.


----------



## ldmilton

F-L-A said:


> That's actually just the brake run/second drop. The lift hill/first drop will be taller.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## tezza_init

subtchr said:


> A few from this past Friday and Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love* that Dragons shot. Where was that taken from ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> T


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## Metro West




----------



## d4est




----------



## Mayra




----------



## d4est




----------



## Metro West




----------



## kupperman

d4est said:


>



Hey I saw this lady a couple of weeks ago. She was scary..loved the way she looked at people!


----------



## donaldduck352

*For the coaster junkies!!
Its A shirt, if YA wanted too know,at IOA!!!*


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## d4est

kupperman said:


> Hey I saw this lady a couple of weeks ago. She was scary..loved the way she looked at people!



Very creepy, huh?  She does a great job in that role!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

ParkSleuth said:


>



Does anyone know if this is the same Moe's chain that is in NH? My dh loves, loves, loves Moe's!


----------



## ParkSleuth

Worfiedoodles said:


> Does anyone know if this is the same Moe's chain that is in NH? My dh loves, loves, loves Moe's!



I'm pretty sure it's different.  It looks like the one in New Hampshire is a sandwich shop but this Moe's has burritos, tacos, fajitas, etc.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Debs Hill

Where at Universal is this going to be?!
Debsx


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Debs Hill said:


> Where at Universal is this going to be?!
> Debsx



At the top of Lombard Street and the second level exit of the Cineplex. I think this "food court" is going in the old DAPY (glow-in-the-dark store) location.


----------



## ky07

NashvilleTrio said:


> At the top of Lombard Street and the second level exit of the Cineplex. I think this "food court" is going in the old DAPY (glow-in-the-dark store) location.


*When is it going to open ???*


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *When is it going to open ???*



I hear they are aiming for February...


The bar is scheduled to open in February.

Whopper Bars will feature a third of Burger King's regular menu, along with alcohol at some locations.


I think Todd needs to do some super-sleuthing and report back


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> I hear they are aiming for February...
> 
> 
> The bar is scheduled to open in February.
> 
> Whopper Bars will feature a third of Burger King's regular menu, along with alcohol at some locations.
> 
> 
> I think Todd needs to do some super-sleuthing and report back


----------



## donaldduck352

*A Whopper and A beer???I'm game... *


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> I hear they are aiming for February...
> 
> 
> The bar is scheduled to open in February.
> 
> Whopper Bars will feature a third of Burger King's regular menu, along with alcohol at some locations.
> 
> 
> I think Todd needs to do some super-sleuthing and report back


I will see what I can find out this weekend at the Pat Benatar concert!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I will see what I can find out this weekend at the Pat Benatar concert!


*Lucky ducky  *


----------



## d4est




----------



## Metro West




----------



## d4est




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Metro West said:


>



Loved the Horror Make up show, they even incorporated my oldest son
in the show. Asked him his name and were telling him " The Monster"
slept under his bed  , we have it all on tape too, the show was hilarious. A must do


----------



## Metro West




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

[/IMG]


----------



## Metro West




----------



## disneyfan67

Let me give this a try.


----------



## bubba's mom

disneyfan67 said:


> Let me give this a try.




WAH-LA!  You did it!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## disneyfan67

bubba's mom said:


> WAH-LA!  You did it!




I was looking through my photo account and saw a few Universal pictures from my last vacation. I wasn't sure if it would appear or post correctly. It seems I was worried for nothing.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ParkSleuth




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

I know this isn't "The Parks" but I love it, my son on the HRH slide~ wwwwwweeeeeee!!!


----------



## Metro West

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> I know this isn't "The Parks" but I love it, my boys in the HRH Pool


 They sure seem to be having a good time!


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

They sure did Metro, we were at the pool every morning at opening
All 4 of us had it to our selves, can't wait to go back


----------



## Metro West




----------



## d4est




----------



## t-and-a

ParkSleuth said:


>


I've never seen the Element store; is it new? Where is it?


----------



## Metro West

t-and-a said:


> I've never seen the Element store; is it new? Where is it?


Yes...it's new. It just opened a while ago and it's located beside NASCAR.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Our favorite place for strawberry ice cream...


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


>


*Great night shot!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well done!!!!*


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Great night shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done!!!!*


 Thank you!


----------



## JackandSally79

Taken 1/09


----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## JackandSally79




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ldmilton

Metro West said:


>



Yummy...Death by Caramel Cheesecake!   Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Golden_Eagle426

Awesome photos everyone!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07




----------



## porknbeans

I'm enjoying the pics.  Keep them coming.


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


>



*I'm gonna miss the dragons out front,unless they bring it back with HP!!*


----------



## Seaera

donaldduck352 said:


> *I'm gonna miss the dragons out front,unless they bring it back with HP!!*




Me too!  They really should bring them back when HP land is all done.


----------



## wicket2005

May be wrong but I thought I had read they had broken up when they were taken down.  That's not to say they couldn't replace them but I think they will retheme to HP.


----------



## Darcy03231




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Ddennis37




----------



## Ddennis37

I tried to post my picture 2 or 3 days ago but my post isn't showing. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## donaldduck352

Ddennis37 said:


> I tried to post my picture 2 or 3 days ago but my post isn't showing. Anyone know what's up?



*You only got 11 post under your belt,I dont know what the min is but 11 is to low!!*


----------



## Darcy03231




----------



## phamton

Ddennis37 said:


> I tried to post my picture 2 or 3 days ago but my post isn't showing. Anyone know what's up?



It had a moderator approval status because of the low post count.  I see it was posted yesterday afternoon but I didn't see it until today.  It should be showing up now.  Sorry, you had to wait.  It is a great picture!


----------



## brocklesnar69

Metro West said:


>




mmmmm. Looks yummy. However, Im guessing one cinnimon roll probably goes for $5.00-$7.50


----------



## Darcy03231




----------



## pink elephants

I love these photos.  They're really making me excited to see the real place.
(wish I could show them to DD but since the trip is a surprise, I have to keep them to myself. )

One question:  Where is this taken?


Darcy03231 said:


>


----------



## Darcy03231

It's Dudley Do Right's Ripsaw Falls and was taken on the bridge between Toon Lagoon and Jurassic Park in Islands of Adventure.


----------



## bgreen82

man i cant wait to get back to spiderman, mummy and the rest. oct. is so far away after looking at pictures.


----------



## Darcy03231




----------



## Darcy03231




----------



## tezza_init

Just arrived back in the UK today ! More on... http://www.flickr.com/photos/tps58/sets/72157616417539187/

Cheers


----------



## Darcy03231




----------



## pink elephants

I'm working my way through this thread and having a great time doing it.  



Metro West said:


>



I love this sign.  Where is it?


----------



## ky07

pink elephants said:


> I'm working my way through this thread and having a great time doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this sign.  Where is it?


*Thats at MIB*


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## pink elephants

ky07 said:


> *Thats at MIB*


Thanks.  Hey, I have a quick question for you:  did the other redheads manage to get you on either DD or Hulk when you were there last year (I remember reading threats that they would )?


----------



## fanoforlando

we were thee for the last day of Mardi Gras, we had such a blast that we are already planning next years mardi gras trip!!!


----------



## fanoforlando




----------



## ky07

pink elephants said:


> Thanks.  Hey, I have a quick question for you:  did the other redheads manage to get you on either DD or Hulk when you were there last year (I remember reading threats that they would )?


*Yeah that was Bubbas mom and I did the hulk in the past and love riding it but never did DD cause I was always too chicken and she got me to ride it and even got my 2 DS's and DW to ride them for the first time and now they love them *


----------



## Metro West

pink elephants said:


> Thanks.  Hey, I have a quick question for you:  did the other redheads manage to get you on either DD or Hulk when you were there last year (I remember reading threats that they would )?


 I don't know but Lawrence WILL ride both this year...I guarantee it!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I don't know but Lawrence WILL ride both this year...I guarantee it!


*Won't be able to avoid them cause DW loves them now and have a feeling that I would be dragged kicking and screaming even if I don't want too *


----------



## ky07




----------



## bubba's mom

Hulk & DD RULE!!!  







(mummy too  )


----------



## Metro West

Such a great group that was! Sorry I missed it.


----------



## fanoforlando

oooooooooooo next time we go i will have to hit up Revenge of the Mummy!!!

we ddnt get to ride it  because of the wait time, IIRC it was 60 mins and we wanted to get front row seats to the Mardi Gras parade...


we'll be back there memorial day wknd tho


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Such a great group that was! Sorry I missed it.


*Yeah I wish we all could get together agian this year but going in june instead of july *


----------



## Darcy03231




----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Yeah I wish we all could get together agian this year but going in june instead of july *


 Well...you know I live here right? Just let me know and I'll be there.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Well...you know I live here right? Just let me know and I'll be there.


*Sounds good to me and we will be there june 21- 28 *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Sounds good to me and we will be there june 21- 28 *



*I'll be there at least one of tho's days.I will be like you Lawerence,Your gonna drag me on kicking and screaming(DD that is)Hulk is easy,just hold on tight and hope no kids can hear me curse!!!*


----------



## cyctorres




----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *I'll be there at least one of tho's days.I will be like you Lawerence,Your gonna drag me on kicking and screaming(DD that is)Hulk is easy,just hold on tight and hope no kids can hear me curse!!!*


*The only thing that bothers me about DD is that I am a big guy and always winde up with the normal seats and the tm has to shove with all thier might to lock it and you don't hear me yell cause the ride is scary but I can't breathe *


----------



## Metro West




----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *The only thing that bothers me about DD is that I am a big guy and always winde up with the normal seats and the tm has to shove with all thier might to lock it and you don't hear me yell cause the ride is scary but I can't breathe *




* I know exactly what your saying!!*


----------



## MorningGlory

Anyone think this pic looks kinda fake?






I took it myself.  I think it's just a mix of the lighting and spideys suit fabric.


----------



## ky07

MorningGlory said:


> Anyone think this pic looks kinda fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took it myself.  I think it's just a mix of the lighting and spideys suit fabric.


Its a good pic


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## cyctorres




----------



## FtWildrns5

Well, I thought I knew what I was doing but I guess not.  I'll post them when I figure it out.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom

FtWildrns5 said:


> Well, I thought I knew what I was doing but I guess not.  I'll post them when I figure it out.




too many "http://"s


----------



## FtWildrns5

Thanks for the help, here's some more.


----------



## caribear

Would love to see some pictures of the kid's play areas (or kiddie rides)! I did see the neat carousel! Thanks!


----------



## bubba's mom

Taken from my 2007 TR...

Everyone decided to go to Curious George's playarea. I took off Bubba's shoes and shirt to keep them dry, since I knew he wouldn't stay completely dry.  He ran around having a good time and was on the second story of the firehouse when I heard the bell.  I didn't tell Bubba what happens when that bell rings, I wanted him to be surprised!  He was on the  second level squirting others with the water cannons when the  water started ....he jumped back out of the way in enough time to NOT get soaked.  He did get a little wet, but not drenched...yet.    He had a good time playing and exploring and finding out what doors squirt water at you and when you pull on a rope, water shoots out of the pipe it's attached to.... it was fun for him to be running around having some good clean fun!   Picture  HERE   and PIC HERE.

Exploring town, they came across the Ball Factory.  It's an indoor area with tonz of foam balls.  They have some mesh bags for you to collect balls in, but they are few and far between.  My tip would be to bring a plastic grocery bag to gather balls in.  You can collect the balls and  levitate them, or shoot them across the room or into the collection bin  high above the floor.  Every so often, the bin tilts over and dumps it's contents all over the floor and you start all over again.  There are also huge hoses that act like vacuums to suck the balls up to the collection bin.  It's a great play area that kids will have lots of fun in.


----------



## cyctorres




----------



## caribear

bubba's mom said:


> Taken from my 2007 TR...
> 
> Everyone decided to go to Curious George's playarea. I took off Bubba's shoes and shirt to keep them dry, since I knew he wouldn't stay completely dry.  He ran around having a good time and was on the second story of the firehouse when I heard the bell.  I didn't tell Bubba what happens when that bell rings, I wanted him to be surprised!  He was on the  second level squirting others with the water cannons when the  water started ....he jumped back out of the way in enough time to NOT get soaked.  He did get a little wet, but not drenched...yet.    He had a good time playing and exploring and finding out what doors squirt water at you and when you pull on a rope, water shoots out of the pipe it's attached to.... it was fun for him to be running around having some good clean fun!   Picture  HERE   and PIC HERE.
> 
> Exploring town, they came across the Ball Factory.  It's an indoor area with tonz of foam balls.  They have some mesh bags for you to collect balls in, but they are few and far between.  My tip would be to bring a plastic grocery bag to gather balls in.  You can collect the balls and  levitate them, or shoot them across the room or into the collection bin  high above the floor.  Every so often, the bin tilts over and dumps it's contents all over the floor and you start all over again.  There are also huge hoses that act like vacuums to suck the balls up to the collection bin.  It's a great play area that kids will have lots of fun in.




Thanks so much for the TR and pictures!!!


----------



## tracyd3

FtWildrns5,

I saw your picture of Shaggy and Scooby.  Great picture!
Where does the Mystery Machine come out at?  Is it a scheduled thing or is it just random throughout the day?  My son would love to see that.

Thanks


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## FloraFauna

Metro West said:


>



I love this picture.  I wish I were seeing it in person right now


----------



## JohnnySharp2




----------



## Darcy03231




----------



## Mayra




----------



## NashvilleTrio

Time for a little bump on this thread...


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Here are my four favorites from last December. I know it's more than one, but I've never posted here!


----------



## arbolita

I'll post a few from my trip last summer =)


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Akdar

We always see them, so it's time they get a pic on here!


----------



## Akdar

From today's animal actors show.


----------



## donaldduck352

Akdar said:


> From today's animal actors show.



*And to think seeing that pic that we are so close of bieng this,,1DNA chrotosome makes us humen or a monkey.Makes you wonder..
I've seen people with less IQ's then that orangeten..Huuummm.....*


----------



## disneywithfive

Thanks to those who are posting the water fountain/kids play areas pictures!!!!!  My daughter takes medication that makes her extremely sensitive to the summer heat and this is giving my loads of ideas on how to keep her cool.


----------



## Akdar




----------



## Akdar

Not sure who these people are, but I like the way the picture shows how soaked you get riding Dudley


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Akdar

With storms almost every night we were there, I was bound to get a pic of a rainbow.  Too bad it was through a screen that couldn't be opened


----------



## Nellas Elensar

beautiful rainbow picture!!!


----------



## Akdar

I think he liked my camera


----------



## tlrotzoll

Akdar said:


>




Where is this?


----------



## re121258

tlrotzoll said:


> Where is this?



Margaritaville


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

tlrotzoll said:


> Where is this?





re121258 said:


> Margaritaville


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



Hey!  That looks familiar..............


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



*Welcome to Florida where it can rain anytime!!*


----------



## tlrotzoll

re121258 said:


> Margaritaville



Thanks!  We are going to be down there in a couple weeks, however, we won't be going to Universal.  I am so bummed!  It is going to be hard to be that close & not go!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Don Pacho

​


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


>



*Oh,one of the hidden gems to be found at IOA!!*


----------



## Mayra




----------



## jmskinner

I finally finished looking at all 158 pages of posts here.  Great pictures everyone. After July Iwill finally be able to post my own.  Reminds me, must go buy that other memory card.


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


>


 You know...in all the years and as many times as I've been to IOA, I've never seen that fish school.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> You know...in all the years and as many times as I've been to IOA, I've never seen that fish school.



*Ya'll trained me well,look for the little things,Its on one of the trails off Me Ship The O'live!!

Another gem!!!!*


----------



## Mayra




----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## I<3stitch626

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> [/IMG]



hey everyone...i know this pic was posted a while ago but i was wondering where this is located/is it still there?? haha
my best friend and i would totally amuse ourselves taking pics w/ that hahaha 

love this thread =]


----------



## bubba's mom

That is at a table in front of Wimpy's burgers over by the Popeye ride in IOA.


----------



## I<3stitch626

Clifton said:


> Letting you know it hasn't vanished from existence



ANOTHER QUESTION!
anyone aware of where this is located now?? is it still in the park/viewable by the public??


----------



## I<3stitch626

bubba's mom said:


> That is at a table in front of Wimpy's burgers over by the Popeye ride in IOA.



thank youu =]


----------



## Metro West




----------



## 2infinityandbeyond

Thanks to those of you posting the photos.    It gives those of us who have never been to US a good idea of what we can expect.


----------



## Metro West

I<3stitch626 said:


> ANOTHER QUESTION!
> anyone aware of where this is located now?? is it still in the park/viewable by the public??


 It's located on the corner  of 7th Avenue & South Street...not far from The Blues Brothers show.


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## Mayra




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Metro West said:


>




The best ride in my family's opinion!!


----------



## dogodisney

2infinityandbeyond said:


> Thanks to those of you posting the photos.    It gives those of us who have never been to US a good idea of what we can expect.



 I agree! Thank you all!


----------



## I<3stitch626

Metro West said:


> It's located on the corner  of 7th Avenue & South Street...not far from The Blues Brothers show.



sweet! thank you


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West

I<3stitch626 said:


> sweet! thank you


 Certainly...you can check out the BTTF DeLorean as well.


----------



## Sir Robin Hood

Mayra said:


>


A true classic that can't be outdone.  We always make this ride a priority during any visit.


----------



## Metro West

Here's an oldie but goodie:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West

A night shot down Hollywood Blvd. during Mardi Gras this year:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## silverangel879

Hi Everybody!

Nice Pics! It's a nice update. I haven't been since 2005 ...but I'm going this weekend!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Metro - your night pics are getting better every time *


----------



## mickeymommy3

This was her way of refusing to exit the ride.


----------



## mickeymommy3




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## acc82

For anybody who was wondering if the Hulk was the coaster for them.....






and from the original US.......twister and the 'new york skyline'.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## brocklesnar69

Great pictures everybody! Keep them coming. 



acc82 said:


> For anybody who was wondering if the Hulk was the coaster for them.....




Nice pic. Hulk is probably the _best_
 coaster at Universal.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## acc82

bilge rat barges:


----------



## La2kw

We just got back from a great trip to WDW, Universal and Miami.  I've got lots of pics to share, so I better get started.


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## jmskinner

Just back from our first trip and so excited I finally have pics to post!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## La2kw




----------



## La2kw




----------



## jmskinner




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## La2kw

WWOHP Construction


----------



## Sir Robin Hood

La2kw said:


>


Aah such a calm afternoon on the shores of Amity harbor.  What possibly could go wrong? (_Insert Jaws theme music_)


----------



## La2kw

Sir Robin Hood said:


> Aah such a calm afternoon on the shores of Amity harbor.  What possibly could go wrong? (_Insert Jaws theme music_)



Maybe this?


----------



## Mayra




----------



## JackandSally79




----------



## Metro West

Since we're in the Christmas mood:


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Christmas in July


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## disneywithfive




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## jayduk

jayduk = EXCITED!!!

I love looking at these photos, i'll try to figure out how to post my own tonight!


----------



## jayduk

jayduk = EXCITED!!!

I love looking at these photos, i'll try to figure out how to post my own tonight! Keep em coming!


----------



## Don Pacho

My Tricerator's encounter







.​


----------



## pantherlj

Don Pacho said:


> My Tricerator's encounter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​





Cool! What's this? My 6 year old (daughter!) loves dinos and the triceratops is one of her favorites. Does that dino move? We just decided to go to Universal and IOA a couple of weeks ago so not sure about all the attractions yet. Where exactly is this?

Thanks


----------



## Don Pacho

pantherlj said:


> Cool! What's this? My 6 year old (daughter!) loves dinos and the triceratops is one of her favorites. Does that dino move? We just decided to go to Universal and IOA a couple of weeks ago so not sure about all the attractions yet. Where exactly is this?
> 
> Thanks




That was the Triceratops Encounter back in 2004.
That was one the biggest animatronics I've seen. It was so real that I always heard people asking , "is he real?" Yes, he is very real, the guide used to  reply. And people believed it.
They closed the attraction. I don't know why.


----------



## SNylund

Don Pacho said:


> That was the Triceratops Encounter back in 2004.
> That was one the biggest animatronics I've seen. It was so real that I always heard people asking , "is he real?" Yes, he is very real, the guide used to  reply. And people believed it.
> They closed the attraction. I don't know why.



That's a shame too. They need to bring this back.  I can't imagine why they would have gotten rid of this attraction. Even if it broke down alot, which is the only reason I could fathom, seems like it worked quite a bit.  Working some is better than not having it at all.  It definitely added to the JP area. And the ride line que was really cool too.  Universal needs to stop getting rid of things. Like I was very upset they got rid of the Oak Tavern too.  They need to keep everything and only add when they make changes.


----------



## pantherlj

Don Pacho said:


> That was the Triceratops Encounter back in 2004.
> That was one the biggest animatronics I've seen. It was so real that I always heard people asking , "is he real?" Yes, he is very real, the guide used to  reply. And people believed it.
> They closed the attraction. I don't know why.



Oh man bummed that it isn't there anymore 

Thanks for letting me know though so I didn't waste 1/2 a day looking for it LOL

We say Walking with the Dinosaurs last winter - AMAZING animatronics for dinos.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Don Pacho

.​


----------



## Mayra




----------



## D. Crockett




----------



## Mayra




----------



## pantherlj

Mayra said:


>



Where are these at?

Thanks!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm not the original poster, but the dinos are in the Discovery Center in the Jurassic Park area of IOA. It's great for kids -- you can watch a dinosaur egg hatch!


----------



## WWEDUDE




----------



## Mayra

Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm not the original poster, but the dinos are in the Discovery Center in the Jurassic Park area of IOA. It's great for kids -- you can watch a dinosaur egg hatch!



yes! that's the Discovery Center. My DS had a great time


----------



## jayduk




----------



## Metro West

WWEDUDE said:


>


 For the life of me I can't place which attraction that's from.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> For the life of me I can't place which attraction that's from.



*To the right as you enter Dr Doom,across from the arcade.*


----------



## RAPstar




----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *To the right as you enter Dr Doom,across from the arcade.*


 That's why I've never seen it...I don't like Dr. Doom's Fearfall.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Metro West said:


> That's why I've never seen it...I don't like Dr. Doom's Fearfall.



That just so happens to be the area I photographed most 





_Woo, Latveria!_


----------



## Metro West

WWEDUDE said:


> That just so happens to be the area I photographed most


 Sorry...I just don't pay attention to rides I don't like.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Metro West said:


> Sorry...I just don't pay attention to rides I don't like.



I started feeling that way after a few rides. 

I'm not really a fan the sudden stop at the top.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West

Slow day? I don't think so...this was at 10:30 this morning!


----------



## schumigirl

This is my very first post on pic of the day, my fav 2 rides as viewed from our room.......


----------



## pantherlj

Metro West said:


> Slow day? I don't think so...this was at 10:30 this morning!



Yikes! Not what I was hoping to see in September. Hope it slows down - we arrive next Saturday for our first experience of Universal. Can't wait to tell the girls!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Slow day? I don't think so...this was at 10:30 this morning!



And they say we are in a reccesion???


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## donaldduck352

stpetedisneydad said:


>



*The more I look at it the more it really does take away from the New York theme..*


----------



## Mayra




----------



## mickeymommy3




----------



## Metro West




----------



## mvansear

Couldn't find this thread had to do a search for it, maybe time for a new US/IOA pic of the day thread


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## cherry-pops




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Nellas Elensar

Here is a pic from 2006's rendition of Beetlejuice's Graveyard Revue:


----------



## astrocreep2000




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From 2006...one of my favorite places to be in CityWalk.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## astrocreep2000




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006, waiting for the show to begin:


----------



## astrocreep2000




----------



## Metro West

Those are some great pics Creep!


----------



## cherry-pops

I know it's only just turned November, but it's never too early for Christmas!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From 1999, on JPRA - I'm in the 2nd row in the fourth seat...my father's to the left of me and my brother's to the right of me - This was the very first log flume ride I rode:


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

^^ That's too funny, I can't tell if your enjoying it or not~LOL


----------



## astrocreep2000

Those are some great pics Creep!  
Thanks


----------



## astrocreep2000




----------



## Metallicat




----------



## Nellas Elensar

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> ^^ That's too funny, I can't tell if your enjoying it or not~LOL



LOL!!! Yeah, I see what you mean.  I enjoyed it immensely. Come to think of it, that pic was purchased the second time we rode it that day.

For today's pic, from June 2006:


----------



## astrocreep2000




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## astrocreep2000




----------



## Mad Hattered

Taken last week during early morning fog...


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006, from CityWalk:


----------



## astrocreep2000




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## astrocreep2000




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006, "He did it!":


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006, Frank the Pug from the Animal Actors show (sorry for the bad quality):


----------



## astrocreep2000




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## ky07

[/IMG]


----------



## DisneyGerry

http://www.flickr.com/photos/46810134@N02/4296749428/


----------



## ky07

[/IMG]


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## ky07




----------



## astrocreep2000




----------



## donaldduck352

astrocreep2000 said:


>



*Great nite picture of Popeye!!*


----------



## ky07




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## donaldduck352

Nellas Elensar said:


> From June 2006:



*Ah the Beetljuice show.Love it.Good for the ladys and GREAT for the men!!*


----------



## JAL2525

donaldduck352 said:


> *Ah the Beetljuice show.Love it.Good for the ladys and GREAT for the men!!*


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## pixeegrl

I'm sure there's many more pics like this one but here you go!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## astrocreep2000




----------



## gaganbal

Don Poncho,

I can't see your pictures. Why not?


----------



## astrocreep2000




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## sjms71

Great pictures!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Moon Child

^^^ One of my all time fav rides!!!!


----------



## Moon Child

Who wants a ride on The Cat in The Hat?







[/IMG]


----------



## bubba's mom

and did you get "yelled at" for taking that pic? 

They are STRICT about photography on that freakin ride!


----------



## oliver200137724

bubba's mom said:


> and did you get "yelled at" for taking that pic?
> 
> They are STRICT about photography on that freakin ride!



Aint that the truth.....  Try and take one little pic and its like "Big Brother"  watching and ready to pounce.....


----------



## Moon Child

bubba's mom said:


> and did you get "yelled at" for taking that pic?
> 
> They are STRICT about photography on that freakin ride!



Not for the pic, I took it real quick b4 the ride took off 
but one time we did try and tape some, and the "voice" came on to yell at us


----------



## bubba's mom

If you look up as you are going thru the ride, you can see there is a camera mounted above the track in every 'room'....dat's how they see you to yell at you.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## NashvilleTrio




----------



## oliver200137724

just learned how to post pictures... and having so much fun....















Ok Last picture for now but this is my favorite. It took me three years to ge a picture with Alex.  it seemed each year i wanted one (when i was there) the wind was too fast for him to come out and meet and greet. but last year i finally captured my picture with the "cat".


----------



## xApril

It's from my cell phone but it surprisingly came out pretty good...


----------



## winterhart534

Hey cool! Post #2500 on page 167 is my uncle Danny! (The guy, not the chimp! )

He worked for SeaWorld when I was a little girl (early 80's) and then started training animals for a lot of Universal movies in the mid-90's. Guess we better see his show when we're there in August, huh?


----------



## Stephanator

October 2009


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## Victoria3

Mardi Gras 2010


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West

Here's another:


----------



## DisneyGerry

On River Adventure back in JP at IOA for Grad Bash Friday night

http://www.flickr.com/photos/46810134@N02/4554104893/


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


>





EVERY year we end up here at least once for lunch.

Good selection and reasonable $$.

(pizza is pretty good too)


----------



## Dismom+two

Here is one of my new shots at IOA


----------



## Stephanator

April 11, 2010  on my solo day at Universal


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## palavra

June 2007






We are returning in 2011 and can't wait!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## alamashdar

We are gong to US/IOA in June. Is the Christmas store I keep seeing in these pics open year round? Where is is located?
Thanks  Christmas is my favorite holiday


----------



## Claire-Bear

alamashdar said:


> We are gong to US/IOA in June. Is the Christmas store I keep seeing in these pics open year round? Where is is located?
> Thanks  Christmas is my favorite holiday



Yeah! It's a year-round store located in the Port of Entry (first area you walk through).




(Not my photo)


----------



## Metro West

alamashdar said:


> We are gong to US/IOA in June. Is the Christmas store I keep seeing in these pics open year round? Where is is located?
> Thanks  Christmas is my favorite holiday


 I just took some a couple of weeks ago...I'll post when I get home from work.


----------



## alamashdar

Thank you both so much!! I can't wait to see the pics!
I'm super excited! This is our first time ever to US/IOA.


----------



## Metro West

Here are a few pictures. I'll take more when I go back.


----------



## alamashdar

I love them!!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## marivaid




----------



## Metro West




----------



## marivaid




----------



## Victoria3




----------



## WWEDUDE




----------



## Mayra

Hard Rock


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Bradsdadg

Yeah! Finally made it through 170+ pages!! Great pictures everyone, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Moon Child

Mayra said:


>



Love that ride!


----------



## donaldduck352

Moon Child said:


> Love that ride!



*We do also.Get some great photos from there!!*


----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## donaldduck352

astrocreep2000 said:


> [/IMG]



*I love the angle of that picture!!

Was that from the boat from RPR??*


----------



## Mayra




----------



## astrocreep2000

donaldduck352 said:


> *I love the angle of that picture!!
> 
> Was that from the boat from RPR??*



Thanks. Actually I was standing right next to it close as possible.


----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Victoria3




----------



## Mayra




----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## wilma-bride




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Lou Holtz

You've gotta update those two pictures, Metro!


----------



## Metro West

Lou Holtz said:


> You've gotta update those two pictures, Metro!


 Well I haven't been for a while. But when I do go back over, I will take newer pictures of those signs.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## ChevyNat

From our 2007 trip...


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Murphman




----------



## Murphman




----------



## Metro West

WOW! That is certainly awesome!


----------



## Magpie

Congratulations!  What a cool wedding!


----------



## deedeew80

Wow!  What a great way to get married!!!  So fun!!


----------



## Murphman

Thanks guys!  Here's another:


----------



## mm42197

Murphman said:


> Thanks guys!  Here's another:



SUPER COOL  my DS was like WOW cool are there more  I love that you got Wolverine in there!


----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## Mayra




----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## SrisonS

(click pic for its Flickr page)


----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## SrisonS

(click pic for its Flickr page)


----------



## diberry

SrisonS said:


> (click pic for its Flickr page)


Perfect!!


----------



## SrisonS

diberry said:


> Perfect!!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

(click pic for its Flickr page)


----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## SrisonS

(click pic for its Flickr page)


----------



## jnjusoioa

Murphman said:


> Thanks guys!  Here's another:



_Oh my gosh, how in the world did you ever set that up?? That is way cool, I wish I could for sure find a man that would agree to a wedding like that, that has just got to be the neatest thing I have ever seen. _


----------



## xApril

It's funny to see those pictures as just the other day when I was walking into Citywalk, I was behind a woman with a veil and a guy in a tux carrying a wedding dress. Looked like they were getting married somewhere in Universal. 

Great pictures!


----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kisstherain

Where is that Ghirardelli located????!! I want to go!!!


----------



## Magpie

astrocreep2000 said:


> [/IMG]



Where is this picture from?  I'm guessing it was taken at Christmas?  I love the lighting!


----------



## stpetedisneydad

Kisstherain said:


> Where is that Ghirardelli located????!! I want to go!!!



The sign is in US but unfortunately there is no store to go with it.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Kisstherain said:


> Where is that Ghirardelli located????!! I want to go!!!



If you are also going to be in Downtown Disney, there is a Ghirardelli store located there...I agree it is very misleading, and I wish they had one at USO! 

Maria


----------



## WWEDUDE

Magpie said:


> Where is this picture from?  I'm guessing it was taken at Christmas?  I love the lighting!



Those lights are up year round, and that is down by the water around by Me Ship the Olive in Toon Lagoon


----------



## Kisstherain

stpetedisneydad said:


> The sign is in US but unfortunately there is no store to go with it.






Worfiedoodles said:


> If you are also going to be in Downtown Disney, there is a Ghirardelli store located there...I agree it is very misleading, and I wish they had one at USO!
> 
> Maria



Awww.... yeah thats misleading... I wish they had one at US too!!! Well ill just have to go Dowtown Disney then...


----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## Qtips4Mick

Some Harry Potter images from a few days ago!


----------



## OrlandoUnited

Qtips4Mick said:


> Some Harry Potter images from a few days ago!



What an amazing shot of Hogwarts.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## mesaboy2

> Some Harry Potter images from a few days ago!



This doesn't look like anything I saw in WWoHP.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

mesaboy2 said:


> This doesn't look like anything I saw in WWoHP.



You didn't go in to the castle courtyard, did you?


----------



## Mayra




----------



## mesaboy2

OrlandoUnited said:


> You didn't go in to the castle courtyard, did you?



Nice try.  This picture is from Macroom in Cork County, Ireland.  I was starting to bite!


----------



## stpetedisneydad

Qtips4Mick said:


> Some Harry Potter images from a few days ago!



What/where is the Cafe that the sign is advertising? Looks like it says Cafe Muesli.


----------



## mesaboy2

stpetedisneydad said:


> What/where is the Cafe that the sign is advertising? Looks like it says Cafe Muesli.



Yep, that's how I found the pic location.


----------



## sicjoy

astrocreep2000 said:


> [/IMG]


I really like this picture...don't know why b/c if I was there when it was pouring like that I would be bummed, but it looks really cool.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

mesaboy2 said:


> Nice try.  This picture is from Macroom in Cork County, Ireland.  I was starting to bite!



Good detective work.  I tried to find it based on the Cafe Muesli location as well, but I didn't bother to check internationally.  I figured it was just a tourist trap somewhere like St. Augustine.


----------



## mesaboy2

OrlandoUnited said:


> Good detective work.  I tried to find it based on the Cafe Muesli location as well, but I didn't bother to check internationally.  I figured it was just a tourist trap somewhere like St. Augustine.



Thanks.  The street signs were the giveaway to me, but Cafe Muesli narrowed it way down.


----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## ilovethemeparks

mesaboy2 said:


> This doesn't look like anything I saw in WWoHP.



Umm... This is def. not at the Wizarding World. I've spent enough time there to know what every nook and cranny holds lol. I'm also


----------



## Nellas Elensar

ilovethemeparks said:


> Umm... This is def. not at the Wizarding World. I've spent enough time there to know what every nook and cranny holds lol. I'm also



Read post 2633, it'll clear things up for you.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

astrocreep2000 said:


>



What is this?  Not anything I've ever seen.


----------



## Victoria3

Nellas Elensar said:


> What is this?  Not anything I've ever seen.



I'm not the op but it was taken during Halloween Horror Nights last year.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Victoria3 said:


> I'm not the op but it was taken during Halloween Horror Nights last year.



That would explain why I haven't seen it before.  Thanks.


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067

La2kw said:


> We just got back from a great trip to WDW, Universal and Miami.  I've got lots of pics to share, so I better get started.



.....I love WDW SOOOOO much better, but I have to say, this ride is better than Kali River Rapids.... hey, I call 'em as I sees 'em...nice pic, BTW  !


----------



## kimmar067

...I know I'm cheatin' but:






...just one more! 


.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

kimmar067 said:


>



Wow...how much did she cost?


----------



## kimmar067

Nellas Elensar said:


> Wow...how much did she cost?



...I kinda figured yuo'd like this pic -  I dunno, but my friend bought one for her DD...I can find out for you...


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## Berlioz70

This is from today - I almost peed my pants when he came running out. He is too adorable!!


----------



## kimmar067

Berlioz70 said:


> This is from today - I almost peed my pants when he came running out. He is too adorable!!



.... all I see is a *RED "X"*!!


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## kimmar067

...she'd BETTER NOT BREAK IT!! 


























































.


----------



## bubba's mom

kimmar067 said:


> ...she'd BETTER NOT BREAK IT!!



huh?


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## Nellas Elensar

kimmar067 said:


> ...I kinda figured yuo'd like this pic -  I dunno, but my friend bought one for her DD...I can find out for you...



Thanks...let me know.


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067

Nellas Elensar said:


> Thanks...let me know.



...it was $30....it's actually a puppet, too.....and the head turns...


----------



## Mayra




----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## Nellas Elensar

kimmar067 said:


> ...it was $30....it's actually a puppet, too.....and the head turns...



Cool!!!  I'll have to think about getting that in a couple weeks.    Thanks.


----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## Lou Holtz

Wow, what's that?


----------



## Brit_Jude




----------



## sicjoy

Lou Holtz said:


> Wow, what's that?


I am guessing somewhere near Jurassic Park...am I on-point?


----------



## kimmar067

sicjoy said:


> I am guessing somewhere near Jurassic Park...am I on-point?



...it looks like a New England autumn...


----------



## cagenot

Great pics everyone!! I´ve just arrived from a 10 day trip to Orlando and I´m still sorting pics out, so in a couple of days I will be posting some of my favorite pics.


----------



## kimmar067

cagenot said:


> Great pics everyone!! I´ve just arrived from a 10 day trip to Orlando and I´m still sorting pics out, so in a couple of days I will be posting some of my favorite pics.



..yay!


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Brit_Jude




----------



## cagenot

Hello, everyone. So, I´ve been sorting out mi pics and I´m almost done. I will be starting my trip report tomorrow so expect lots of pics!
I´m leaving just an appetizer for all of you.

This pic was taken from the bridge connecting Jurassic and HP. Enjoy!! (Front pic coming in TR )
If you think pic is to small (I resized it) and want them to be bigger to get a better look, just tell me as I haven´t resized any of my selected pics yet.


----------



## Brit_Jude

cagenot said:


> Hello, everyone. So, I´ve been sorting out mi pics and I´m almost done. I will be starting my trip report tomorrow so expect lots of pics!
> I´m leaving just an appetizer for all of you.
> 
> This pic was taken from the bridge connecting Jurassic and HP. Enjoy!! (Front pic coming in TR )
> If you think pic is to small (I resized it) and want them to be bigger to get a better look, just tell me as I haven´t resized any of my selected pics yet.



That is a fantastic picture!  Looks very cool at night   I did not get to WWoHP in the evening in the summer but will be there at Christmas.  Thanks for posting


----------



## astrocreep2000

Lou Holtz said:


> Wow, what's that?



It is in Jurassic Play area and it was at night time.


----------



## Brit_Jude




----------



## Brit_Jude

A Weasley family member checking out the castle at IOA


----------



## jessrose18

cagenot said:


> Hello, everyone. So, I´ve been sorting out mi pics and I´m almost done. I will be starting my trip report tomorrow so expect lots of pics!
> I´m leaving just an appetizer for all of you.
> 
> This pic was taken from the bridge connecting Jurassic and HP. Enjoy!! (Front pic coming in TR )
> If you think pic is to small (I resized it) and want them to be bigger to get a better look, just tell me as I haven´t resized any of my selected pics yet.



Love this pic!  Will be looking for your tr!


----------



## kimmar067

Brit_Jude said:


> *A Weasley family member* checking out the castle at IOA


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## cagenot

Brit_Jude said:


> That is a fantastic picture!  Looks very cool at night   I did not get to WWoHP in the evening in the summer but will be there at Christmas.  Thanks for posting



Thanks, it really does look great at night I think it´s almost surreal. Glad you are enjoying the TR.



jessrose18 said:


> Love this pic!  Will be looking for your tr!



Thanks just wait for the front pic in my TR. Glad you are enjoying TR.


----------



## battlecat533

astrocreep2000 said:


> [/IMG]



Wheres this pic taken at???


----------



## Metro West




----------



## WWEDUDE

battlecat533 said:


> Wheres this pic taken at???



I'm not the op but it is in Confisco's Grille in Port of Entry.


----------



## dta316




----------



## bubba's mom

dta316 said:


>



Why don't those peeps in the front have their arms up? 

Don't they know the ride is waaaay kewler that way?


----------



## dta316




----------



## dta316




----------



## Mayra




----------



## dta316

As you can see in the bottom right. I did find the birthday hat for my daughter I had asked about in another thread. Great day!


----------



## mdb78

bubba's mom said:


> Why don't those peeps in the front have their arms up?
> 
> Don't they know the ride is waaaay kewler that way?



So true!


----------



## kimmar067

dta316 said:


>



...where is this, and WHAT is going on???


----------



## kimmar067

Mayra said:


>


----------



## Victoria3

kimmar067 said:


> ...where is this, and WHAT is going on???



It's in the Hollywood section of Universal and it's for Halloween Horror Nights.


----------



## Metro West

kimmar067 said:


> ...where is this, and WHAT is going on???


 That's going to be a scarezone for HHN. They have to place larger props that can't be moved into the park. I'm going over again next weekend to see what has been added.


----------



## SrisonS

Two Movie Worlds Brought To Life by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## dta316




----------



## cagenot

I´ve just posted this pic in my TR. Hope you like it as I love it


----------



## cagenot

Here is another nice pic from my recent trip


----------



## Metro West

I need to learn how to take great night shots like those.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Gorgeous pictures Cagenot!!!!


----------



## cagenot

Metro West said:


> I need to learn how to take great night shots like those.





SharkyGoddess said:


> Gorgeous pictures Cagenot!!!!



Thank you both for your comments. It´s not as hard as you think, first you need to know your camera, use other functions not only Automatic . Then for night pics most cameras have a night setup you can use as I did, but the main part of this is to use a tripod or have your camera on a solid base (as I did) so it doesn´t move while taking the pic. Both pics took 6 seconds each for the picture to be taken (if camera moves then you get blurry lights all over the place). This also applies to taking great firework pics. Give it a try next time, and don´t worry about messing up with your camera settings.


----------



## mdb78

SrisonS said:


> Two Movie Worlds Brought To Life by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



I love seeing your pictures on the photography board.  You've got me playing with angles.


----------



## kimmar067

mdb78 said:


> I love seeing your pictures on the photography board.  You've got me playing with angles.



....ohhhhh, so you're a MATH TEACHER, eh? [  ]


----------



## SrisonS

mdb78 said:


> I love seeing your pictures on the photography board.  You've got me playing with angles.



Ha Ha!!!!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter: A View Inside Scrivenshaft's by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## kimmar067

SrisonS said:


> The Wizarding World of Harry Potter: A View Inside Scrivenshaft's by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



.....THAT is a very cool shot!


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067

.


----------



## dta316




----------



## kimmar067

...oh wow, I love the different point of view!


----------



## dta316

kimmar067 said:


> ...oh wow, I love the different point of view!



That is pretty neat!


----------



## kimmar067

dta316 said:


> That is pretty neat!



 !!!


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## dta316




----------



## Mayra




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## astrocreep2000

[/IMG]


----------



## kimmar067

..... sooooooo, golf was from the Mesazoic Era...


----------



## SrisonS

Strange Magic by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Entranced By A Veela by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## SrisonS

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Ollivander's Wand Shop by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## OrlandoSolo

All of these pictures are getting me excited for my first trip to Universal.  Keep them coming!


----------



## kimmar067

OrlandoSolo said:


> All of these pictures are getting me excited for my first trip to Universal.  Keep them coming!


----------



## SrisonS

No Turning Back.... Hogwarts School of Witchcraft & Wizardry by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## kimmar067

...these all go together:


























*[...go ahead - look on her HEAD...]*











...yes, it's what you think it is!


----------



## SrisonS

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Dumbledore's Office by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## Nellas Elensar

I was going through the earlier photos on here (something I hadn't done), and I've seen a few of IOA's Port of Entry with a windmill on top of a building near the bi-level "shell" water fountain.  Is this windmill still there?  I was at IOA on 9-12-10 and don't remember seeing it.


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## bobby78699

Any Ideas on how to benefit the most on my first trip to Universal studios and IOA only got 2 days for 2 parks and 2 of us this week  Thurs and Sat and  I not even gotten tickets  Thanks all Bobby


----------



## SrisonS

What's The Password??? by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## dta316




----------



## Nellas Elensar

kimmar067 said:


>



Hmmmm...totally missed it, then.  That was one of the things I liked about Port of Entry when we went in 1999 and was looking forward to seeing it and taking a pic of it.


----------



## dta316




----------



## kimmar067

SrisonS said:


> The Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Dumbledore's Office by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr





SrisonS said:


> What's The Password??? by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


...you've posted some really cool shots - great lighting effect!


----------



## kimmar067

dta316 said:


>



...g I can't quite figure out where you were standing when you took this pic...


----------



## dta316

kimmar067 said:


> ...g I can't quite figure out where you were standing when you took this pic...



I believe it was right across from the locker area. Just before where you exit from the Hulk.


----------



## dta316




----------



## Mayra




----------



## kimmar067

dta316 said:


> I believe it was right across from the locker area. Just before where you exit from the Hulk.



...I've been on this ride a ZILLION times ( well, mebbe not quite a ZILLION  ) but I don't remember being this close to that tunnel part....


----------



## SrisonS

kimmar067 said:


> ...you've posted some really cool shots - great lighting effect!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter: The Three Broomsticks by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## kimmar067

...WOW!! Another awesome shot!


----------



## mdb78

oops double post..


----------



## mdb78

SrisonS said:


> The Wizarding World of Harry Potter: The Three Broomsticks by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



ugh!  I was planning on taking a picture just like this when I head over in a few weeks!  I know you and I are not the only ones that will compose a shot of the 3 Broomsticks like this, but if I post the pic, it will be like I'm ripping off of you... and yours will still look better!   Lol!

Still love your pictures though!


----------



## SrisonS

mdb78 said:


> ugh!  I was planning on taking a picture just like this when I head over in a few weeks!  I know you and I are not the only ones that will compose a shot of the 3 Broomsticks like this, but if I post the pic, it will be like I'm ripping off of you... and yours will still look better!   Lol!
> 
> Still love your pictures though!



Post the pic anyways!!!!!!!  Hopefully you'll have better light on the building than I did.  I can only imagine how good this area would look during the Golden Hour.

And you're right, it's hard to get really creative at WWOHP.


----------



## SrisonS

The Wizading World of Harry Potter: Dragon Challenge by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## kimmar067

SrisonS ~
You must have SUPER-HUMAN photo powers!!!


----------



## Dollyrar

SrisonS, those photos are truly something special. 
Universal should be calling you to be their official photographer with results that good!


----------



## mdb78

SrisonS said:


> Post the pic anyways!!!!!!!  Hopefully you'll have better light on the building than I did.  I can only imagine how good this area would look during the Golden Hour.
> 
> And you're right, it's hard to get really creative at WWOHP.



If it comes out half as good, then maybe.. lol

Love how you caught the DC coaster through the arch!


----------



## SrisonS

kimmar067 said:


> SrisonS ~
> You must have SUPER-HUMAN photo powers!!!





Dollyrar said:


> SrisonS, those photos are truly something special.
> Universal should be calling you to be their official photographer with results that good!





mdb78 said:


> If it comes out half as good, then maybe.. lol
> 
> Love how you caught the DC coaster through the arch!




Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogsmeade Village by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Triwizard Spirit Rally: Beaubatons Academy by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Triwizard Spirit Rally: Durmstrang Institute by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## dta316




----------



## kimmar067

dta316 said:


>


----------



## kimmar067

SrisonS said:


> Triwizard Spirit Rally: Durmstrang Institute by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



....looks like his undies are too tight...


----------



## Mayra




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## Mayra




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## SmallWorld71




----------



## SmallWorld71




----------



## Nellas Elensar

SmallWorld71 said:


>



Does the head ever "wake up" and snarl? When I was there in September, it never snarled at me.  I may be wrong, but I thought I've read somewhere that it sometimes snarls.


----------



## dgr1973

All these pictures are getting me so excited for our trip!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Nellas Elensar said:


> Does the head ever "wake up" and snarl? When I was there in September, it never snarled at me.  I may be wrong, but I thought I've read somewhere that it sometimes snarls.



yes it does


----------



## SmallWorld71

Nellas Elensar said:


> Does the head ever "wake up" and snarl? When I was there in September, it never snarled at me.  I may be wrong, but I thought I've read somewhere that it sometimes snarls.





bubba's mom said:


> yes it does



Well, you learn something new every day! We didn't stay inside for long - brought our drinks to the tables outside, in the back and never saw any snarling. Something to look for on another trip!


----------



## SmallWorld71




----------



## mdb78

Welcome to Hogwarts by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## kimmar067

Nellas Elensar said:


> Does the head ever "wake up" and snarl? When I was there in September, it never snarled at me.  I may be wrong, but I thought I've read somewhere that it sometimes snarls.



...I think it's best if he kept hsi snarls to himself!!


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## Mayra




----------



## mdb78




----------



## SmallWorld71

Oh, no! My house is losing!


----------



## kimmar067

SmallWorld71 said:


> Oh, no! My house is losing!



...this is when you first go on that ride, no? (well, when you first enter...)


----------



## BrytEydBelle

I did not buy as much as planned, partly due to the packed stores. I bought the cute postcards for scrapbooking, a butterbeer with the collectible mug, and finally a glass with the Hogwarts crest. I actually did not find the glass at any of the stores at IOA, perhaps they were out, but I found the next day at the large souvenir store at Universal Studios. Considered getting the dark chocolate peppermint frogs, but am trying to watch calories, so decided against.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

kimmar067 said:


> ...I think it's best if he kept hsi snarls to himself!!



  Yeah, I guess that would be a bit frightening.  I wouldn't want to cross it in real life.


----------



## SmallWorld71

kimmar067 said:


> ...this is when you first go on that ride, no? (well, when you first enter...)



It's in castle - in the queue for Forbidden Journey, although I don't remember exactly where.


----------



## kimmar067

SmallWorld71 said:


> It's in castle - in the queue for Forbidden Journey, although I don't remember exactly where.



... yes, I remember - it's definitely near the entrance...BEFORE you get to the hall with all the staircases...


----------



## kimmar067

BrytEydBelle said:


> I did not buy as much as planned, partly due to the packed stores. I bought the cute postcards for scrapbooking, a butterbeer with the collectible mug, and finally a glass with the Hogwarts crest. I actually did not find the glass at any of the stores at IOA, perhaps they were out, but I found the next day at the large souvenir store at Universal Studios. *Considered getting the dark chocolate peppermint frogs, but am trying to watch calories, so decided against*.



...calories don't count on vacation - it's a rule.


----------



## mdb78

A Halloween Horror Night prop.  I want one of these!


----------



## SmallWorld71




----------



## mdb78

SmallWorld71 said:


>



I wish I saw that!  I have to remember to look for it next time I'm there next month!


----------



## SmallWorld71

mdb78 said:


> I wish I saw that!  I have to remember to look for it next time I'm there next month!



It wasn't out all the time, so you definitely have to keep your eye out. Shaggy and Scooby posed for pics with it as well.


----------



## kimmar067

SmallWorld71 said:


>



...I SAW this van! I never got to see the characters, though....


----------



## mdb78

SmallWorld71 said:


> It wasn't out all the time, so you definitely have to keep your eye out. Shaggy and Scooby posed for pics with it as well.



Where was it parked?  I wonder if it usually parks at the same spot when its out.  I did see Scooby and Shaggy, but they were performing in a little Halloween song and dance thing with other characters.


----------



## SmallWorld71

kimmar067 said:


> ...I SAW this van! I never got to see the characters, though....





mdb78 said:


> Where was it parked?  I wonder if it usually parks at the same spot when its out.  I did see Scooby and Shaggy, but they were performing in a little Halloween song and dance thing with other characters.



I am no expert so maybe others know better, but when we saw it, it was between Lucy, a Tribute and Terminator 2, 3D. We saw it as it was arriving and ran over and Shaggy and Scooby were doing the meet n greet. We also saw Shaggy and Scooby with some other characters by ET at a different time of day.


----------



## SmallWorld71




----------



## mdb78

HHN XX by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## tricky1

oops! I am having trouble posting a pic.


----------



## SmallWorld71




----------



## SmallWorld71

From Honeydukes:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## mdb78

Margaritaville at Citywalk, Universal Orlando by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## mdb78

Hogsmeade after closing.





Thank goodness the person ahead of me in line at Honeydukes ordered a lot because by the time we got out I was able to get this empty shot of Hogsmeade.


----------



## SmallWorld71

mdb78 - Love the pic! Here's another one from WWOHP.


----------



## mom2aandj

mdb78 said:


> Hogsmeade after closing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness the person ahead of me in line at Honeydukes ordered a lot because by the time we got out I was able to get this empty shot of Hogsmeade.



LOVE this!!!


----------



## mdb78

mom2aandj said:


> LOVE this!!!






SmallWorld71 said:


> mdb78 - Love the pic! Here's another one from WWOHP.
> 
> Thanks you two!  Hogsmeade really is gorgeous at night.


----------



## SmallWorld71

A bit out of focus, but here is Ollivander:


----------



## bubba's mom

NO!   I thought THIS was Ollivander.....


----------



## SmallWorld71

bubba's mom said:


> NO!   I thought THIS was Ollivander.....


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Seeing Hogwarts for the first time - from September 12:


----------



## mdb78

He sure did fool me! 



Untitled by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## patster734

SmallWorld71 said:


> A bit out of focus, but here is Ollivander:





bubba's mom said:


> NO!   I thought THIS was Ollivander.....



He must have drank a Polyjuice potion!


----------



## mdb78




----------



## Nellas Elensar

mdb78 said:


>



I got him too!!!  He's a bit blurry...I think I got him while he was moving.  From September 12:


----------



## damo

mdb78 said:


>



I love that little Daily Prophet trophy!


----------



## mdb78

Nellas Elensar said:


> I got him too!!!  He's a bit blurry...I think I got him while he was moving.  From September 12:



That pic of mine was the 3rd shot I took of him.  The first shot, DH bumped into me.  The 2nd shot, it moved.  3rd time was the charm!  I guess I was really determined to get a pic of him!


----------



## mdb78

damo said:


> I love that little Daily Prophet trophy!



I know!  I want one! lol


----------



## Nellas Elensar

mdb78 said:


> That pic of mine was the 3rd shot I took of him.  The first shot, DH bumped into me.  The 2nd shot, it moved.  3rd time was the charm!  I guess I was really determined to get a pic of him!




I wish I had taken the time to get a better photo of him.  We were rushed for time, even though it was still morning when that was taken.  I don't remember why were were rushed, but we were. 

Here's mine for today:


----------



## SmallWorld71




----------



## Victoria3




----------



## Brit_Jude

Victoria3 - that is a lovely picture!


----------



## SmallWorld71




----------



## mdb78

View of the Hulk from the High in the Sky Seuss Trolley Train Ride by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## donaldduck352

Victoria3 said:


>



*Awesome pic in  black&white!!!!!!!!!!!!

What kinda camera did you use?*


----------



## Victoria3

Brit_Jude said:


> Victoria3 - that is a lovely picture!





donaldduck352 said:


> *Awesome pic in  black&white!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What kinda camera did you use?*



Thanks!

It's a Sony DSC-H3.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Victoria3

Green Goblin wanted a ride. lol


----------



## mdb78

Victoria3 said:


> Green Goblin wanted a ride. lol



Lol!


----------



## mdb78

Hogwarts at night by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## cyctorres

Victoria3 said:


> Green Goblin wanted a ride. lol



this image to answer a question, a big kid can use a stroller?


----------



## mdb78

I was going through an album last night looking for a picture and I came across the parking pass and IOA ticket from July 3, 1999.  




Untitled by mdb78, on Flickr
Parking $6




Untitled by mdb78, on Flickr
1 day IOA- Adult- $46.64


----------



## PartofDisney'sWorld

mdb78 said:


> I was going through an album last night looking for a picture and I came across the parking pass and IOA ticket from July 3, 1999.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by mdb78, on Flickr
> Parking $6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by mdb78, on Flickr
> 1 day IOA- Adult- $46.64



WOW, Look at that inflation!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdb78

Untitled by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Victoria3 said:


>



Great shot!!!  Nice choice for b&w.


----------



## SrisonS

Return To Hogwarts by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Magpie

SrisonS said:


> Return To Hogwarts by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



I love your photos!


----------



## johamna

Hogwarts by So Much Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Magpie said:


> I love your photos!



Thanks!!!!


One for today.....




First Years This Way, Please!!! by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## mdb78

DSC_5122 by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## mdb78

SrisonS said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> One for today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Years This Way, Please!!! by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



Love it!


----------



## johamna

Hogsmeade by So Much Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## Magpie

SrisonS said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> One for today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Years This Way, Please!!! by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



So pretty!

BTW - I've been using your Wizarding World photos as my desktop background for quite awhile now.  I love them!  And it's a nice way to get the kids excited about our upcoming trip.


----------



## mdb78

dbl post


----------



## mdb78

Hard Rock shining bright by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## johamna

Hogwarts by So Much Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## mdb78

Quidditch by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## tricky1




----------



## mdb78

I love Hogsmeade at night! by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## johamna

Towers of Hogwarts by So Much Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## mdb78

Care for some doxy eggs? by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Hogwarts Castle:  Wall of Talking Portraits by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

The Office of Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Dumbledore's Office: The Pensieve by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jessrose18

srisons-love all of your harry potter pics!  thanks


----------



## rmdavis

Here's one from me, but it's breaking the chain of WWoHP pics that have been so impressive lately.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Mayra




----------



## rmdavis

IMG_0738 by rmdavis, on Flickr


----------



## Victoria3




----------



## Victoria3




----------



## mdb78

Ripsaw Falls by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## Victoria3




----------



## donaldduck352

Victoria3 said:


>



*I heard that they would put inside.Where exactly are they doing The Grinch at now?*


----------



## Victoria3

donaldduck352 said:


> *I heard that they would put inside.Where exactly are they doing The Grinch at now?*



Yep, it's in soundstage 20 this year. The entrance is in between Circus Mcgurkus and 1 Fish 2 Fish.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 12:


----------



## Victoria3




----------



## Victoria3




----------



## Victoria3




----------



## Metro West




----------



## mdb78

Welcome to Jurassic Park by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


>



wow...that's an old shot!


----------



## Tink2Day

oops rule breaker.


----------



## Tink2Day

Buckbeak


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> wow...that's an old shot!


 Yup...a Golden Oldie.


----------



## SrisonS

Victoria3 said:


>



very cool shot


----------



## Mad Hattered




----------



## SmallWorld71

I apologize if I am repeating. I didn't post in any kind of order before and don't remember what I've posted.


----------



## Victoria3

Horror Make-up Show.







SrisonS said:


> very cool shot



Thank you.


----------



## kaffinito

mdb78 said:


> Hogwarts at night by mdb78, on Flickr





rmdavis said:


> Here's one from me, but it's breaking the chain of WWoHP pics that have been so impressive lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



Two gorgeous pics!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Victoria3




----------



## JohnnySharp2

Metro West said:


>


 
My wife's favourite store.


----------



## SmallWorld71




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

I see Metro has been busy 

And Victoria ... I have to say, I've been loving your shots!!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I'm in it, but I really like this pic!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I see Metro has been busy
> 
> And Victoria ... I have to say, I've been loving your shots!!



*Correct me if I'm wrong.Is that the book from the movie Evil Dead?If so where did you get the picture from?*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Correct me if I'm wrong.Is that the book from the movie Evil Dead?If so where did you get the picture from?*


nope ... it's the Monster book of Monsters from Harry Potter


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> nope ... it's the Monster book of Monsters from Harry Potter



*dang, I thought I got that one.Looks very simuler tho don't it.

As you can tell,I have'nt been to Potter Harry land yet!!!*


----------



## SrisonS

Lumos by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## famofour

Looking forward to a lot more of this next week!!!


----------



## SrisonS

Be True To Your School by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Victoria3

Great photo, SrisonS!


----------



## SrisonS

"Sherbet Lemon" by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## Metro West




----------



## SrisonS

Late Night Sweet Tooth by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Which Wand Will Choose You??? by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## sportzboy698

kimmar067 said:


>



Is that from the FJ ride!?


----------



## SrisonS

Dogweed And Deathcap: Exotic Plants & Flowers by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Hogsmeade Goes To Sleep by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## kimmar067

sportzboy698 said:


> Is that from the FJ ride!?



...I think you mean HP, so yup  .


----------



## kimmar067

..so is this:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

So is this!!!!


----------



## pcjiang

wow, a lot of good pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Wow no one has posted on this thread for a while


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Tink2Day

kimmar067 said:


> ...I think you mean HP, so yup  .


WWOHP is the whole area.
The Sorting Hat is on the Forbidden Journey (FJ).

Cool pictures.


----------



## Don Pacho

.

​


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067

Tink2Day said:


> WWOHP is the whole area.
> The Sorting Hat is on the Forbidden Journey (FJ).
> 
> Cool pictures.



...thanks.


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## Nellas Elensar

kimmar067 said:


>



Where in Seuss Landing was this taken?  Also, where is everyone lately?  This thread used to be one of the busiest on this whole board.


----------



## SmallWorld71

I'll help get things going....


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2010:


----------



## Metro West

Nellas Elensar said:


> Where in Seuss Landing was this taken?


 It's outside of the "All The Books You Can Read" store.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Metro West said:


> It's outside of the "All The Books You Can Read" store.



Ahhh...must've hurried past there to get to WWHP!!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Victoria3




----------



## RayRing

The pictures in this thread are great.

I can't wait to visit later this year.


----------



## SmallWorld71




----------



## Tink2Day

kimmar067 said:


>



 LOVE your photo.....Bart (think I had him as a student, wonder why I retired as a teacher?)


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Mayra




----------



## SrisonS

Mardi Gras: The Legendary Roots Crew by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West

Not really new but...


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## offtoseemickey




----------



## offtoseemickey




----------



## Nellas Elensar

^^^  Here's my take on that pic...from September 2010:


----------



## Berlioz70

From Today (April 2nd) - bonus points if you know his name:


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Sehsun

Sorry for the poor quality - it was taken on my phone.

Setting up for tomorrow's taping of The Ellen Degeneres Show!


----------



## schumigirl

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>




Maybe having a Blonde moment here............but I can`t place where that is.

I know where it is but what do you pass to see it?? I`ve walked round that area in my mind trying to place it....or is it a side street I may have missed   

Cancel question please Ive just remembered!!!!!!! Definite blonde moment!!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

schumigirl said:


> Maybe having a Blonde moment here............but I can`t place where that is.
> 
> I know where it is but what do you pass to see it?? I`ve walked round that area in my mind trying to place it....or is it a side street I may have missed
> 
> Cancel question please Ive just remembered!!!!!!! Definite blonde moment!!!!


...  ... no worries - it's actually called "Sting Alley"


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## SrisonS

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



Great shot of this spot!!!


----------



## SrisonS

Universal Studios Florida: Mardi Gras by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## xApril

Cdn, I am in love with your photos.  The colors are always so crisp and make the areas look 10x more amazing!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

SrisonS said:


> Great shot of this spot!!!





xApril said:


> Cdn, I am in love with your photos.  The colors are always so crisp and make the areas look 10x more amazing!



Thanks!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Jazzabelle508

Orlando_Addict said:


> I am lovin' the photos! It gives me my Universal "fix"
> 
> Here's mine:



My mom and I thought that that ride looked like it could be a part of the chamber of secrets in Harry potter! That might have had something to do with the fact that it was located next to WWOHP.


----------



## Jazzabelle508

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



omg, so the last time I went on this ride I got absolutely SOAKED!!!!! I went with my school choir and there were 10 of us going on it. I somehow ended up in the group that was all guys and i happened to be wearing a white T-Shirt that day. I chose to sit in back hoping that that would bean that I wouldn't get super soaked. well, I happened to be very wrong about that hope and I ended up getting just as wet as the guy who was sitting in from of me. I was soooooooo embarassed! note to anyone who goes on this ride: DO NOT GO ON IT IF YOU ARE WEARING WHITE!!!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

Mardi Gras: French Quarter Courtyard by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Mardi Gras: The Conspiracy of The Crown by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## cv1990

Cool pics Scott


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07

*Blast from the past*


----------



## SrisonS

cv1990 said:


> Cool pics Scott



Thanks!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

The Roots at Mardi Gras: Clap Yo' Hands by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Don Pacho

ky07 said:


> *Blast from the past*





 I miss the enchanted oak


----------



## ky07

Don Pacho said:


> I miss the enchanted oak


*I do too and it's a shame cause I thought it still fit with the WWOHP theme *


----------



## SrisonS

The Roots at Mardi Gras:  ME ME ME ME ME ME..... by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## SrisonS

Mardi Gras Nights by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## ky07

[/IMG]


----------



## Mayra




----------



## PiratesGirl

Is the Delorean always there and is it the actual one that was in Back To The Future? My son loves this car!


----------



## ky07

PiratesGirl said:


> Is the Delorean always there and is it the actual one that was in Back To The Future? My son loves this car!


*Unless they moved it since last year it should be there all the time along with the BTTF train and have no idea if it is the actual car from the movie*


----------



## Metro West

PiratesGirl said:


> Is the Delorean always there and is it the actual one that was in Back To The Future? My son loves this car!


 The Delorean and the train engine (from the third film I think) are on display at all times. They are located just past Mel's Diner on the corner of South Street and 7th Avenue.


----------



## Sehsun

PiratesGirl said:


> Is the Delorean always there and is it the actual one that was in Back To The Future? My son loves this car!





ky07 said:


> *Unless they moved it since last year it should be there all the time along with the BTTF train and have no idea if it is the actual car from the movie*





Metro West said:


> The Delorean and the train engine (from the third film I think) are on display at all times. They are located just past Mel's Diner on the corner of South Street and 7th Avenue.



Sorry to go off topic, but I wanted to comment.  I have read that the DeLorean has been MIA from that location for some time. I saw it on February 16th; did not see it last week. Perhaps it is getting some TLC?


----------



## ky07

Sehsun said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but I wanted to comment.  I have read that the DeLorean has been MIA from that location for some time. I saw it on February 16th; did not see it last week. Perhaps it is getting some TLC?


*If it was not there then I assume thats what they are doing so that it will be there for the summer but metro could tell you more than I could since I only get to Universal in the summer *


----------



## Metro West

Sehsun said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but I wanted to comment.  I have read that the DeLorean has been MIA from that location for some time. I saw it on February 16th; did not see it last week. Perhaps it is getting some TLC?


 I could have sworn I saw the car when I went to Mardi Gras but maybe they are getting it redone for summer.


----------



## xApril

It's been gone for almost a month now.


----------



## Metro West

xApril said:


> It's been gone for almost a month now.


----------



## xApril

Metro West said:


>


Yep, hopefully it'll be back soon...


----------



## Mayra




----------



## SmallWorld71




----------



## Mayra




----------



## xApril

Took this picture today just to show that the Delorean is still gone.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## mtblujeans




----------



## RAPstar

In memoriam


----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... and yes I know this isn't in FL, but I just had to post it as we just returned from a quick trip to the west coast


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## LUVIOA

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> What photo finishing software did you use on this? This picture is amazing!!


----------



## kimmar067

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... and yes I know this isn't in FL, but I just had to post it as we just returned from a quick trip to the west coast



....CREEPY!  and AWESOME!


----------



## kimmar067

Mayra said:


>



....doesn't taste anything like butter.....or beer. But it's awesome...


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Bluer101




----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07

[/IMG]


----------



## ky07




----------



## Victoria3




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


>


 One of our favorite places to hang out before HHN!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

LUVIOA said:


> What photo finishing software did you use on this? This picture is amazing!!


I have a few different types of software ... it all depends on the effect I'm going for.  This one was done using Lightroom with a plug-in from Fusion Express


kimmar067 said:


> ....CREEPY!  and AWESOME!


I know ...


----------



## Metro West




----------



## macraven

that's my favorite ride..............


----------



## Mayra




----------



## maggieb9975

URL=http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2983783400104349129OyHbDm]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


Having trouble copy and pasting from my iPad!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## Ohiodislover

My DD took this.  I thought it was pretty cool


----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra




----------



## SrisonS

Closing In On The Journey by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Ohiodislover

http://


----------



## cyctorres

Ohiodislover said:


> http://



What is that? I know it's harry potter item, but what is the  significantly


----------



## damo

cyctorres said:


> What is that? I know it's harry potter item, but what is the  significantly



It keeps track of the house points.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## cyctorres

damo said:


> It keeps track of the house points.



Thank you


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood, CA


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

I can't wait to take our new Tokina 11-16 UWA lens on our trip in 11 days  

we did take it on our quick weekend trip to LA/Burbank about a month ago and was very impressed with it there 

... can't wait to see what it'll do at Universal and Disney


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## ky07




----------



## Nellas Elensar

Anyone have a picture of the windmill on top of the building in Port of Entry?  I forgot to get a picture of it last September and would really love to see it.  TIA.


----------



## ky07




----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## Mayra




----------



## kimmar067

Mayra said:


>



...wow. kinda empty.


----------



## jacksg@l

ky07 said:


>



Where is this located?  I have been twice and have never noticed it before.....


----------



## Bluer101

jacksg@l said:


> Where is this located?  I have been twice and have never noticed it before.....



I believe its right at the beginning of the lagoon right by Confisco's Grill. You can see it from Seuss Landing at the lagoon edge.


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> I believe its right at the beginning of the lagoon right by Confisco's Grill. You can see it from Seuss Landing at the lagoon edge.


*your right *


----------



## SrisonS

Walking "Around" Hogsmeade by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Mayra

kimmar067 said:


> ...wow. kinda empty.



yes, february!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## SrisonS

Which Wand Will Choose You, Mr. Weasley??? by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## SrisonS

Public Conveniences by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## SrisonS

Hogwarts Castle: A Troll's View by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Metro West said:


>




Ooohhhh...I like this one.  I forgot to get a photo of it when I was there last September.  Is it okay if I can use this as a computer wallpaper?


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Metro West




----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


>



*I know that place.One of my fav eats at IOA!!!!*


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## SrisonS

Forbidden by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## sbevione

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



LOVE this shot!!!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

SrisonS said:


> Forbidden by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr




LOVE IT!!!  One of your best, I think.


----------



## johamna

Hogsmeade at Night (Part 3) by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## blueiis99

johamna said:


> Hogsmeade at Night (Part 3) by Hamilton!, on Flickr



WOW!!  Great pic!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

johamna said:


> Hogsmeade at Night (Part 3) by Hamilton!, on Flickr



Wow!!!!  So THAT's how Hogsmeade looks at night.  Very neat pic.


----------



## ky07




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Metro West




----------



## cyctorres

Metro West said:


>


exactly where you took this photo?


----------



## Metro West

cyctorres said:


> exactly where you took this photo?


 It was over in The Lost Continent...I don't remember where exactly. It's been a couple of years since that picture was taken.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

SrisonS said:


> Forbidden by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



Scott - you know how much I love your pics and this one is no exception!!! 

Bonny


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> It was over in The Lost Continent...I don't remember where exactly. It's been a couple of years since that picture was taken.


*Its at the entrance to the Sinbad theater



*


----------



## ky07




----------



## johamna

Hogsmeade Remix by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Its at the entrance to the Sinbad theater*


 Ah thanks...My mind isn't what it used to be.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Ah thanks...My mind isn't what it used to be.


*No problem *


----------



## cyctorres

ky07 said:


> *Its at the entrance to the Sinbad theater
> 
> 
> 
> *





Metro West said:


> It was over in The Lost Continent...I don't remember where exactly. It's been a couple of years since that picture was taken.



Thank you


----------



## Mayra




----------



## cyctorres

Mayra said:


>



Como todo buen puertorriqueño buscando la comida jejeej broma.


----------



## Mayra

cyctorres said:


> Como todo buen puertorriqueño buscando la comida jejeej broma.




en eso tienes razon, hay q saber siempre donde esta ubicada


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## SrisonS

Nellas Elensar said:


> LOVE IT!!!  One of your best, I think.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Scott - you know how much I love your pics and this one is no exception!!!
> 
> Bonny



Thanks!!!!!






The "Flying" Ford Anglia by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## Metro West




----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


>


*My DW loves this ride *


----------



## SrisonS

These Are Dark Times... by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## johamna

Orb of Hogsmeade... by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07




----------



## cyctorres

Mayra said:


>



NOOOOO barney  NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jejejejejejeje


----------



## johamna

Hogwarts @ Night Remix by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Nellas Elensar

johamna said:


> Hogwarts @ Night Remix by Hamilton!, on Flickr




BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Mayra

cyctorres said:


> NOOOOO barney  NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jejejejejejeje




yes, i know
believe, i know!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## SrisonS

Every Hour's The Witching Hour by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## SrisonS

"Last Stop For Pottersville!!!!" by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## SrisonS

Good To The Last Drop by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Tomes & Scrolls by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## cuches

[/IMG]

OK, I know this is grainy and really hard to see  but this was taken in 1993 with a cheap 35mm camera but just had to show a classic shot here of what the Universal Globe used to look like. This was on my honeymoon  and back then there was NOTHING there compared with today. No IoA, no Harry Potter (wasn't even written yet!) In fact, the Jaws ride was being tested and not fully opened yet ....I am so dating myself! I can't wait until our trip this October when I can post some nice NEW pix!!!!

Tina (man, I was ROCKING that fannie pack!!!)


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## anorman

We're looking forward to our first on-site stay at Universal.  Loving the pics!  Can anyone tell me what to expect crowd-wise at the end of August?


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Melanie230

This picture still cracks me up.  My children in March 2006...they had no idea what Jaws was and what was going to happen on that ride.  This is them just as Jaws rose up to the boat.  Hear no evil, see no evil....


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## SmallWorld71




----------



## B's Marie

Melanie230 said:


> This picture still cracks me up. My children in March 2006...they had no idea what Jaws was and what was going to happen on that ride. This is them just as Jaws rose up to the boat. Hear no evil, see no evil....


 OMG... LOVE that pic!   That is the kind of thing we would do with our kids!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## cbdmhgp

Just wanted to bump this thread back up to page 1 because I love this thread and looking at all of these pictures!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Yes I know this one isn't technically IOA or US but in my books it's close enough


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... which happens to go along with this pic


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Hollywood


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Nellas Elensar




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



OMG!  This is awesome!!!  Hubby and son are HUGE Simpsons fans......this will definitely be on the souvenir list!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

After a long, hot day at IOA, I found this beauty outside Margaritaville.  She loved the sweat and was having a little "salt break".  From 9-12-10


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Nellas Elensar

Taken from a video I shot on 9-12-10:


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Nellas Elensar

Now I remember where we parked!!!!  From 9-12-10:


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## julsmom




----------



## EasyGoing*

The Hulk!


----------



## Metro West

In a few weeks...this area will be jammed with Stay and Screamers for the opening of Halloween Horror Nights 21 and I'll be among them.


----------



## EasyGoing*

View of the Hulk.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Mayra said:


>



Neat!!!!  Is that a Pterodactyl or a seagull flying around above the Discovery Center?


----------



## Metro West




----------



## EasyGoing*

Hog's Head @ Hogsmeade.


----------



## julsmom




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2010:


----------



## Mayra

Nellas Elensar said:


> Neat!!!!  Is that a Pterodactyl or a seagull flying around above the Discovery Center?



mmm... it must be a pterodactyl


----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## EasyGoing*

Nellas Elensar said:


> From September 2010:


 Reminds me of good times as we walk to the Red Dragon over and over.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

EasyGoing* said:


> Reminds me of good times as we walk to the Red Dragon over and over.



Just walked the queue...didn't ride the coasters.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## EasyGoing*

Metro West said:


>


 Very nice.


----------



## EasyGoing*

Very fun ride.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Seeker615

Great pics


----------



## Metro West




----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


>





OK Todd........We totally give in...........where the heck is this????? We have sat and looked......and looked and cannot place it???

Please please.......... put us out of our misery


----------



## Brownie54

I've seen it. It across from Mummy down a little street. Very private area.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> OK Todd........We totally give in...........where the heck is this????? We have sat and looked......and looked and cannot place it???
> 
> Please please.......... put us out of our misery


 LOL Carole! It's on the corner of Delancey Street and 7th Avenue. Here's a picture of the whole building. Does that help? To the left of the building is where the S & S holding area is.


----------



## EasyGoing*

Mummy.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> LOL Carole! It's on the corner of Delancey Street and 7th Avenue. Here's a picture of the whole building. Does that help? To the left of the building is where the S & S holding area is.



Oh my goodness......of course it is......see it now. Thank You Todd  

(I even have that picture from last year with Tom and Kyle stood to the right of it at a slightly different angle  )


----------



## Metro West




----------



## EasyGoing*

Metro West said:


>


 We ate there so many times. Good pizza.


----------



## Metro West

EasyGoing* said:


> We ate there so many times. Good pizza.


----------



## PatMcDuck

schumigirl said:


> OK Todd........We totally give in...........where the heck is this????? We have sat and looked......and looked and cannot place it???
> 
> Please please.......... put us out of our misery




We were brought INSIDE this place today to watch a preview of a new TV talk show.  Paid $20 each in cash to waste an hour of our day, lol.


----------



## PatMcDuck




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## cheerky




----------



## Disney Luvher

Mayra said:


>



<3 that ride!


----------



## SnapesGirl




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## cbdmhgp

Mayra said:


>



what/where is this?! Looks like an old movie prop!


----------



## Metro West

cbdmhgp said:


> what/where is this?! Looks like an old movie prop!


 Universal Studios Hollywood


----------



## SnapesGirl




----------



## kimmar067

cbdmhgp said:


> what/where is this?! Looks like an old movie prop!



...I didn't recognize it either... [  ]


----------



## stky6

That's an empenage of a Jetstar...was the Stallone movie Cliffhanger done by Universal?  I Remember they had a crash of a Jetstar in that movie.


----------



## bubba's mom

cbdmhgp said:


> what/where is this?! Looks like an old movie prop!



queue for Disaster!


----------



## kimmar067

bubba's mom said:


> queue for Disaster!



....ahhhh....


----------



## SnapesGirl




----------



## Mayra

cbdmhgp said:


> what/where is this?! Looks like an old movie prop!




yes. Disaster


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## cbdmhgp

bubba's mom said:


> queue for Disaster!



OHHHH!!! Thank you! It was really bugging me. I didn't recognize it because I haven't been through that queue since it was Earthquake...it's all about the express line!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## SnapesGirl




----------



## Mayra




----------



## SnapesGirl

Dad & GF having fun!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## klmall

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



I have that license plate in my office at work!


----------



## ky07




----------



## cyctorres

Mayra said:


>



El  tickers que tienes es tu firma es que vas a ser madre nuevamente? si es asi te felicito


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

cyctorres said:


> El  tickers que tienes es tu firma es que vas a ser madre nuevamente? si es asi te felicito




Asi es, gracias!!!! Estamos muy contentos


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

The Adventure Lives On by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## dsmom

johamna- beautiful shot!  I just finished looking at all your other pictures,

you're a great photographer.  your shot of hogwarts-day is amazing!


----------



## johamna

dsmom said:


> johamna- beautiful shot!  I just finished looking at all your other pictures,
> 
> you're a great photographer.  your shot of hogwarts-day is amazing!



Thanks dsmom!  I truly appreciate the sentiment


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Butterbokeh by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

Here's a couple for today:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## reelmom

Joining in to continue to see the great pictures.


----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

A couple for today:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogsmeade party crashing by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Nightly Butterbeer in Hogsmeade by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## dsmom

johamna, the lighting in this shot is absolutely beautiful!! i don't know

how you do it!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Sweeping Sky by Hamilton!, on Flickr




dsmom said:


> johamna, the lighting in this shot is absolutely beautiful!! i don't know how you do it!


Thanks dsmom!  

It's all about waiting until night time for them to turn on the ambient lighting!


----------



## dsmom

I've taken plenty of night time shots and mine look NOTHING like that

If you're not a professional photographer you should be.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West

From last year:


----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Universal Studios Orlando: CityWalk by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

Two for today:


----------



## AJA

Loving all the pics!


----------



## fanoforlando

johamna said:


> Universal Studios Orlando: CityWalk by Hamilton!, on Flickr



gez man ...after looking at your top notch photos i dont want to post anything


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

One for today:


----------



## Tramp68

Got a great 6AM pic during the Harry Potter Celebration.  This was taken from the JP bridge


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West

fanoforlando said:


> gez man ...after looking at your top notch photos i dont want to post anything


 Yeah...I know what you mean.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

Two for today:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Towers of Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## porknbeans

Very nicely done.  Great angle and photo finishing.


----------



## SnapesGirl

Wow, absolutely beautiful picture of Hogwarts!


----------



## dsmom

Yeah!! another shot from Johamna!!  MORE!!  MORE!!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson

Does this count?






After spending opening to close at IOA


----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Thanks for all of the great feedback, guys!




Universal Studios Orlando: The Simpsons by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## jacksg@l

Kathy Jetson said:


>



I have been there 3 times and have NEVER noticed the dynamite in the teeth!!! Amazing Picture


----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: You're here by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Kathy Jetson

jacksg@l said:


> I have been there 3 times and have NEVER noticed the dynamite in the teeth!!! Amazing Picture



Thank you!

One for today


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## SrisonS

Christmas In Hogsmeade by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Merry Grinchmas!!! by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## dsmom

SrisonS- Beautiful picture!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## SrisonS

dsmom said:


> SrisonS- Beautiful picture!!



Thanks!!!!!



One for today....




The Christmas Portrait by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## WWEDUDE




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## kimmar067

Kathy Jetson said:


>



...wow. Really kewl pic....


----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Through the gate by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Kathy Jetson

kimmar067 said:


> ...wow. Really kewl pic....



Thank you!

One for today


----------



## Mayra




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

Kathy Jetson said:


> Thank you!
> 
> One for today


 
This has to be one of my all-time favorite rides!


----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

Happy New Year's ya'll:


----------



## RudeDogg1

Kathy Jetson said:


>



where is that?


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywwod


----------



## Kathy Jetson

RudeDogg1 said:


> where is that?



That is the Sinbad show in IOA


----------



## Kathy Jetson

A_NY_Outlaw said:


> This has to be one of my all-time favorite rides!



My son loved it. I chickened out!

One for today


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Islands of Adventure: Popeye by Hamilton!, on Flickr

Haven't been around in a while -- Happy New Year!


----------



## RudeDogg1

Kathy Jetson said:


> That is the Sinbad show in IOA



oh i never got chance to see that maybe my next visit


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## johamna

Universal Studios Orlando: The Simpsons Ride by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## atsolomon

Hogwarts Castle by atsolo, on Flickr​


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## fanoforlando

ha! My turn!!


----------



## fanoforlando




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## SprExcited




----------



## Metro West




----------



## JRoyster86

080


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## wilma-bride




----------



## Metro West

Here's an oldie:


----------



## fanoforlando

Kathy Jetson said:


>



does anyone know what the significance of the kittens meowing in this area is?


----------



## Mayra

Universal hollywood


----------



## Nellas Elensar

fanoforlando said:


> does anyone know what the significance of the kittens meowing in this area is?



I don't know the exact reason, but I guess it's to show that that residence is currently being lived in and the occupant has cats and apparently a bird since I saw a bird cage in the window the last time I was there.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson

fanoforlando said:


> does anyone know what the significance of the kittens meowing in this area is?



I didn't hear any cats. Now I want to go back!

One for today


----------



## SrisonS

Hogwarts Seasons by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## FargoBear

Another great photo, SrisonS.

I still have the canvas print of "First Years This Way" hanging in my living room.


----------



## WWEDUDE




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## SrisonS

FargoBear said:


> Another great photo, SrisonS.
> 
> I still have the canvas print of "First Years This Way" hanging in my living room.



Cool!!!!!


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Emma1987

SrisonS said:


> Hogwarts Seasons by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



This is a beautiful shot


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mikkimús

This is my desktop picture, probably nothing new to see, bet about everyone have at least one picture like this from there trip but i love it and i want to go back right now


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Mikkimús;43987388 said:
			
		

> This is my desktop picture, probably nothing new to see, bet about everyone have at least one picture like this from there trip but i love it and i want to go back right now



Love it...I think I have almost the same exact picture.


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2010 - IOA straight ahead:


----------



## SprExcited




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West

The new sign for Hollywood Drive In Golf at CityWalk:


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## cbdmhgp

Metro West said:


>



where is this at?! looks like CityWalk somewhere??


----------



## Momw/aplan

cbdmhgp said:


> where is this at?! looks like CityWalk somewhere??



I believe that is the new mini golf course that's under construction at CityWalk. (Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. It's been known to happen. ) 

The course is due to open this month and I am SO excited to get to try it out when we go in May!


----------



## Metro West

cbdmhgp said:


> where is this at?! looks like CityWalk somewhere??


 Yes...it's the new Hollywood Drive in Golf at CityWalk. That picture was taken from the moving sidewalk coming from the garage.


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## klmall




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## johamna

I was down in Florida last week and before my trip ended up getting both a new camera and tripod.  

The Sony NEX-7 is INCREDIBLE!  It's ultra lightweight and takes some impressive photos.  This one, here, was shot with the Rokinon 8mm Fisheye.

Also new to the bag was a GorillaPod, and man are those things awesome.  It totally changed the way I looked at a shot and made me adventurous enough to tackle night photos I would've otherwise walked away from.




Islands of Adventure:  Poseidon's Fury by Hamilton!, on Flickr and 500px


----------



## dsmom

Johamna-  that shot is beautiful!!!  

more please!!


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## klmall




----------



## johamna

dsmom said:


> Johamna-  that shot is beautiful!!!
> 
> more please!!



You got it! 




Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Entrance to Hogsmeade by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## klmall




----------



## Mayra




----------



## klmall




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## klmall




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra

universal hollywood


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Dumbledore's Office by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Leeds-Josh

Anyone know how to upload an image via ipad?


----------



## Leeds-Josh




----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Leeds-Josh




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## cbdmhgp

Kathy Jetson said:


>



where is this now?!


----------



## klmall




----------



## Kathy Jetson

cbdmhgp said:


> where is this now?!



I think this was at the Disaster show.


----------



## Mayra

universal hollywwod


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## dsmom

johamna....ABSOLUTELY beautiful!!!


----------



## klmall




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Californiaamy

To bring my good camera or just the pocket sized one? which to do? with the locker situation at IOA, what do you all do? seeing all these great pics makes me want to bring the better (bigger) camera...


----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## SgtClaymore

Great pics!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## KingK12

klmall said:


>





I love this one! Dr. Seuss is the man...


----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts Express by Hamilton!, on Flickr

Excellent photos, everyone!


----------



## dsmom

best picture of Hogwart's express EVER!!


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## schumigirl

johamna said:


> Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts Express by Hamilton!, on Flickr
> 
> Excellent photos, everyone!



Wow......That is beautiful


----------



## SgtClaymore

Now that picture of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter is amazing!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## klmall




----------



## Mayra

universal hollywood


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## klmall




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts Holiday by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Mikkimús

johamna said:


> Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts Holiday by Hamilton!, on Flickr



 wow your photos are amazing


----------



## johamna

Mikkimús;44457083 said:
			
		

> wow your photos are amazing



Thanks!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Bigbearsg




----------



## johamna

Islands of Adventure: It Lives On by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Molyneuxd

Johamna, your photos are amazing. I had to sell all my DSLR stuff a few years ago to save for deposit on a house.

I've never really missed it until seeing your pics and now wanting a DSLR for my trip to Florida end of April.

What camera / lens are you using for those images?

What time are they taken in the park, looking at what hours the parks are open at night to decide where to go and when.


----------



## Metro West

I'm going to move this to the photo of the day thread.


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## klmall




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## jkshel

what movies are these from?

Is this the new boneyard?



Kathy Jetson said:


> Kathy Jetson said:
Click to expand...


----------



## ky07

jkshel said:


> what movies are these from?
> 
> Is this the new boneyard?
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Jetson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They are from different movies and its from the que line at disaster ride*
Click to expand...


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ky07

[/IMG]


----------



## ky07

[/IMG]


----------



## ky07




----------



## jkshel

*They are from different movies and its from the que line at disaster ride*[/QUOTE]

*Yes but does anyone KNOW the movies in particular?*


----------



## jade1




----------



## AnjieNet

Fantastic picture, jade1!!


----------



## johamna

Molyneuxd said:


> Johamna, your photos are amazing. I had to sell all my DSLR stuff a few years ago to save for deposit on a house.
> 
> I've never really missed it until seeing your pics and now wanting a DSLR for my trip to Florida end of April.
> 
> What camera / lens are you using for those images?
> 
> What time are they taken in the park, looking at what hours the parks are open at night to decide where to go and when.



I really appreciate it 

All the photos I've posted since February are from the Sony NEX-7, with the lenses: Sony 16-50 F2.8, Sigma 50mm F1.4, Rokinon 8mm F3.5 Fisheye.

They're from all throughout the day, though the night shots are mostly from after the park has closed.  I hang around FOTJ til about 5 minutes before the park closes and then jump on, so when I get off the park is emptying out and I can take my time, shooting without anyone in the frame.

Security is really cool about letting you take photos, as well, so there's no reason not to stick around.

Here's a shot from during the day:




Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Butterbeer by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Kathy Jetson

jkshel said:


> what movies are these from?
> 
> Is this the new boneyard?
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Jetson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the one is from Jaws and the other I can't remember it was about a plane that crashed
Click to expand...


----------



## klmall




----------



## jade1

AnjieNet said:


> Fantastic picture, jade1!!



Thanks-we just got back after 10 days in WDW, first IOA day trip in a few years, very fun.


----------



## Mayra

universal hollywood


----------



## jade1




----------



## Mayra




----------



## klmall




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Islands of Adventure: Jurassic Park Discovery Center by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## earthfaries

I too this picture last night, during our first visit to City Walk






​


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Gdad

So I finally made it by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## jkshel

One of my favorites threads....thank you all for sharing your "art."


----------



## Gdad

Wands by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## Metro West

There are certainly some great photographers on this thread! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Gdad

Steam by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## porknbeans

Wow!  That is an amazing piece of editing.  And a great picture to start with.

Nice work!


----------



## jkshel

My new wallpaper!



Gdad said:


> Steam by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## davidmolliesmum

my son in 2010, after 3 previous height checks in 2007, 2008 & 2009... still wasnt quite tall enough last year either..... will he make it this year!?!?!?


----------



## davidmolliesmum

haha... love this one....


----------



## klmall




----------



## Moon Child

davidmolliesmum said:


> my son in 2010, after 3 previous height checks in 2007, 2008 & 2009... still wasnt quite tall enough last year either..... will he make it this year!?!?!?



OMG! I loooove this pic! How cute is he???
I am going to try and get my forty something hubby on the Hulk this year
I'll keep ya'll posted


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Gdad

Honeydukes by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Gdad

Blue Dragon by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## klmall




----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogsmeade at Night by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## klmall




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

universal hollywood


----------



## schumigirl

Mayra said:


>



Love that picture.......one of my favourite rides


----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogsmeade by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Latel

Gdad said:


> Wands by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr



Your pictures are amazing. How do you get the 'drawn' look?


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## johamna

Kathy Jetson said:


> *snip*


Great shot, Kathy.  Where is this from?




Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Kathy Jetson

johamna said:


> Great shot, Kathy.  Where is this from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr



Thank you! It was a shop at City Walk. By the way I love all of your photos!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Davey-D-99

Finally visited the Universal parks this trip  LOVED them!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## klmall




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Victoria3




----------



## klmall




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Molyneuxd




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Davey-D-99




----------



## Davey-D-99




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Victoria3




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## klmall




----------



## Davey-D-99




----------



## Mayra




----------



## donaldduck352

Kathy Jetson said:


>



*Was this early morning??*


----------



## Kathy Jetson

donaldduck352 said:


> *Was this early morning??*



Yes we got there at opening

One for today


----------



## klmall




----------



## kevgret




----------



## Mayra




----------



## macleod1979

klmall said:


>



I am gonna miss Jaws!


----------



## klmall

macleod1979 said:


> I am gonna miss Jaws!



Me too! I'm glad we got to ride it one more time this past December!


----------



## klmall




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

Two for today:


----------



## JessicaR




----------



## JessicaR




----------



## JessicaR




----------



## JessicaR




----------



## Molyneuxd




----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## klmall




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## klmall




----------



## Molyneuxd

Which one do you have...?


----------



## Molyneuxd




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Davey-D-99




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

Two for today:


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## JessicaR




----------



## JessicaR




----------



## JessicaR




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

Two for today:


----------



## Davey-D-99




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## johamna

Been away for a while, but I'm back!

Hope you all had a great holiday weekend.




Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Three Broomsticks by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## caroli

johamna said:


> Been away for a while, but I'm back!
> 
> Hope you all had a great holiday weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Three Broomsticks by Hamilton!, on Flickr



Nice pic!!


----------



## kimmar067

A_NY_Outlaw said:


> Two for today:



...wow, that is one cool shot!


----------



## kimmar067

johamna said:


> Been away for a while, but I'm back!
> 
> Hope you all had a great holiday weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Three Broomsticks by Hamilton!, on Flickr



...did you shoot this with a Go-Pro?


----------



## johamna

caroli said:


> Nice pic!!


Thanks!



kimmar067 said:


> ...did you shoot this with a Go-Pro?


This was taken with the Sony NEX-7 using the Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 Fisheye.  It was mounted on a GorillaPod SLR-Zoom with the ball head attachment.

Same for this: 



Islands of Adventure: Eighth Voyage of Sinbad by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## kimmar067

johamna said:


> This was taken with the Sony NEX-7 using the Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 Fisheye.  It was mounted on a GorillaPod SLR-Zoom with the ball head attachment.



....that would have been my SECOND guess.....


----------



## SrisonS




----------



## Nellas Elensar

Universal's Superstar Parade, May 10, 2012:


----------



## SrisonS




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From 5/10/12:


----------



## Victoria3

Victorious Concert


----------



## klmall




----------



## Mayra




----------



## cbdmhgp

Mayra said:


>



Is this in the JP queue? I have literally never gotten to walk through and experience it because the express line is so fast!


----------



## Mayra

cbdmhgp said:


> Is this in the JP queue? I have literally never gotten to walk through and experience it because the express line is so fast!



yes, this is it


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Delaney21

Hands down, best picture ever!!!   I ordered a 8x10 statuette of this photo because it turned out so well.  My little guy will be thrilled!


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Brit_Jude

Delaney21 said:


> Hands down, best picture ever!!! I ordered a 8x10 statuette of this photo because it turned out so well. My little guy will be thrilled!


 
This is the coolest character picture I have ever seen


----------



## JessicaR

Delaney21 said:


> Hands down, best picture ever!!!   I ordered a 8x10 statuette of this photo because it turned out so well.  My little guy will be thrilled!



Awesome picture!


----------



## Mayra

Universal Hollywood


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## klmall




----------



## Spindler2007

P1010652 by Spindler2007, on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## AJA




----------



## AJA




----------



## KingK12

°O°Joe;24846815 said:
			
		

> (click picture to view larger sizes)




That had to been pretty cool to watch the rehearsal before the actual show!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## KingK12

silverangel879 said:


> Agent O (DB) & Agent S (Me)...



Dragnet was so cool! Nice wheels...


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## SrisonS

The Look by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr
A different crop to a shot I posted quite some time ago (currently going through older shots).  And just to reiterate what I said back then.....  

I wish I would've fully caught the wink she threw me.   They play their parts very well.  

Beauxbatons Academy
Triwizard Spirit Rally
The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
Islands of Adventure
Universal Orlando Resort
Orlando, FL


----------



## klmall




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## klmall




----------



## Mayra




----------



## klmall




----------



## Mayra




----------



## wilma-bride




----------



## KingK12

Darcy03231 said:


>



Cool pic!


----------



## klmall




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## disneywithfive




----------



## disneywithfive




----------



## klmall




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Krystalynn




----------



## wilma-bride




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Shopping in Hogsmeade by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## klmall




----------



## JRoyster86

Such wonderful shots, everyone! This thread really brightens my day  Time to start planning a trip.


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## johamna

Hope you all had an excellent 4th!




500px


----------



## klmall




----------



## wilma-bride

Can't compete with some of the amazing photos here but I will carry on posting soime of my shots anyway...


----------



## schumigirl

Loving ALL of the pictures......thank you for taking the time to post them


----------



## badandy

Lunch time!


----------



## wilma-bride

So cool!  Did you win him!


----------



## badandy

wilma-bride said:


> So cool!  Did you win him!



Haha. Yes I have a small army of toy minions. I now have 10.


----------



## caroli

johamna said:


> Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Shopping in Hogsmeade by Hamilton!, on Flickr



How did you get a picture with no one there?


----------



## Mayra




----------



## cbdmhgp

johamna said:


> Hope you all had an excellent 4th!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500px



where is this? port of entry? awesome shot!


----------



## johamna

caroli said:


> How did you get a picture with no one there?


In February IOA typically closes at 7, so what I do is wait until 6:55, hop on FJ for one last ride and then take my time walking out.  Incredibly enough, the park dies down very, very quickly around this time and, coupled with a long exposure, the 4 or 5 people walking around WWOHP don't show up in the shot. 



cbdmhgp said:


> where is this? port of entry? awesome shot!


It is!  I grabbed it while we were leaving, so it's when you make that left towards the exit, coming from WWOHP.  Thanks 




Mythos by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## badandy

Sun coming up onto Mythos


----------



## Mayra




----------



## wilma-bride




----------



## Mayra




----------



## KingK12

donaldduck352 said:


>



 Cool pic!


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## wilma-bride




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Metro West




----------



## muffyn

badandy said:


> Haha. Yes I have a small army of toy minions. I now have 10.


 

seriously!!!

how did you win these??


----------



## badandy

muffyn said:


> seriously!!!
> 
> how did you win these??



Haha. By playing the numerous carnival games in both parks. I have a hidden talent for them.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson

Enjoying a butterbeer


----------



## klmall




----------



## johamna

I feel like next time I'm down in IOA there should be some more time dedicated to exploring the Jurassic Park area -- I fee like there's a lot of opportunity for great captures that I overlook.




Islands of Adventure: Jurassic Park by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Mayra




----------



## johamna




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## SgtClaymore

Mayra said:


>




Cool pic!


----------



## petals

love all the pictures. 
I will soon be starting my universal trip report part of my trip from december 2011 my trip report is linked below I've loads of xmassy pics from universal.


----------



## Mayra

SgtClaymore said:


> Cool pic!



thank you!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## wilma-bride




----------



## JessicaR

johamna said:


> I feel like next time I'm down in IOA there should be some more time dedicated to exploring the Jurassic Park area -- I fee like there's a lot of opportunity for great captures that I overlook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islands of Adventure: Jurassic Park by Hamilton!, on Flickr



The color saturation is incredible! Do you shoot in the raw format? How long an exposure time? What kind of camera? Thanks! Great pics.


----------



## johamna

JessicaR said:


> The color saturation is incredible! Do you shoot in the raw format? How long an exposure time? What kind of camera? Thanks! Great pics.



Thanks Jessica!

I do shoot RAW, currently with both the NEX-7 and NEX-5N

The details of this shot are:


		Code:
	

Exposure: 0.5
ISO Speed: 100
Lens: Rokinon 8mm Fisheye F/3.5
Focal Length: 8mm


----------



## RJMC

one very big crane


----------



## JessicaR

johamna said:


> Thanks Jessica!
> 
> I do shoot RAW, currently with both the NEX-7 and NEX-5N
> 
> The details of this shot are:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Exposure: 0.5
> ISO Speed: 100
> Lens: Rokinon 8mm Fisheye F/3.5
> Focal Length: 8mm



Thank you!


----------



## illuminatedillusions

From September 2011


----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Let's Ride by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## wilma-bride




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Honeydukes by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Mayra




----------



## KingK12

Metro West said:


>




Love this place! Great picture...


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## kimmar067

johamna said:


>



....nice photo!


----------



## kimmar067

johamna said:


>



....where are the people?


----------



## KingK12

johamna said:


> Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Towers of Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr




Now that's an awesome looking photo!


----------



## johamna

kimmar067 said:


> ....nice photo!


Thanks! 



kimmar067 said:


> ....where are the people?


This was about 20 minutes after the park had closed and I was leaving, so there were very, very few people lingering around.  Coupled with the long exposure, not a single person in frame!



KingK12 said:


> Now that's an awesome looking photo!


Thanks! 




Islands of Adventure: Leaving by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## kimmar067

wilma-bride said:


>



....cool perspective - were you lying on the ground when you shot it?


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## Metro West

Sorry folks...we've reached the 250 page plateau which means this thread must be closed.

New home has already been established...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2964853

Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------

